#ubuntustudio 2010-09-13
<sinman> was wondering if i might can get some help in this channel since I'm not getting any in the #ubuntu channel
<holstein> sinman: whatsup?
<sinman> I have completely redone my computer several times now and the trash is still showing the same things in it in both ubuntu and ubuntu studio
<holstein> 'trash' ??
<sinman> and both of these isn't sharing nothing except the swap
<holstein> you mean the trash can?
<sinman> yes
<holstein> AH
<holstein> exactly mirrored?
<holstein> the trash cans?
<sinman> it look like it
<holstein> whats the issue?
<sinman> yes they both have the same thing
<holstein> can you restore from either one?
<holstein> that would be kinda cool
<holstein> whats you partitioning like?
<holstein> did you add a shared volume to /etc/fstab or something?
<holstein> maybe some partition is being read by both installations
<sinman> about a week ago i was doing some clean up of things i downloaded, and I moved them to the trash. I forgotten about but had to redo everything including the install and ever since I keep getting the same files in the trash can
<sinman> no
<holstein> sinman: have you cleared the trash
<sinman> this is fresh install of both as of today
<holstein> yeah?
<sinman> i tried but it won't clear them
<holstein> sinman: why dual boot?
<sinman> i want to use ubuntu for gaming, and learn programmin, and use ubuntu studio for multimedia stuff only
<holstein> there the same
<holstein> really
<holstein> when i used XP
<holstein> i had 2 installs
<holstein> one that i used daily
<holstein> and one for studio work
<holstein> a really minimal install
<holstein> linux doesnt really need that
<holstein> but, do what you want
<holstein> sinman: i think you should research forcing the trash to clear
<holstein> and then run some tests
<sinman> i have a 1TB HDD so I figure doing a dual boot would use the space be a better choice
<sinman> but why are they still there when i delete the partition and change the size of / and /home partition
<sinman> and this time I'm using LVM
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> thats interesting
<sinman> exactly
<holstein> i would still research forcing the trash to empty
<holstein> and run some test
<holstein> throw some things away
<holstein> and monitor the behavior
<sinman> the /home is nowhere the size that they use to be before i started to use LVM (which is today)
<sinman> i will
<sinman> another question the synaptic when u download from it where does it save the files at. I know someplace in the /var folder
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i dont think you can dig a .deb out of there though
 * holstein looking
<sinman> i found them they are in /var/cache/apt/archive
<holstein> var/cache/apt/archives
<holstein> AH yeah
<holstein> :)
<sinman> i see a file that came from the update manager, anyway would it be safe to remove those packages if i ever need to free up space for /
<holstein> sinman: i wouldnt mess around in there
<sinman> k
<holstein> and you got a TB ;)
<sinman> couldn't hurt to ask
<holstein> you could do sudo apt-get clean ??
<holstein> theres a system janitor too
<sinman> yep 498GB for ubuntu and 498GB for ubuntustudio
<holstein> sinman: check out ubuntutweak too
<sinman> k i will
<holstein> theres some interesting package management options in there
<holstein> if it were my box
<holstein> i would do a 200GB ubuntu install
<holstein> and partition the rest and call it storage or whatever
<holstein> just my opinion
<sinman> right now how i got the partition setup is /boot (200MB) the first LVM ubuntu with 2 groups / (65GB) and /home (150) sda3 swap (4GB) then second lvm my ubuntu studio setup like the first LVM
<holstein> is it a desktop?
<sinman> yes, it's my desktop computer
<holstein> i probably wouldnt do LVM then either
<sinman> i have the /home encrypted
<sinman> today was the first day messing with LVM I just wanted to check it out and learn how to do it
<holstein> i dont do anything on my audio box that would decrease performance
<holstein> maybe that doesnt
<holstein> sinman: i hear you
<holstein> learning experience :)
<sinman> yes it is
<sinman> I use to mess with linux in the past for a very short time and went back to windows. but this time I been using linux for about couple of weeks and don't have the urge to put windows 7 back in
<holstein> looks like its this easy
<holstein> sudo rm -fr /home/USERNAME/.Trash
<holstein> http://everyjoe.com/technology/force-empty-your-trash-from-the-command-line/
<sinman> i done that and nothing
<holstein> yeah, when you get something stable rockin, you'll be converted
<sinman> the thing this time i'm using a completely different username than what i used in the past, so would that matter
<holstein> sinman: the files are still in the trash?
<sinman> yes
<holstein> is this lucid?
<holstein> not maverick?
<sinman> yes
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> we..
<holstein> well*
<sinman> i only have ubuntu alternative amd64 10.04.01 lts and ubuntu studio alternatyive amd64 10.04
<holstein> you can boot from a live CD
<holstein> and nuke 'em
<sinman> how would i do that from the live cd
<holstein> but im skeptical that this is not a symptom of a larger promlem
<holstein> sinman: same way
<sinman> k
<holstein> just sudo rm the files
<holstein> just be careful in there ;)
<sinman> always
<holstein> if it were me
<holstein> id boot the other install
<holstein> and try it there
<holstein> probably google for a couple more hours
<sinman> but i'm afraid even cd to the location i won't see anything like i do now, just in the trash can
<holstein> then try the live CD
<holstein> sinman: maybe
<holstein> thats interesting
<sinman> I been thinking of doing a full format of my HDD
<holstein> you got fresh installs though
<holstein> that might not be a bad idea
<holstein> really wipe it
<holstein> test it really good while your at it
<sinman> need to goto seagate and see if i can download something from there site and put on a cd
<sinman> if i can do a slow format with 0's then I know it will fix this problem. lol
<holstein> sinman: check out
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> all kinds of vendor tools on there
<sinman> kewl on the page now
<holstein> and parted magic
<holstein> photorec
<holstein> not that you need that
<holstein> but some handy tools
<Anvoid> is there a recommend list of setup equipment to use with ubuntustudio audio production? new to field and trying to search for suggest setup that's compatible with ubuntu
<jussi> !hcl | Anvoid
<ubottu> Anvoid: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jussi> not sure how well maintained that is
<jussi> Anvoid: however, most stuff from m-audio is pretty good.
<dku> Hi all! I'm looking for a simple program where i could load up drops and quickly access them (prequeued, of course, ready to play) during a live performance. No mixing of fading or anything needed, just a simple drop player, any suggestions?
<dku> *mixing or fading
<holstein> dku: hey
<holstein> can you just que them up in a player?
<dku> holstein, do you know of any ones that would play instantly? (i tried out banshee and rhythmbox, but they take a split second to load the file)
<holstein> maybe VLC ??
<holstein> not sure about the playlist support
<holstein> something light though should do it
<holstein> lemme look
<dku> well, it's not really a playlist, they would be played on demand
<dku> i just need quick access to them, and for them to play instantly
<holstein> dku: a also looke at http://sourceforge.net/projects/jbuzzer/
<holstein> you can map to qwerty keys
<dku> ooh that's pretty cool
<holstein> and it seemed to play right off
<holstein> it was probably jaunty or karmic when i last tried it
<dku> i'm gonna try that out right now, thanks!
<holstein> but it should still work
<holstein> didnt really need much
<holstein> dku: :)
<prep> How do I uninstall Ubuntu Studio? I upgraded to Maervick, would just like it only, installed on this particular machine.
<holstein> hey prep
<holstein> just go to synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<prep> what up Holstein.
<holstein> uninstall whatever is installed
<holstein> and make sure you have ubuntu-dekstop installed
<holstein> should be that easy
<holstein> prep: if you upgraded the packages
<holstein> you should be able to just change the theme back to the normal ubuntu one
<prep> cool. Done kicking tires on this machine. Ordering the new atom dual core in a few weeks
<holstein> prep: nice
<prep> I'll wait for the 10/10 release of maverick
<holstein> you mean the final?
<holstein> 10.10?
<prep> yep
<prep> release date
<holstein> not sure much will change
<holstein> i think we're past beta freeze
<prep> weird thing is, my ubuntu one music store will not play the samples.
<holstein> do you have codecs installed?
<holstein> are they mp3's?
<prep> yes, everything else is fine, bu the stoe
<prep> store
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> i think that is still a work in progress
<prep> kind of a bummer, was working, as was Jack
<holstein> when?
<holstein> in lucid?
<prep> yep
<holstein> yeah, i ran lucid early alpha
<prep> Bad thing about the HP, is no firewire or express slot
<holstein> it can be a lot of work
<holstein> reporting all the errors
<holstein> and trying all the fixes
<holstein> prep: :/
<holstein> yeah, that sucks
<prep> maybe I can wait see if someone releases a netbook that will. I asked System 76, no plans for new machines
<holstein> nah
<holstein> they wont
<holstein> i have an early mininote
<holstein> HP
<holstein> with an express card slot
<holstein> but thats over now
<prep> wish someone would start a company geared towards multimedia work
<holstein> indamix
<holstein> http://www.indamixx.com/
<prep> yeah, it's kinda cool. what version of tux are they running
<holstein> transmission is pretty much 64studio
<prep> oh, well I favore Ubuntu
<holstein> probably is ubuntu
<holstein> probably hardy
<holstein> like the last stable 64studio
<prep> but non of the cool new stuff
<holstein> yeah, but stable
<holstein> and you can pay for it :)
<holstein> some folks feel more comfortable paying for things
<holstein> really not a bad price
<holstein> i think its 90 bucks
<holstein> try buying OSX or win + protools for that ;)
<prep> HA, I just left Apple. Worked there for 3 months. I have been a Mac user since 98, but after working there, too much corporate kool-aid being poured
<prep> So there's not any USB interfaces that work well with linux?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i dont like them
<prep> like?
<holstein> but the zoom H4 is quite nice
<holstein> i would have a zoom H4
<holstein> other than that, i dont like to do audio over USB
<prep> That's pretty cool. I didn't know it was also an interface. Works out of the box?
<holstein> prep: if its not out of the box
<holstein> its easy
<holstein> and i know it works well
<holstein> pipeman has one
<prep> well.......
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<prep> does it have balanced outputs?
<holstein> and the preamps are pretty sweet
<holstein> prep: its got xlr ins
<holstein> with phantom powere
<prep> Ok, so how do you run out to your mons?
<holstein> never really asked about the way ou
<holstein> t
<holstein> as long as i can get from source to hard drive balanced
<holstein> im OK
<prep> hmmm
<prep> it has 1/4 out, ;-/
<prep> dang
<holstein> balanced ins
<prep> yes
<holstein> you'll never need to transfer fromit
<holstein> from it*
<holstein> you can do USB tranfer
<holstein> transfer*
<prep> I have to monitor out
<holstein> sure
<holstein> just plug it in
<holstein> prep: you use headhones?
<holstein> those are unbalanced
<prep> yes when tracking, but when I mix I used powered monitors, which I prefer balanced
<holstein> well, sure
<holstein> but the signal going to tape is balanced
<holstein> so i wouldnt lose any sleep over it
<prep> true
<prep> http://www.pssl.com/!ztmEYNLMBJ0QrFRsnJis6A!/Zoom-H4N-Stereo-Portable-Field-Recorder-s
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i would look around though
<holstein> i think we can get them under 200 US
<prep> I'll look. That would be perfect with my new machine, Ardour Maverick
<holstein> its quite nice
<holstein> if you only need 2 channels at a time
<holstein> and the preamps will push whatever
<holstein> so you dont need any other gear if you get a fancy mic
<prep> very true
<prep> thanks for the info
<holstein> AND
<holstein> its stand alone too
<holstein> so you can carry that and your fancy mic
<holstein> and do whatever anywhere
<prep> I'm liking that a lot
<holstein> and bring the .wav's back to ardour
<holstein> i would totally have one
<holstein> if my firepod wasnt portable
<holstein> if i just have a couple extra hundred bucks laying about
<prep> well looks like I found the perfect solution
<holstein> thats top of my list
<prep> Now if Ardour would release 3 with MIDI. I'd be in heaven
<holstein> soon i bet
<holstein> i think there are beta's out for testing
<prep> really?
<prep> This will be a great fall
<prep> Ok, I have to get ready, Tennessee State Fair, get my fat on
<prep> thanks a heap
<prep> be easy
<holstein> prep: laterx
<dku> holstein: interestingly enough, my final solution was to use mc and mpg321
<holstein> dku: hey
<holstein> whatever works :)
<dku> yep, gotta love the ol' midnight commander ;)
<dku> and mpg321 loads really fast
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-14
<sinman> holstein are you there
<holstein> sinman: hey
<sinman> i done a slow format last night writing zero's to my hdd took about 4 1/2 hours
<holstein> cool
<holstein> sounds like a good start :)
<holstein> did you test it too?
<holstein> while you were there?
<sinman> and about 5 minutes ago i saw those files again and said noway. so I check my usb stick and had it show hidden files and I found the hidden trash file on it with those files, so i deleted thoise files from the usb stick and now they aren's in my trash bin
<sinman> yes everything check out great
<sinman> I let it done the format while i was in be d last night
<sinman> this time I only installed ubuntu studio
<holstein> AH
<holstein> so they were on you USB sticks trash
<sinman> if i had know that there was a hidden trash file on my usb stick, it could had save me from all this headache. lol
<sinman> yes
<sinman> how can i format this usb stick back to fat 32, I need to use it to back up things on my neighbors computer before I reinstall vista on her computer
<holstein> sinman: gparted
<sinman> k thanxs
<sinman> installing it now
<holstein> gparted?
<holstein> sinman: should be in lucid
<holstein> system - administration - gparted
<holstein> might not be in studio
<sinman> not by defzault had to install it rom synaptic
<holstein> now you know :)
<holstein> i like to do that full format and test when i have the chance
<sinman> k well i'm outta of here, not gonna stay up most of the night like i done for the past week dealing with the trash can. lol
<holstein> sinman: :)
<holstein> glad you got it sorted out
<sinman> have a nice night holstein
<sinman> same here. :)
<holstein> GN
<maheanuu> IaOrana Ia Oe, hello from Raiatea in French Polynesia, I am having some sound probs and need to ask for some assistance if possible
<holstein> sure
<holstein> welcome maheanuu
<maheanuu> I am running US 10.04 on a Toshiba Laptop 64 bit with a 64 bit US installed and my sound volume is very low, and HI Mike
<maheanuu> I removed and reinstalled Pulse audio and it didn't make any change
<holstein> maheanuu: did you look in aslamixer ?
<holstein> run
<holstein> alsamixer
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> then hit F5
<maheanuu> I did before I dumped it and everything was at 100 percent
<holstein> hmmm
<maheanuu> Ok
<holstein> whats the model?
<holstein> toshiba satellite something?
<holstein> maheanuu: you might want to look at
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137
<holstein> that might be helpful
<holstein> its a script to update alsa
<holstein> maheanuu: is this the first time youve had linux on this notebook?
<maheanuu> No I have run 9.10 and Ubuntu 10.04 and sound was fine before
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> gotta be a config thing then
<maheanuu> I am running a Toshiba Satellite A355D-S6930
<holstein> theres not much difference in ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntustudio 10.04
<holstein> what kernel?
<holstein> uname -a
<maheanuu> Yes, and with my handicap (stupid) I come heere for help
<holstein> well, in the future
<holstein> when you have ubuntu installed
<holstein> and running happily
<holstein> just add the packages you want to use from the repo
<holstein> the ubuntustudio metapackages
<holstein> OR just the ones you need
<holstein> :)
<holstein> maheanuu: no worries :)
<holstein> we're here to help
<maheanuu> Ok.........   I did that when I changed to 10.04 but wasn't sure about Studio
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> its *should* be the same under the hood
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> you might have the -lowlatency kernel
<holstein> and that might not like your soundcard for some reason
<holstein> but i bet its a setting we're just not thinking of
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> seems like if something was wrong with your sound card support
<maheanuu> kernel is 2.6.32-25-preempt
<holstein> it just wouldnt work
<holstein> maheanuu: BUT
<holstein> thats a difference right there
<holstein> that might be worth exploring
<holstein> you would have had a -generic kernel
<maheanuu> I am not understanding
<holstein> in vanilla ubuntu
<holstein> maheanuu: im just trying to find what is different
<holstein> between your perfectly find 10.04
<holstein> and this ubuntustudio 10.04
<holstein> and the kernel is one thing
<maheanuu> Ok, and this kernel is only meant for US and not the LTS?
<holstein> well, you can use it where ever you want to
<holstein> BUT
<maheanuu> I changed this over as there are some of the islanders who are wanting to get into the recording aspect here on Raiatea and they looked at what US had and slobbered all over the place
<holstein> if you just install the vanilla 10.04 LTS
<holstein> you get a -generic kernel
<holstein> not a -preemt
<holstein> or -RT
<holstein> maheanuu: yeah, its nice :)
<holstein> maheanuu: in ubuntustudio
<holstein> we mostly use JACK
<holstein> as the sound server
<maheanuu> Ok, so can I do a "degrade"?  And will I loose everything
<holstein> maheanuu: how did you get it?
<maheanuu> the os?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> ubuntustudio
<holstein> this install with the funky sound
<maheanuu> From a 2 day download
<holstein> lol
<holstein> well, i would try a few trouble shooting step
<holstein> i would try the kernel for one thing
<holstein> install
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<holstein> then edit grub so you can choose that kernel when you boot
<holstein> i would
<maheanuu> We just got a good upgrade I have a 2 meg download speed now with on limit, before I wasted 2 months of downloads as I kept getting dropped and about a week in I was cut off as I had reached my 11.5 gig limit
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<holstein> :/
<holstein> maheanuu: i really think its a setting somewhere
<holstein> if it was broken, it wouldnt work
<holstein> the sound
<holstein> and its really all the same software
<maheanuu> can I do this and not loose anything on the machine?
<holstein> maheanuu: ??
<holstein> those step?
<maheanuu> or should I do a back up first
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> maheanuu: well, you should always backup
<holstein> maheanuu: if i were you
<holstein> i would sleep on it
<maheanuu> I have always done that and that is why I was asking
<holstein> and double check all the settings again
<holstein> in the light of a new day :)
<holstein> maheanuu: you can do that though
<holstein> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<holstein> and look there
<holstein> thats just an extra volume control
<maheanuu> I study and learn then try and study and learn some more, like I said earlier I am not a spring chicken...   I am a old and I mean old retired navy chief and am in my early 70;s, but I still can follow instructions
<holstein> maheanuu: i have a theory
<holstein> maheanuu: run gnome-volume-control
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> and look there
<maheanuu> hang on will do the gnome thingey now
<holstein> maheanuu: yeah, i just hate to tell you to do a bunch of steps
<holstein> when i think its something easy that i cant think of :/
<maheanuu> You are not inconveniencing me at all....
<maheanuu> for the run command, what is it in linux?
<holstein> you can hit
<holstein> alt-F2
<holstein> and run gnome-volume-control
<maheanuu> Ok and i get hung on a waiting for sound system note
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im not sure about the pulse uninstall nad reinstall
<holstein> and*
<holstein> maheanuu: but thats a good clue i say
<maheanuu> I already did that earlier, before I came in here....   I have always been taught that the amount of knowledge gained is equal to the cube of the equipment destroyed and I doin my share
<holstein> you ran gnome-volume-control ??
<maheanuu> I just entered it again and it disappeared
<holstein> earlier??
<holstein> maheanuu: well, im not sure how you unisntalled and reinstalled pulse
<holstein> thats should be looked at
<holstein> the steps
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> im proposing
<maheanuu> No I have a note that was hidden that sez waiting for sound system to respond
<holstein> that there is no sound icon in ubuntustudio's panel
<holstein> and thats where the sound would need to be turned up
<holstein> and thats something that is in the normal ubuntu
<holstein> and not in ubuntustudio
<holstein> maheanuu: did you look at a guide?
<maheanuu> ok, and so I should install Jack?
<holstein> for the pulse work?
<holstein> maheanuu: its installed already
<holstein> but i think you got pulse issues now
<maheanuu> I had them before, because I was getting the same thing before I did the remove and re install
<holstein> the same thing when trying to run gnome-volume-control ??
<maheanuu> Should I remove it again?
<holstein> maheanuu: im pretty sure you shouldnt have removed it the first time ;)
<holstein> maheanuu: did you look at a guide?
<holstein> how did you do it?
<maheanuu> No I was wandering around and trying to use the icon on the top right for pulse audio and it told me the waiting for the sound system to respond
<holstein> maheanuu: have you logged out, or rebooted since the reinstall ?
<rebirth> how do you copy one channel to the other channel in audacity?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i think you just make a new channel
<holstein> and select it
<holstein> copy and paste
<holstein> just drag across it
 * holstein hanst used audacity in a while though
<holstein> hey
<holstein> http://manual.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Editing_for_Beginners_-_Cut,_Copy_and_Paste
<holstein> a guide :)
<tishammer> i'm trying to understand how to install linux-rt. i've apt-get installed it, but i see it's basically an empty package.
<jussi> tishammer: linux-rt depends on the rt kernel and its components, so it should have pulled everything in
<jussi> if you restart, you should have a rt kernel in your grub list
<tishammer> jussi: ok
<djindy> Hey, I've used Ubuntu Studio before but on this fresh install I did the desktop layout has changed from the standard 2 panel with "Application-Place-System" setup like in regular Ubuntu, how do I change it to the Ubuntu layout?
<holstein> hey djindy
<djindy> hello
<holstein> you dont have to install ubuntustudio
<holstein> in the future
<holstein> if you want the software
<holstein> you can just add that to vanilla ubuntu
<holstein> the theming is really where the differece is :)
<holstein> djindy: you should check and see that ubuntu-desktop is installed
<holstein> then you can go and change the theme
<holstein> and add a panel
<djindy> Yes, I've done that before many times but decided to try a fresh install on a new system this time.
<djindy> And doesn't Ubuntu Studio do better integration with the live-kernel?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> with a few extra things
<holstein> and a few things taken out
<holstein> quite a few extra things actually depending on what you choose during installation
<djindy> I know, to a degree, I just thought there were some bigger differences. In any case, I like the other aspects of the theme change, just not the menu setup. But changing to ubuntu-desktop should fix that? I know when I've changed FROM that to Ubuntu-Studio before it has kept the menu setup the same, just with different color scheme, login screen, etc.
<holstein> djindy: what i just decribed
<holstein> that'll get you back to a vanilla desktop
<holstein> what do you not like about the menu?
<holstein> there is a package
<holstein> ubuntustudio-menu - Menu for Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> maybe thats all you want to remove
<holstein> i cant imaging why though
<djindy> I like having Applications, places and system lined up along the top for slightly quicker access to each, and I think its a better way of organizing that way (at least for me). I also like having the lower panel (which, yes, I can easily add) with a desktop changer and more apps to add there (which yes, I can easily add, but wanted to check if all these things could be done at once)
<holstein> seems like it just groups the audio tasks
<holstein> djindy: AH
<holstein> just right click on the panel
<holstein> go 'add to panel'
<holstein> there is
<holstein> main menu
<holstein> and \
<holstein> menu bar
<djindy> ah, I see now. I knew there was an easy way just didn't know what it was. Thank you!
<holstein> menu bar is the custom one
<holstein> djindy: :)
<holstein> no problem
<djindy> alright, great, everything looks good now, thanks again.
<holstein> anytime :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-15
<dku> How can I run the mic input to the speakers automatically? (used to be in the volume control, but Lucid is different)
<BartimusPrime> Hello!  Is anyone here available for answering stupid questions?
<BartimusPrime> :-(
<Blank__> seems not
<draioch> hi
<draioch> anyone recommend a good audio quality DPS time stretch retain pitch software
<nat_> hello i have a question about pulseaudio
<nat_> is pulseaudio more resource heavy than alsa?
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-16
<akito3379> hello all
<Se7en> hey
<akito3379> is it possible to create a podcast with ubuntu studio?
<Se7en> hm ..
<akito3379> I take it not then?
<sinman> not having any luck over in the #ubuntu channel about a small problem, so I was wondering if someone could help here
<sinman> i installed ubuntu 10.04,1 live disk on my laptop, at the login screen it's not reconizing the touchpad and i can't log in because of it
<sinman> holstein: are u there??
<sinman> need some help with a laptop. touchpad not working on the login screen and neither is a mouse
<holstein> sinman: hey :)
<holstein> sinman: just the login screen?
<sinman> holstein: yes i have no touchpad or mouse, can't login to the laptop
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> when you get to the login screen
<holstein> just start typing
<holstein> and see if you can get in
<sinman> done that and it did nothing
<holstein> maybe the keyboard isnt working too?
<holstein> sinman: i would
<holstein> shut it down
<holstein> unplug the power
<holstein> take the battery out
<holstein> let it sit with no power for a few seconds
<holstein> put it back together
<holstein> boot into the bios and have a look
<sinman> k
<holstein> that'll tell you if the keyboard is working too
<holstein> then, if you got no love
<holstein> try a live CD
<holstein> sinman: is this a known good laptop?
<sinman> everything works in windows
<holstein> hmmm
<sinman> i just got today from the rental center
<holstein> what is it?
<holstein> did you install ubuntu on it?
<sinman> compaq preario CQ61-400WM
<holstein> how did it run with the live CD?
 * holstein *always* tries a live CD first
<holstein> you can decide how much trouble its going to be
<holstein> before you get started
<sinman> the 32bit cd it done great, but i just try run it live from the 64bit disk after it booted the screen was black
<holstein> some vendors just dont support linux :/
<sinman> that i know
<holstein> broadcom just opensourced some drivers though :)
<holstein> sinman: did you install 32-bit? or 64?
<sinman> 64 it has windows 7 64 in it
<holstein> you might want to go with the 32
<holstein> if that works well live
<sinman> botting up with the 32 anbd take live first
<holstein> thats how i roll
<holstein> i make sure i can see everthing in lspci
<holstein> and the graphics are cool
<sinman> if the processor is a 32bit then why would dell put in a 64bit OS
<holstein> and aplay -l and arecord -l reports what i expect
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> its a compaq right?
<sinman> yes
<sinman> correction not dell but HP
<holstein> probably a 64bit proc
<holstein> i would just take the path of least resistance probably
<holstein> if it looked like things werent going to work well
<sinman> with this i might jast have to do that
 * holstein cant find any info on that thing
<holstein> CQ61 ?
<sinman> yes i had that same problem, only could find CQ60 those has intel proc in them and the CQ61's have amd procs
<holstein> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+presario+cq61-100
<sinman> i have the CQ61-400 and thats the one i can't find
<holstein> sinman: does that seem like it?
<holstein> intel proc
<holstein> ATI ?
<sinman> from the lspci ir look like ati video
<holstein> i bet that one is pretty close in specs
<sinman> yeah te hardware driver is saying ati video
<sinman> probably except the procs, i have amd in this laptop
<sinman> the touchpad is working fine in the live mode on the 32bit disk
<holstein> dammit
<holstein> i thought you said it was intel :)
<sinman> no amd proc
<sinman> is there a command that can tell me the type of proc
<holstein> that is a great question
<holstein> ah ha
<sinman> i did a search on google the command is sudo dmidecode –t 4
<holstein> sinman: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sinman> I have AMD Sempron M120 in this laptop
<sinman> and it's 64 bit capable
<holstein> cool
<sinman> but on this laptop I'll just play it safe and put in the 32bit
<sinman> i know the touchpad works in the 32bit mode
<holstein> its going to be years til 64bit is an actual advantage
<holstein> across the board
<sinman> yep
<sinman> but i'll keep the 64bit on my desktop
<holstein> ive got one 64bit install
<holstein> the others are 32s
<sinman> i have couple older ubuntu installs that is 32bit they are 9.10 & 8.0.4.1
<sinman> k rebooting the laptop fonna remove the 64bit and put the 32bit in
<holstein> :)
<sinman> holstein: I'm back, but this time on the laptop. can't stay to long battery going dead. lol
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats good right?
<sinman> holstein: but when i plug the power cord in i lose my touchpad
<holstein> sinman: w0w
<sinman> so far everything is looking good except the power cord being plugin or a usb device plug in while on ubuntu, then i lose touchpad
<holstein> that is interesting
<sinman> yep
<holstein> im wondering if the whole thing doesnt just lock up
<holstein> because of the power management
<sinman> it seem like it does and have to push the main power button to turn it off
<sinman> I'll play around with the power management tomorrow
<sinman> gonna log off the laptop for the night and let it charge up
<holstein> yeah, thats plausible
<holstein> sinman: GN :)
 * terl3 is wandering in the terrace: Gone away for now
<Jim-_-> hi all, I was wondering if there is a tutorial or plugin to help me remove a somewhat repetative noice from the audio of a video recording, i have some old video from a Kodak P880 that seem to have picked up a auto focus noice, also there are some that have gotten disturbed by GSM noice... anyone know any way to help?
<terl3> audio from video focusing?
<Jim-_-> the audio track on the video cameras footage
<terl3> ahh
<Blank__> doesn't sound like an easy one
<Jim-_-> damn, what program would be the easiest program to use to manually lower the spikes?
<Blank__> you could give gnome wave cleaner a try, but i only have experience in programs like adobe audition and izotope rx :(
<Jim-_-> hmm, I do have CS3 master collection  adobe audition didn't come with that +
<Jim-_-> ?
<Jim-_-> i bought the student version and didn't install everything :0
<Blank__> something like izotope rx would work pretty well and fixing those sorts of things, but again it's not cheap
<Jim-_-> yeah 350 dollars was a bit much for this I think.
<penthief> When I play a note on a midi keyboard through lmms, the note lasts forever. Am I doing something wrong?
<penthief> Well, it only stops when I give focus to another application window!
<holstein> penthief: interesting
<holstein> is there a sustain device?
<holstein> pedal or something on the controller that could be stuck?
<penthief> No. The keyboard has a sus pedal input but I don't have one.
<holstein> penthief: does it do this with other applications?
<holstein> anything else routed with JACK?
<penthief> I haven't tried other application on this install yet. Hang on while I work out how to use another app.
<holstein> penthief: are you using JACK?
<penthief> Yes. Just played with the connections and it seems like there is nothing unecessary connected.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> penthief: try yoshimi, if you have it, zynaddsubfx if not yoshimi
<penthief> holstein: I'm going to reply on #lmms to avoid cross-posting
<holstein> well, im just glad to hear lmms is working
<holstein> i tried it a couple years ago
<holstein> and it did not like JACK
<holstein> *not that im saying its an LMMS issue
<Jim-_-> I'm very new to this Ubuntu studio, where would I find a overview of what I just installed and what does what? :)
<Jim-_-> ie. what program does noise reduction and what does hamburgers...
<holstein> hey Jim-_-
<holstein> check out http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<holstein> and other linux musician places online
<holstein> there are a lot of choices
<holstein> and i would suggest thinking more like 'this is the task i want to do, how do i do that'
<holstein> rather than 'hmmm, whats this button do'
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> http://www.linuxmusicians.com/
<Jim-_-> I think you just summed up my technical learning method, and told me "NO!!" :)
<Jim-_-> but it was genius
<holstein> Jim-_-: hehe
<holstein> Jim-_-: are you totally new to linux audio?
<holstein> are you using JACK yet?
<Jim-_-> i have done nothing as of yet.
<Jim-_-> I read something about jack but have no idea
<holstein> thats a pretty good place to start
<holstein> Jim-_-: what are you planning on doing?
<Jim-_-> I'm actually educated to be a photographer I just want to do audio and video aswell
<holstein> MIDI ?
<holstein> AH
<holstein> the graphic stuff is a bit easier to get started i think
<Jim-_-> jupp AH indeed :)
<holstein> you dont need JACK
<Jim-_-> but what is it ?
<holstein> well, you dont *need* JACK anyways
<holstein> but its awesome
<holstein> JACK basically allows you to interface programs
<holstein> and hardware too
<holstein> for example
<Jim-_-> ah ok.
<holstein> i can plug something in to my sound device
<holstein> route that in jack to a software effects processor
<holstein> like rakarrack
<holstein> and then route that to a DAW like ardour and record it
<holstein> and/or route that to something like darkice that would allow me to stream it as well
<holstein> online
<holstein> there are other advantages too
<holstein> to using JACK
<Jim-_-> ah ok yeah that i don't need
<holstein> usually better performance
<Jim-_-> yet... :)
<holstein> latency-wise
<holstein> Jim-_-: for you, if you just want to add an effect here and there
<holstein> to a stereo track
<holstein> or edit
<holstein> you might just want to look at audacity for a while
<Jim-_-> I want to clean up audio as well as make sure the volumes are similar, does audacity do such things?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> its not the best tool for the job in my opinion
<holstein> but quite easy to use
<Jim-_-> best open source software for it?
<holstein> and it'll acutally edit stero files very well
<holstein> Jim-_-: i bet thats all agruable
<holstein> BUT i use ardour
<holstein> and do most audio editing in there
<holstein> using JACK
<holstein> routing to plugins that are included
<holstein> or other software tools such as JAMin
<holstein> or something like http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/download/index.html
<Jim-_-> ah ok, i'll see what I'm most comfortable with, seems i have it installed as well
<holstein> yeah, the standard ubuntustudio meta-packages are quite common
<holstein> as far as what you need to get the job done
<Jim-_-> ah ok, thank you for the help.
<holstein> anytime
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-17
<realmatt> is there a good batch ripping program for cds?
<rlameiro> did you search for it on the software center
<realmatt> i searched on google and came up with a few but I wanted to ask everyone else for their opinion
<rlameiro> sound juicer maybe?
<realmatt> actually I found cd rippers for linux I don't think any of them were batch rippers
<rlameiro> batch in what sense?
<realmatt> if I have 5 or 6 cd drives in my computer I should be able to load them up and have them rip all at the same time
<realmatt> for ripping my entire cd collection
<realmatt> so i don't have to do it 1 at a time
<holstein> i was looking into something like that
<holstein> auto ripper kind of thing
 * holstein checks bookmarks
<rlameiro> realmatt: i think taht is a rather unusual task
<rlameiro> maybe some one made some script for it
<realmatt> I've heard that there was commercial software in windows that will do it but I'd rather not go that route
<holstein> the thing i wanted to do was a jukebox type deal on a server
<holstein> just throw in a disc
<holstein> it gets ripped however
<holstein> and put where ever
<holstein> and BOOM
<realmatt> I've got part of my cd collection ripped and that part is in many different formats
<realmatt> I want to do the whole thing in flac
<realmatt> like 6 or 8 at a time
<holstein> realmatt: i think it was http://www.frozen.ca/ubuntu-tutorials/6-automatic-cd-ripping-with-abcde
<holstein> that seemed promising
<holstein> realmatt: in theory, you should be able to config it to do as many as you got CD rom drives
<holstein> i was going to be OK just throwing one in ever now and then
<holstein> and coming back later and switching it out
<holstein> but i wanted the backend to be automated
<holstein> just put it in
<holstein> come back later and its hanging out of the drive ready for another
<holstein> and i dont want to run X on the box
<holstein> im still working out a hardware scenario though
<holstein> something that has a good spouse approval rating :)
<holstein> i was thinking id be fine running mp3blaster in screen
<holstein> having the audio playing server-side
<holstein> and i can ssh in from whatever box on the network
<realmatt> interesting
<realmatt> so I'm guessing it gets the cd info from cddb?
<holstein> i was running a http://sockso.pu-gh.com/
<holstein> server
<holstein> my girlfriend liked that OK
<holstein> and used it
<holstein> but the playback was client-side
<holstein> realmatt: im assuming you can edit the config file
<holstein> and tell it where to get the data
<realmatt> probably so
<realmatt> I'm gonna give it a shot
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> let me know
<realmatt> word
<holstein> :)
<jdrums> Having trouble keeping JACK connected to my FP10. Getting error: firewire ERR: wait status < 0! (= -1) DRIVER NT: could not run driver cycle after a few seconds.
<jdrums> Can someone help me troubleshoot?
<dax2112rush> Do you guys know if fst adds latency like dssi-vst?
<holstein> hey dax2112rush
<holstein> im going to refer you to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> when im using JACK
<holstein> i tend to just get the latency im expecting
<holstein> regardless
<holstein> but i dont to a lot of MIDI
<dax2112rush> holstein: thx, didn't really know where to go
 * holstein assumes you talking about an instrument
<dax2112rush> holstein: nope
<holstein> audio plugin?
<dax2112rush> holstein: I want to run guitar VSTs
<dax2112rush> holstein: yep
<holstein> what vst's?
<holstein> are you using JACK ?
<holstein> have you tried rakarrack and guitarix ?
<dax2112rush> holstein: mostly Revalver MKIII
<dax2112rush> holstein: yes with jack
<holstein> you got some kinda wine thing going on with it?
<dax2112rush> holstein: no, I might try them, but high gain sounds seems to be hard to do well, most commercial suites are not really good IMO
<holstein> rakarrack is awesome :)
<holstein> crazy fast too
<dax2112rush> holstein: yes, I'm using vsthost in wine right now, but I'd like to try running them under some linux host
<dax2112rush> holstein: i'll have a look, are there any sound clips anywhere?
<holstein> hmmm
<dax2112rush> holstein: found some
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9bIElOUOX4
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> :)
<LK> hello
 * holstein did this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/osmp30.ogg
<holstein> in rakarrack ;)
<holstein> hey LK :)
<LK> I'm having a problem with exporting files in LMMS... I'm using Windows, but #LMMS suggested I try asking here for help, anyway
<dax2112rush> holstein: seems quite ok, not sure amp sim is on par with Revalver MKIII, but I should give it a try
<dax2112rush> holstein: thanks
<LK> I made a clip that's four bars long at 140 bpm, and when I export it, I get an 8 second file, but the four bars only take up the first six seconds, with two seconds of silence at the end
<holstein> dax2112rush: those guys are super cool too
<holstein> transmorgramofix over in #rakarrack
<holstein> i sure they are open to suggestions :)
<LK> does anyone know what's going on, here? how I might go about fixing it?
<holstein> LK: what program?
<LK> LMMS
<holstein> AH
<dax2112rush> holstrein: I hope one day I'll be able to spare some time and contribute to some of those projects, I have a few ideas I'd like to try to make amp sims...
<holstein> dax2112rush: dude
<holstein> try and meet that guy ^^
<holstein> transmogramofx
<holstein> really good people
 * holstein is a rakarrack fanboy :)
<LK> ah?
 * holstein is not super familiar with LMMS LK 
<dax2112rush> holstein: I should, I'll try rakarrak soon
<LK> oh, ok
<holstein> from what i know runs both MIDI and audio
<holstein> is this mostly MIDI?
<holstein> what is generating your sounds?
<holstein> LMMS?
<LK> it's audio
<holstein> LK: is the exported track playing at the wrong speed?
<holstein> or is it just the extra 2 seconds your dealing with?
<holstein> LK: hey, there is a #lmms channel :)
 * holstein just checked
<holstein> lots of folk got soured on it i think
<holstein> because it wasnt really working well with JACK for a long time
<LK> yeah, they're the ones that directed me here
<holstein> lol
<holstein> well, whats the issue?
<holstein> is the track too short?
<holstein> playing at a higher pitch?
<holstein> LK: what are you exporting to?
<holstein> i would try exporting to .wav
<LK> I've tried both WAV and OGG
<holstein> same results eh?
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> LK: has it ever worked?
<LK> all four bars are there, they just end at the 6 second mark, and leave 2 seconds of silence
<holstein> or is this your first expot?
<holstein> LK: OH
<holstein> well thats probably normal
<holstein> you can open it up in audacity or soemthing
<holstein> and shave it down
<holstein> i bet theres an export setting somewhere in there
<holstein> lead out
<holstein> or silence
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> ALSO, in ardour
<holstein> it matters where the markers are
<holstein> you set the markers for the beginning and end
<holstein> and ardour processes whatever is in between
<holstein> maybe the 'end' is 2 seconds out
<holstein> further over that you want it to be
<holstein> LK: are you creating a loop?
<LK> yeah
<holstein> yeah, id probably just shave it down in audacity
<holstein> you can loop the playback
<holstein> and check that the edges are cool
<holstein> where you want them to be
<LK> weird... this time it gave 3 seconds of silence...
<holstein> yeah, thats probably just the way it works
<holstein> its not really expecting you to make a loop :)
<LK> have you ever used Acid Pro?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> ive seen it in action though
<LK> that's what I want to put it into
<holstein> how many tracks did you record?
<LK> loops?
<holstein> in LMMS
<holstein> how many tracks?
<LK> just the one so far
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah, im not a big fan of audacity
<holstein> but you can record right into it
<holstein> LMMS might be a bit over-functional in the wrong direction for what your doing
<holstein> you *can* multi-track in audactiy too
<LK> I've heard Audacity is like Acid, but for the very short time that I saw Audacity, I didn't see any similarity
<holstein> but its not ideal
<holstein> totally do-able though
<holstein> LK: nah
<holstein> its not at all
<holstein> its more like soundforge i think
<holstein> or when i saw soundforge
<holstein> version 4.something maybe?
<LK> I personally haven't seen anything like Acid
<holstein> i guess if i wanted to do that
<holstein> i would just use some MIDI program
<holstein> rosegarden or qtractor
<holstein> and ardour
<holstein> you cant just willy nilly drop loops in though
<holstein> i thought LMMS was like that though
<xcfdjse7en> dont wana sound obvious here but srsly if you're on a Windows box .. why dont you use something like FL or something ?
<xcfdjse7en> @ LK
<holstein> xcfdjse7en: is that fruity loops?
<holstein> is that like acid?
<LK> you mean instead of LMMS?
<xcfdjse7en> yup
<holstein> which one is the one where you can just drop loops in?
<LK> that's Acid
<holstein> and they kinda just take up whatever space they need
<holstein> regardless of sound quality ;)
<holstein> although, i thought it did a pretty good job of it
<xcfdjse7en> yea
<xcfdjse7en> I've been working with it since the 3rd vertion
<xcfdjse7en> probably the only reason why I'm still using Windows
<holstein> isnt LMMS *supposed* to do that?
<holstein> i really just havnet needed to find something with that functionality
<holstein> we should have something though
<holstein> *should*
<LK> I'm using LMMS instead of FL because I prefer OSS whenever I can
<LK> like I said, Acid is the only program I've ever seen with looping functionality like it has
<holstein> wonder if its a legal thing
<LK> no clue
<holstein> its not like it cant be done in linux
<LK> if there's a Linux program that does it, it's not cross-platform...
<holstein> #opensourcmusicians
<holstein> ^^ cool place to hang, and ask wtf is up
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians **
<LK> think they might have a solution?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> smart guys over there
<holstein> [lsd] is a MIDI guy
<holstein> not really sure, its just a cool community
<holstein> podshow and all that
<dax2112rush> dssi-vst has a dependency on wine1.0. I've got wine1.3 installed that conflicts with wine1.0, is there something I can do to force it to install anyways?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> dax2112rush: im not sure about that
<holstein> BUT it might be worth asking falktx
<holstein> over in #kxstudio
<holstein> he's not in right now
<holstein> i konw he has worked on a lot of custom packages
<holstein> and there is a PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<dax2112rush> holstein: you really know who to ask for stuff :) next time I have any question, I'll come over here to help me find an expert :P
<holstein> hehe
<dax2112rush> holstein: I'll check tommorow if he's there
<holstein> cool :)
<dax2112rush> holstein: he's got a dssi-vst package, I wonder if it has that same dep problem...
<holstein> dax2112rush: i dont think so
<holstein> it should be compatible
<holstein> dax2112rush: there are a lot of updates in that PPA
<holstein> and i recently added it
<holstein> and use it
<holstein> in lucid
<holstein> but dont just go willy nilly installing any of the kx-specific packages
<holstein> you can break things
<holstein> falk likes the KDE
<holstein> dax2112rush: i use PPA purge in ubuntutweak too
<holstein> if things go bad
<holstein> but, you get JACK2 in there
<holstein> and newer versions of ardour
<holstein> and i think he said patched RT kernels
<holstein> for the proprietary graphics drivers
<holstein> smart guy
<dax2112rush> holstein: yes lots of nice stuff
<dax2112rush> holstein: I don't know what KXStudio is. Ubuntu Studio with KDE?
<holstein> dax2112rush: not really
<holstein> i mean, yeah
<holstein> but he's working on other stuff too
<holstein> the pulse-jack bridge
<dax2112rush> ie pulse's  module-jack-sink and module-jack-src or some other bridge?
<holstein> i dont use it
<holstein> so im not sure about the particulars
<holstein> bacially
<holstein> with KX
<holstein> JACK is running all the time
<holstein> starts when you login
<holstein> neat idea
<dax2112rush> i'll have a look
<holstein> i just use the newer packages :)
<holstein> some of them have JACK support added
<holstein> mumble is one that i wanted to use
<holstein> with JACK
<holstein> and i wanted to check out JACK2
<dax2112rush> what are the changes in jack2?
<holstein> i cant say ive noticed anything yet
<holstein> i mean, it still works ;)
<holstein> i just did it on my production box though last week
<holstein> and havent really messed with it
<dax2112rush> changes are under the hood I guess
<dax2112rush> I can't see his dssi-vst package in synaptic... don't know what I'm doing wrong
<holstein> dax2112rush: did you update?
<holstein> refresh or whatever
<holstein> reload
<holstein> i think thats the button in synaptic
<dax2112rush> holstein: i found it... seems like he has a ppa:falk-t-j and a ppa:falk-t-j/lucid ppa
<dax2112rush> i had the first one only
<dax2112rush> his dssi-vst installs fine :)
<holstein> dax2112rush: :)
<dax2112rush> holstein: ddsi-vst works with my plugin, fst does not tho
<holstein> :/
<dax2112rush> holstein: thanks a lot for your help
<holstein> well, now you know
<dax2112rush> i need some rest now! bye
<holstein> dax2112rush: anytime :)
<holstein> gn
<Jim-_-> 869
<astraljava> You were sayin'?
<Jim-_-> testing
<Jim-_-> :)
<astraljava> Gotcha. :)
<prep> Having issues with printer, found driver that's near, but quality is less than desired. Found some info in the Ubuntu board, need help installing.
<astraljava> prep: Where are you stuck? What info did you find?
<prep> found drivers on Canon Europe site, downloaded .tar, not sure how to install
<prep> this post gives instructions :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163533
<astraljava> So you got a .tar file now, open resource manager, and double-click on it. You should be presented an archive manager, I suppose. Or are you terminal-capable?
<prep> still learning my way around the terminal
<prep> unpacked one, I have .deb file
<astraljava> If you double-click on it, can you choose gdebi there?
<prep> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: cnijfilter-common (>= 3.00)
<astraljava> The instructions say it works only on karmic (9.10), which version are you running?
<prep> Maverick.
<astraljava> Wait, you only have *one* .deb file when you untar the package?
<astraljava> Ooh.
<prep> No there's a few, one for printer, and scanner
<astraljava> So is there one with that name, that's not satisfiable?
<prep> The Ubuntu repo pulls a MP 180, mine is a 190. Only gives me 600x600DPI printing, when it's capable of 4800x1200
<prep> yes E cnijfilter-common  is not
<astraljava> I mean is one of the .debs from that .tar named as such?
<astraljava> If yes, then install that first.
<prep> ok gave me the error after running for a minute of : Failed to complete install all dependencies" To fix this run sudo apt-get install-f" in Terminal window. I did, got another error
<astraljava> What's the other error?
<prep> E: Invalid operation install-f
<astraljava> Oh, I assumed that was a typo. There's a space between install and -f.
<prep> ok, running now
<prep> what next
<astraljava> Have you installed all the packages that came in that .tar?
<prep> second one, the one i tried to install first gave same error, brought up Software Manager, but this time gave me option to install. The gave error: There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry
<astraljava> Doesn't look like Maverick is all too ready just yet. Might wanna give it a go a month from now.
<prep> crap. need my printer for work.
<astraljava> Work should not be done on a distro that's still during its devel cycle.
<prep> like I said worked with MP180 driver, but only 600x600DPI, and it's always been that way, even on Lucid stable
<astraljava> But okay, let's try it in terminal, screw apt-daemon.
<prep> ok
<astraljava> Open one, cd to the directory where you have the .tar. Do `ls', and can you see the .debs there?
<astraljava> If not, do `tar xf *.tar'.
<astraljava> If yes, do `sudo dpkg -i *.deb'
<prep> .tar is in my downloads folder
<astraljava> Okay, might wanna create a sub-folder or move it someplace else where you don't have anything else.
<astraljava> If you wanna create a sub-folder, do `mkdir tmp', then `mv <filename> tmp/'
<astraljava> Replace <filename> with the name of the .tar file.
<astraljava> Then `cd tmp/'
<prep> ok created printer folder
<astraljava> Then `tar xf *.tar', and `sudo dpkg -i *.deb'.
<astraljava> Alright, have you moved the .tar there?
<prep> no, do I need to?
<astraljava> Yes, by `mv <filename> tmp/', and remember to replace <filename> with the name of the .tar file.
<holstein> you cant set the quality on the one from the repo prep ?
<prep> Holstein, no 600x600 is the most the 180 driver gives me other than automatic
<holstein> prep: did you try forcing another version?
<prep> well it changes the name to the correct printer, how do I force another version?
<holstein> ive done it a couple ways
<holstein> but in the wizard you can
<prep> reintalling 180 now
<holstein> AH
<holstein> astraljava: holla :)
<prep> you running him off?
 * holstein hopes not :/
<prep> ok, when installing, ran "searching for 190" after I seleced 180 driver, then a window came up asking me to choose a driver again
<holstein> well
<holstein> when i have doen this inthe past
<prep> printing test page
<holstein> i have trouble shooted using up to 10 or so different drivers
<prep> ok working as usual, so how do I force another version?
<astraljava> Hey holstein. :)
<holstein> i would just do it int he wizard
<holstein> i want to add a new printer
<holstein> here it is, and this is what it is
<holstein> i forget how that looks
<prep> the printer wizard?>
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> the 'add a printer' wizard
<prep> ok, there
<prep> shows my printer connected
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you can get rid of that one
<holstein> since it aint 'giving up the funk'
<holstein> and click on 'add'
<prep> nah just lets me select devices, I did add, another one
<prep> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-found    when trying to delete
<holstein> might have to go to http://localhost:631/
<prep> got it deleted
<prep> ok add printer
<holstein> yeah, and just tell it its a different printer
<holstein> there is also a place to use a different driver
 * holstein phone
<prep> selected MP 220, still only giving 600 dpi
<prep> under the 180 and 220 driver, print quality is off compared to recent
<holstein> prep: thats how you do it
<prep> well weird thing is with my 180, least I was getting decent images, now total crap
<prep> now 180 is crap
<holstein> thats OK
<holstein> you dont want to use that one anyway right??
<holstein> lets look to the future, when your printing at whatever resolution you want :)
<prep> So how far from the original driver should I go? I went to the 220
<holstein> heres a good read http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?25,9258,11952
<holstein> prep: i have literally tried 10+ different ones
<holstein> at times
<prep> Looking
<prep> went to a 360, still stuck at 600, gee's
<holstein> prep: did you have the printer uninstalled before trying that .deb?
<prep> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> prep: lets go back to that
<holstein> because there really shouldnt much different about karmic and lucid
<holstein> OH
<holstein> prep: your running maverick :/
<holstein> yeah, you might just have to wait like astraljava suggested
<holstein> til it goes final
<holstein> and go from there
<holstein> prep: you can contact cannon and ask for a .ppd
<prep> cannon who?
<holstein> D'oh
<holstein> i mean canon
 * holstein is downloading the debian tar from canon
<prep> Are some printer brands supported better than others?
<holstein> but i still cant test in maverick :/
<holstein> prep: some comanies in general are more friendly
<holstein> but i think this is an issue of keeping up with changes
<holstein> canon has a driver
<holstein> and i bet it works in debian
<astraljava> Still you can try installing in terminal if apt-daemon fails...
<holstein> astraljava: dude split :/
<holstein> yeah, i think those .debs would work
<astraljava> holstein: They often do... ;)
<holstein> prep will be back though :)
<astraljava> I mean the splitting.
<holstein> 'i have a protools mbox and 3 minutes... GO'
<holstein> lol
<astraljava> HEhehe. :)
<holstein> i was the same though
<holstein> trying to get my firepod working
<holstein> in the beginning
<astraljava> Yeah, the thing is, not everybody learns. :)
<holstein> hehe
<rebirth> what is a good program for doing simple multi track midi arranging?
<holstein> i think rosegarden is what most folk do
<holstein> qtractor too maybe?
<rebirth> what about ardour?
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> version 3 :)
<holstein> coming soon
<holstein> usually people use ardour and rosegarden
<holstein> or ardour and something else
<rebirth> it doesn't do midi yet?
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> really doesnt need to
<holstein> but im glad to see its coming
<rebirth> checking out rosegarden
<rebirth> not getting any sound from it, i'm using pulse
<holstein> yup
<holstein> it doesnt make any sounds
<holstein> you use whatever sounds you want it to control
<holstein> any softsynth that JACK sees
<rebirth> *sigh*
<holstein> yeah?
<rebirth> i don't have any softsynths
<holstein> sure you do
<holstein> zynaddsubfx
<rebirth> and i don't really know how to use jack
<holstein> yoshime
<holstein> yoshime
<holstein> rebirth: AH
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> JACK is key
<holstein> thats when the linux audio goodness starts to really shine :)
<rebirth> do you know of a quickstart guide of some kind?
<macinnisrr> rebirth: if you want something easy to jump into without knowing jack, try LMMS or Hydrogen (or both).
<holstein> rebirth: its really challenging to find a guide for JACK
<rebirth> LMMS looks a lot like FL Studio
<holstein> since all hardware is different
<holstein> rebirth: what hardware are you using?
<rebirth> an maudio ozone (usb midi device/audio in out)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> does it work right now?
<rebirth> yeah it's working with pulse
<holstein> cool
<holstein> SO
<rebirth> had some trouble originally but got it working
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> type
<holstein> sudo adduser rebirth audio
<holstein> replace rebirth with whatever your username is on that box
<rebirth> i think i did that before
<rebirth> it says i'm already a member
<holstein> cool
<holstein> open jack control
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> go here
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> so i can reference those images with what you looking at
<holstein> rebirth: what kernel are you using?
<holstein> rebirth: go to a terminal and run
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> and gimme that here
<rebirth> jack is coming up all grey
<holstein> rebirth: you didnt start it did you?
<holstein> dont start it
<rebirth> no i just launched JACK control
<holstein> hmmm
<rebirth> nothing is showing up in the windows, just grey
<holstein> well, lets move on
<holstein> and hopefully that will work its self out
<rebirth> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> OK
<holstein> in the main JACK window
<holstein> screenshot 1
<holstein> on that link
<holstein> can you click on 'setup' ?
<rebirth> no i can't see any of that
<rebirth> it's just a grey window
<holstein> acutally
<holstein> i got the incorrect link
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> rebirth: can you close it ?
<rebirth> i relaunched it again.. no change :-(
<holstein> OK
<rebirth> it used to work, it must have gotten corrupted somehow
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> try sudo qjackctl
<rebirth> i have to force quit it
<holstein> did you tell it to automatically start?
<rebirth> that worked
<holstein> rebirth: sudo qjackctl worked?
<holstein> lets look at the settings then
<rebirth> yeah it launched correctly with that command
<holstein> click 'setup'
<holstein> and lets look around a bit
<rebirth> ok
<holstein> you should see
<holstein> the 2nd screenshot at http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> on the left
<holstein> uncheck the box for realtime
<holstein> and in the middle
<holstein> what is frames/period?
<rebirth> 1024
<holstein> samplerate 44100 ?
<rebirth> yup
<holstein> periods/buffer?
<rebirth> 2
<holstein> priority default?
<rebirth> yeah
<holstein> cool
<holstein> on the right
<holstein> can you find your device?
<holstein> in the screenshot
<holstein> it says hw:0
<holstein> there's a couple of arrows to click
<rebirth> i've got my ozone selected
<holstein> to expand
<holstein> rebirth: COOL
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> bottom right
<holstein> latency?
<rebirth> default
<holstein> 40 something?
<rebirth> oh there
<rebirth> 46.4
<holstein> the ver bottom
<holstein> cool
<holstein> that should work with your kernel for now
<holstein> SO
<holstein> save
<holstein> WELL
<rebirth> save a preset?
<holstein> say OK
<holstein> but go back there
<holstein> and look under
<holstein> misc
<holstein> and make sure that 'start jack when launched' is *not* selected
<rebirth> ok it's not
<holstein> cool
<holstein> say OK
<holstein> and try starting JACK
<rebirth> started
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so thats how it'll look
<holstein> when everything is right
<rebirth> sweet
<rebirth> now how do i get some sound?
<holstein> *always* stop JACK before closing
<holstein> but lets stop and close it
<holstein> and try to get it running as normal user
<holstein> you dont want to run JACK sudo normally
<rebirth> well i tried launching it not from the terminal and it's grey again
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> forece close it
<rebirth> same thing happens when i run qjackctl
<holstein> and open a termainal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> qjackctl
<holstein> and see what the terminal says is going on
<rebirth> brb sorry
<rebirth> ok back
<holstein> yeah, now i gotta do something ;)
<holstein> ....
<rebirth> it says Suspending PulseAudio
<rebirth> ok
<holstein> rebirth: you might want to pop over into #jack
<holstein> and just say that your able to run qjackctl and start jack as root
<holstein> but as normal user it greys out
<rebirth> i will later, can we continue using root?
<holstein> you have to start everthing else as root
<holstein> i wouldnt
<holstein> you can really mess things up
<holstein> i bet you can start jack from the command line
<holstein> and it would be cool
<rebirth> ok i'll hop on over to #jack
<holstein> rebirth: i would prbably try logging out and back in
<holstein> or restarting even
<rebirth> ok
<holstein> but i dought thats it
<rebirth> doing it
<holstein> those guys will no
<holstein> know*
<holstein> the #jack folk :)
<rebirth> holstein: restart fixed it
<holstein> rebirth: w00t
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> if i was more savy i would know what to restart without restarting the machine :/
<holstein> but whatever
<holstein> its working
<holstein> thats awesome
<rebirth> yeah
<holstein> SO
<holstein> in the 'setup' area
<holstein> the settings frames/period
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<holstein> those are the ones we tweak to get lower latency
<holstein> you might be able to get close to 20ms latency
<holstein> but i wouldnt worry about that til you find a need to
<holstein> now you can see and experiment with JACK
<holstein> and routing software through it
<rebirth> yeah i'm just going to be entering notes via the piano roll for now
<holstein> you see the button 'connect'
<holstein> thats where you do the routing
<rebirth> ok
<holstein> you'll see your sound cards in and outs
<holstein> and if you start rosegarden
<holstein> you'll see the audio ins and outs
<holstein> and MIDI ins and outs
<rebirth> shall i start rosegarden/
<holstein> just click on the + signs
<holstein> to expand the entries
<holstein> rebirth: sure
<holstein> im really not going to be much help in there though
<holstein> i dont do much MIDI
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you can try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and i would suggest that
<holstein> because some people have other alternatives to rosegarden
<holstein> rebirth: but your on the right track
<holstein> if you open rose garden
<holstein> and any softsynth
<holstein> you'll see how to connect them
<rebirth> ok i'll play around and see what i can do
<holstein> and i think you can make connections in rosegarden too
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> these are some tutorials by [lsd[ from #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> he's my MIDI go-to guy :)
<rebirth> i'm getting sound!
<holstein> w00t :)
<rebirth> it's outputting through my laptop speakers tho, not my nice audio interface
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> well, you should double check in 'setup'
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> and make sure you have the ozone selected
<holstein> rebirth: but i would just mess around in there
<holstein> your not trying to get a clean signal into the computer right now
<holstein> and the MIDI will be exported
<holstein> SO the internal card will do fine for this
<holstein> right now
 * holstein gotta go eat
<holstein> rebirth: i think you got a good start on it though :)
<holstein> BBL..
<rebirth> thank you
<holstein> anytime
<cannonfodder> anyone here use lmms?
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-18
<rebirth> man, can someone help me? i'm trying to do some pretty basic stuff and i haven't been able to get anything to work quite right. i created a composition in rosegarden and i want to now record a live instrument via a mic using the composition as a guide
<rebirth> rosegarden keeps crashing and not recording the audio in sync, audacity won;t import the midi and i can't figure out how to use aurdour
<holstein> hey rebirth
<holstein> sorry to see your having so much trouble
<holstein> one way to do it would be
<holstein> route the MIDI tracks into audacity
<holstein> then you can record them
<holstein> alone
<holstein> then record your audio in a separate track
<holstein> then as long as you keep the 'zeros' lined up
<holstein> you can go back and re-do the MIDI if needed
<holstein> later
<holstein> and add the audio you already recorded
<holstein> the guys in #ardour are usually very helpful too
<rebirth> thanks holstein i'm sure i'll figure it out
<holstein> rebirth: :)
<holstein> GN
<rebirth> nite
<vatts> yaaaaaaaaay it boots
<vatts> :D
<vatts> ok where is now the video editing app?*Sights*
<astraljava> vatts: Maverick install?
<vatts> astraljava, eeeeeeeeeeeee?
<vatts> dunno
<vatts> dled last one
<vatts> couple weeks ago... not more than 1 month
<vatts> i went for video editing core...^
<astraljava> Ok, probably Lucid then.
<astraljava> Just asking as I have trouble testing the maverick amd64 install.
<zylogz80> hi everyone. I am trying to better understand latency with JACK. What are reasonable expectations for latency? What are latencies other people are using? I've got a Core i5 system with 4GB of ram and an MAudio USB interface. I can't seem to attain latencies under 20ms without problems like distortion or audio artifacts and latencies below 10ms result in xruns and hangs.
<zylogz80> I had an older slower machine that I recorded at 45ms and didn't really notice a problem. With this new i5 machine I wanted to know what I should be shooting for. I saw the ubuntustudio JACK how-to and the example shows sub 6ms. If I try those settings I get hundreds of xruns right on start
<zylogz80> hmmm. well. maybe I just hit on something. I was able to start with 5ms with no xruns when I selected "none" for the midi driver
<zylogz80> can raw and seq cause xruns?
<zylogz80> too easy I guess. the xruns started as soon as I started an application.
<holstein> hey zylogz80
<zylogz80> holstein, hi
<holstein> there are lots of factors
<holstein> i had a P4 with a gig of ram
<holstein> and a presonus firepod
<holstein> i could get under 5ms stable
<holstein> i could push that to around 2ms for live softsynths
<holstein> i would usually use a JACK preset for around 60ms to mix though
<holstein> seemed faster with a bunch of plugins running
<holstein> and at that point i wasnt worried about the latency anymore
<holstein> zylogz80: i think the first question should be 'do i need lower latency?'
<zylogz80> holstein, well I felt ok at 45ms on my old computer but some things felt a bit laggy, like playing guitar and what now. I was hoping by buying a faster computer I could help that
<holstein> nope
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<zylogz80> holstein, want me to pastebin it?
<holstein> you can
<holstein> this is showing what all is sharing an IRQ address with your sound device
<holstein> and the USB port that is controlling the sound device
<holstein> ideally
<zylogz80> holstein, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/n8YAZV8N
<zylogz80> holstein, ok let me try to read it and understand it
<holstein> you go in the bios and get both of these off by themselves
<holstein> zylogz80: actually, i think that looks good
<holstein> you can check the bios, and see what it says
<holstein> but that pastebin makes me think you got it all seperated pretty well
<holstein> zylogz80: what kernel are you using?
<holstein> in terminal
<holstein> uname -a
<zylogz80> holstein, thanks
<zylogz80> holstein, Linux adam-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> you can try a different kernel
<holstein> i like the realtime one
<holstein> but it is suggested to try the -lowlatency one first
<holstein> i usually just skip to the googs :)
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<zylogz80> holstein, hmmm. I ran my old machine off the realtime kernel
<holstein> then you need to
<zylogz80> holstein, I was going to use it on this one but I have some hardware problems with it :( I was hoping to avoid it.
<holstein> OH, nvidia graphics?
<zylogz80> holstein, I asked around in #jack and I couldn't get a real clear answer on whether or not the realtime kernel was required
<holstein> zylogz80: no
<holstein> its not required
<zylogz80> holstein, no I specifically picked a machine without an nvidia or ati card
<holstein> and work is being done so that the generic one will have preemnt-ing
<holstein> but, i still need the RT one
<zylogz80> holstein, I'll need to boot into the realtime kernel and see what I get on this hardware
<holstein> zylogz80:
<holstein> did you try https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> abogani's -realtime kernel?
<zylogz80> holstein, but I am unable to use wifi on the realtime kernel which is a bummer :( I didn't mind the realtime kernel on my last box because I could just efault boot into it but on this one I think I'll have to boot into it for audio work and back into a normal kernel regular
<holstein> the linux-rt kernel in the lucid repos is the one from karmic
<zylogz80> holstein, no I haven't seen that. let me take a look
<holstein> zylogz80: OH
<holstein> is this a laptop?
<holstein> well
<zylogz80> holstein, yes
<holstein> that can throw up an xrun
<holstein> i like to try and do wired
<zylogz80> holstein, wifi?
<holstein> OR no internet
<holstein> i network and do netjack though
<holstein> but with my laptop
<holstein> i wire it
<zylogz80> holstein, ok. I can see where that gets me.
<zylogz80> holstein, what are you getting for latency?
<holstein> well
<holstein> i got a new box
<holstein> a dual core AMD
<holstein> with 3 gigs of ram
<holstein> so i can do 2ms stable
<holstein> and i can push it under 1 ;)
<holstein> but i dont
<holstein> and again
<holstein> i mix with it set at like 20 or so
<zylogz80> holstein, I would really love to get to that. I bought a new laptop specifically for audio. my old one was fine for every day stuff. I'd really hate to not fegire this out. I really apprecieate your help though. :)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im not sure about with the USB
<zylogz80> holstein, what do you use for an interface?
<holstein> you shoud be able to get 5 or so though
<holstein> stable
<zylogz80> holstein, yeah 5-6 would be more than great coming from almost 50
<holstein> presonus firepod
<holstein> http://www.presonus.com/products/detail.aspx?productid=3
<holstein> zylogz80: if you use abogani's PPA, the RT kernel is called linux-realtime
<holstein> zylogz80: you might also benefit from
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/
<zylogz80> holstein, cool looking peice of gear. I'd need to get a firewire express card interface or something
<holstein> ^^ some of the stuff in falks ppa
<holstein> JACK2
<holstein> from what i read
<holstein> utilizes multiple cores
<holstein> zylogz80: IF you get a firewire card
<zylogz80> holstein, interesting
<holstein> try and get a texas instruments chipset
<holstein> OR save the recipts ;)
<zylogz80> holstein, thanks for the tips. I really appreciate the help. These ppas look interesting
<holstein> zylogz80: i use http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<holstein> there is a PPA purge option added
<holstein> SO if you get falks ppa going
<holstein> and it borks something
<holstein> you can get out
<holstein> he's got abogani's kernels in there too
<holstein> zylogz80: there are a bunch of KXstudio specific packages in there that i would avoid
<holstein> other than that, i think its safe to add the PPA
<zylogz80> holstein, cool. yeah I would be looking mostly at the realtime kernel and some soundfonts for qsynth
<holstein> and do an upgrade
<zylogz80> holstein, ubuntu tweak looks really helpful
<holstein> i started using it for PPA purge
<holstein> but some of the gconf tweaking is easier to find with it
<zylogz80> holstein, so if I mess something up it'll remove all the packages I installed form that ppa?
<holstein> zylogz80: you just open tweak
<holstein> and say 'purge PPA'
<holstein> and it'll remove what you installed from that PPA
<holstein> and downgrade whatever needs to be downgraded
 * holstein tested
<holstein> with that PPA acutally
<holstein> i tested on my laptop
<zylogz80> holstein, very cool. ubuntu tweak seems really neat
<holstein> before doing it on my main studio machine
<holstein> i wanted to make sure there was an 'easy' way back to JACK 1
<zylogz80> holstein, I've got great backups and I may test in a virtual machine first just to make sure I understand the process
<holstein> zylogz80: i totally understand that
<holstein> i just wanted to let you know that its pretty much 'safe'
<holstein> and that i have tested it
<holstein> but i would do the same :)
<zylogz80> holstein, thanks very much. you've given me a whole bunch of leads to chase down. I really apprecieate it.
<zylogz80> holstein, I'll check if you're on later and let you know how everything panned out
<holstein> zylogz80: OH
<holstein> and one more
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> very helpful folk :)
<holstein> zylogz80: good luck
<zylogz80> holstein, thanks!
<ronj> hi there
<ronj> today's daily spin of ubuntustudio fails to install at "select and install software" step and presents a red screen asking to retry or skip, even if I uncheck all of the four choices (2d3d, audio, dssi, video). should I file a bug or report on the ML or provide more info here?
<holstein> ronj: i think its already there ??
<holstein> its known
<holstein> ronj: are you on the email list?
<ronj> holstein, ok; didn't know
<holstein> you might want to send an email there so its documented
<holstein> but it was yesterday or the day before i say some talk about hat
<holstein> that*
<ronj> holstein, yup but I stopped looking at it a long time ago and now that I bought a machine dedicated to testing I'm trying to get back on the train :P
<ronj> ok
<ronj> thanks!
<holstein> ronj: HEY
<holstein> thats great :)
<holstein> iso testing is greatly appreciated
<ronj> holstein, were you mentioning the user of devel list?
<holstein> ronj: i think devel would be appropriate
<holstein> you can ask over in ubuntustudio-devel too
<ronj> right
<prep> Brasero is not burning correctly, ejects disc when trying to burn, just started recently
<holstein> bad discs?
<prep> Nope, was burning ok last time I burned last week, just started
 * holstein is using gnomebaker
<holstein> prep: i would try and rule out hardware and discs
<holstein> maybe use a live CD
<holstein> and try burning something
<holstein> or use a different optical drive
<prep> Used the built in cd/dvd creator software, it burned all the tracks, but only track 1 would play, for 1 min, all the others were blank
<holstein> what is 'built in cd/dvd creator' software?
<holstein> brasero?
<prep> No, another one. Not at the PC at the moment, not sure the exact name. Came with the distro
<holstein> so
<holstein> you have tried 2 different pieces of software
<holstein> in the same linux distro
<holstein> i would probably install gnomebaker
<holstein> and then, try burning from a live CD
<holstein> then, i would start thinking its hardware
<holstein> i got a stack of bad optical drives :)
<holstein> they die
<prep> weird it just started. Was burning fine
<prep> was thinking maybe a software conflict
<holstein> yup
<holstein> when my LG died
<holstein> that how it went
<holstein> but LG replaced it :)
<prep> When 10.10 is out, i'm staying put
<holstein> prep: probably not going to have a software conflict
<holstein> if you stay pretty much in the repo
<holstein> things are pretty well tested
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, it could be a maverick thing
<prep> yeah haven't added any disc burn software
<holstein> i would try a lucid live disc
<prep> yeah dont forget I'm a Maverick cripple
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> now you know
<prep> aight, at work. I'm out. Be easy
<holstein> prep: laterx
<prep> we'll try to troubleshoot it tomorrow. .
<vatts> DAMN
<vatts> :\
<vatts> once it boots, once it doesnt
 * vatts slaps his vbox
 * vatts deletes it anyways
<Somtin> hello.  i can run jackd, and hydrogen runs fine and plays, however, mic input doesn't seem to work at all. i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and it worked fine before the upgrade. any ideas?
<rlameiro> is it showing up on jack the mic?
<ronj> installing todays ubuntu-alternate iso to check if my iso issue is ubustu specific or not
<rlameiro> ronj: that is a good idea
<ronj> weeeeeeell it seems to be ubuntustudio specific, the ubuntu alternate iso installs fine
<ronj> I'm filing a bug and reporting to the devel ML
<ronj> just created LP #642405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642405 in Ubuntu Studio "package conflict (foomatic-db / foomatic-db-compressed-ppds) causes Ubuntu Studio installation to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642405
<holstein> ronj: i think last time it was failing because of another packages
<holstein> so thanks :)
<ronj> holstein, uhm yes I see on the iso testing tracker dholbach reported a similar issue with linux-headers-rt
<ronj> welcome :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-19
<jefimenko> is anyone here using 10.10 beta yet?
<vlada> jefimenko, yes
<jefimenko> do you know if it uses module-jack-sink/module-jack-source for pulseaudio integration?
<jefimenko> i'm using them in 10.04 and it's kinda unstable :(
<jefimenko> pulseaudio randomly crashes all the tim
<vlada> jefimenko, happens here too
<jefimenko> aw ok
<vlada> not sure if more or less often then in 10.04 though
<jefimenko> how often does it happen to you in 10.10?
<jefimenko> i can't play music in rhythmbox for more than 30 minutes without pulseaudio crashing
<rlameiro> try to run it on  a no -rt kernel
<jefimenko> ok
<jefimenko> and when i want to do audio work, i should just reboot into the -rt kernel i assume?
<rlameiro> yes
<rlameiro> jefimenko: you should always do that
<rlameiro> if not, at least for enviromental reasons :D
<rlameiro> RT kernel uses more power :D
<jefimenko> true
<jefimenko> i didn't know how much more power though
<rlameiro> me neither
<jefimenko> it might be 500mW less for all we know
<rlameiro> lol
<jefimenko> on my system
<jefimenko> haha
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-13
<l33o> hi
<l33o> can i ask 2 things about ubuntustudio 11.10 ?
<artzra> hi
<artzra> every bodu
<artzra> can i havehelp to add a sound card in my patchage or connect ?
<artzra> how add a sound card in patchage
<artzra> ?
<artzra> is there a tricks or a plugin to do that ?
<plotino> hi
<Guest40323> hi
<Guest40323> hi every body
<Guest40323> i have a question about multi input control
<Guest40323> anybody have a trick to control two sound card in input ??? thx
<Guest40323> i have made my my loops effect with my sound card with jackd but i have a another usb card and a want to add this in a loop in connect jackd or patchage
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-14
<eshat> Hi all,... where do I find actual ubuntustudio icons ?
<eshat> I would like to add the ipod icons to clementine music player
<holstein> eshat: ipod?
<eshat> holstein: I just see, that it's not included
<holstein> anyways... if you apt-cache search you'll find ubuntustudio-icon-theme - Ubuntu Studio Icon theme
<holstein> i didnt know we had ipod icons
 * holstein wonders if apple has any ubuntustudio icons ;)
<holstein> eshat: im on the way out the door... check #opensourcemusicians if you need something urgent
<stephenthemartyr> can i download iso onto comp[uter and save to hard drive without making a dvd or cd?
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-15
<apoage>  hi just one question i have fresh installed Ubuntu 10.04 studio and want to install nvidia drivers but im not sure what version will be installed by additional drivers dialog (shows only "cured" have no idea what is it should mean) i installed drivers manually in previous versions
<astraljava> apoage: I don't have a 10.04 install handy, sorry to say. Usually jockey does it's work just fine, though. Just one thing to bear in mind; proprietary drivers might not work in the best possible way with rt-kernel, if that's what you want to use. I forget now what was the state of those affairs back in 10.04, so take this with a grain of salt.
<apoage> astraljava, uhhh .. well thats are not good news .. emm and any idea about 32bit libraries (runing 64bit :/ ) now its look more or less like suicidal :D any way it wont install this automathic way
<astraljava> apoage: ia32-libs (or whatever it was called) should do the trick with 32-bit issues just fine. Where's the installation failing?
<apoage> astraljava, well i have no console output but after enterin password i get notification "SystemError: installArchives() failed" no more info just close buton ... will try nvidia installer later ...
<holstein> apoage: hey
<holstein> i would suggest checking out http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Repositories
<holstein> i use 64bit ubuntu 10.04 with nvidia hardware and the -realtime kernel from falktx's package from these PPA's
<apoage> holstein, looking nice .. ill look at it closer thanks
<holstein> apoage: im not around much today, but also check for falk and others in #opensourcemusicians or #kxstudio
<apoage> holstein, ok..  a lot of reading around ..again:)
<holstein> apoage: :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-16
<ax> i'm trying to get an echo audiofire 4 to work with ubuntu studio 11.04 and it seems as though the new firewire stack might be causing me some trouble
<ax> is it not possible to get the old stack on 11.04?
<holstein> ax: you could look at the kxstudio repos
<holstein> falk made some custom repos for jack1, not sure about the firewire stacks
<holstein> i can say there will be no easy way to step down
<holstein> i remember needing an older FW stack back in 9.x
<holstein> when i would try and just remove the current FW, the entire ubuntustudio-audio meta package would want to go away
<holstein> i can also say, theres no reason *not* to run 10.04 for audio
<ax> holstein: yeah, i was hoping to not have to move back to 10.4 just because it is a PITA and i like having the most up to date packages, but i guess 10.4 is LTS..
<holstein> ax: i use the kxstudio ppa's for new packages in 10.04
<holstein> i personally take the non-LTS releases as 'testing' releases
<ax> holstein: thanks for the info, i'll look into the ppa + 10.4
<donteat_calamari> Does anyone know how to do simple edits of an mp3 file in linux without transcoding, like audacity does,to just cut certain parts out? I record songs from the stereo onto flash and want to make each mp3 a single song,	but audacity imports it to audacity format then re encodes it upon export this is wasting electricity resources and possibly degrading quality. In other words: does anyone know...
<donteat_calamari> ...of a native mp3 editor, to just do crop and save?
<donteat_calamari> help
<donteat_calamari> please hep
<donteat_calamari> please help
<casey> Not possible afaik. MP3 is not an editable format. You should record to an editable format (e.g. lossless.)
<donteat_calamari> shit
<donteat_calamari> i guess i will just have to be quick with the start and stop button from now on
<holstein> making ogg's is easy
<holstein> those are easily editable
<holstein> audacity will always convert to its format though
<holstein> .aup's or whatever they are
<ax> but, afaik, ogg is a lossy format as well no?
<ax> ahh, i guess you just said.. it will get transcoded :)
<holstein> yeah... not sure what the issue is though
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-17
<zHammeRz> Anyone alive? :)
<astraljava> Sure.
<zHammeRz> Just checkin'!  :)  But I was wondering if anyone knew if Ubuntu-Studio has a program that can do the same thing as VSO's convert x to dvd (For windows) ?
<astraljava> I haven't used any, but according to apt-cache search, there seems to be tovid and videotrans that have the ability to create DVDs.
<zHammeRz> It's downloading now..I'll install it here soon and play with it and see if I can make it work
<holstein> ubuntustudio has the exact same repo as ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> zHammeRz: i would suggest going to 'i want to do such-n-such'
<holstein> i dont know much about windows applications
<raven_> hi
<plotino> hi
<plotino> no answer
<mammig> hello plotino :) but i can't help you
<mammig> i know nothing about ubuntustudio ( that's why i'm here ) ;)
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-18
<ARNOO> how to joint this channel i dont understand indentify  ??
<ARNOO> hi every body
<ARNOO> i have a last point to solve
<ARNOO> i have two sound card the first is work fine
<ARNOO> and the 2nd make crunch and noise and i cant use it
<ARNOO> holstein, ???
<arno__> hi
<arno__> holstein, ???
<arno__> holstein,  can you help me ?
<arno__> hi
<arno__> help,
<arno__> to find a solution to use my sound card*
<arno__> please help to config my sound and find where come the problem
<arno__> hi
<arno__> i search to link 2 sound card ???
<holstein> arno__: hey
<arno__> hey holstein !!
<arno__> fine ?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you have 2 sound cards?
<holstein> the internal one works fine, and a USB one doesnt?
<arno__> im i hop in the last point of my experiences distro
<arno__> no ;)
<holstein> whats the deal?
<arno__> the usb fine,
<holstein> whats not working?
<arno__> the interne too
<holstein> the internal one?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats good :)
<arno__> but i search to mix the 2 inputs
<arno__> ;)
<holstein> with JACK?
<holstein> thats not trivial
<arno__> with terrminal
<holstein> doesnt matter how you do it
<holstein> gui or not
<arno__> hw 0 mixer  with hw 2
<holstein> do you want JACK to use 2 different cards?
<arno__> in the same time yup
<holstein> http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/WalkThrough/User/AlsaInOut
<arno__> i know i can made this ""pactl load-module module-loopback
<arno__> ;)
<holstein> http://jackaudio.org/multiple_devices
<arno__> i have made a distro
<holstein> http://ardour.org/node/1063
<arno__> with a lot of element
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians too
<holstein> i know folks there who have used multiple cards
<arno__> :)
<arno__> thks its that link is very nice to start
<arno__> i go try it
<holstein> :)
<arno__> no dont work !!
<holstein> its going to depend on your ALSA verions
<holstein> prolly
<holstein> its definitely not anything you've had time to implement
<holstein> its *not* trivial
<holstein> thats really all i know about it
<arno__> may be you Can explan "http://jackaudio.org/multiple_devices"
<holstein> las could
<holstein> you can find him in #ardour
<arno__> ok i try to go ardour channel
<arno__> compiz+cairodock+widget +sound +wacom+ 10.04+studio
<arno__> see you seen holstein,
<holstein> ?
<arno__> soon
<holstein> OH
<holstein> arno__: right on :)
<holstein> good luck
<holstein> i know its do-able
<arno__> u 2
<holstein> i just havent needed to do it
<holstein> o/
<arno__> yes  i have made one but no mixed*
<holstein> arno__: you might have to wait a while in #ardour
<holstein> las *will* respond though
<arno__> ??
<holstein> las
<holstein> he will respond
<holstein> he reponds to everyone
<holstein> you dont have to be "that guy" thats like... hey, anyone here?
<holstein> hello...
<holstein> ^^ that kind of thing
<holstein> i mean... do it if you want
<holstein> im just sayin'... las is almost always the first to respond
<arno__> ok if you know a solution ?
<arno__> where can ffind ppa studio
<holstein> arno__: ubuntustudio?
<holstein> its just in the repos
<holstein> theres no PPA
<holstein> they are just in main
<holstein> all packages/metapackages
<arno__> i have just loos 20 install
<holstein> you might be interested in http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Repositories
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-10
<SirFunk> anyone using a motu 8pre with ubuntu studio?
<ailo> SirFunk: Check ffados home page for firewire device support
<ailo> http://ffado.org/
<SirFunk> yeah.. it says it's experimental (with a bunch of people reporting it working) .. but for me it's not being recognized.. was hoping to find someone who has experience with it
<ailo> SirFunk: ffado has a mail list
<ailo> You could try asking there for more detailed info
<SirFunk> hmm.. ok, i may have to do that
<ailo> It's either that or LAU - Linux Audio User
<ailo> experimental is pretty promising though
<ailo> It's sort of the step below supported
<ailo> I have a focusrite pro 40, which is labeled experimental, but I think it's more or less fully supported by now
<ailo> Can't say how much experimental it is, but at least something should be working on it
<ailo> I mean, whatever is labeled experimental
<ailo> The pro 40 is not really that experimental anymore
<SirFunk> yeah.. i don't know I'm not even sure where to start. ffado-mixer says no recognized devices
<SirFunk> that's about as far as i've gotten
<ailo> SirFunk: The mixer is a different beast.
<ailo> It only controls internal routing
<ailo> So, not really involved in the actual audio streaming
<ailo> SirFunk: The big deal is really whether you can get it to run with jack
<SirFunk> ahh
<SirFunk> what's the simplest way to see if jack can use it?
<ailo> SirFunk: Just start it with the firewire driver
<ailo> SirFunk: Are you on Ubuntu Studio?
<SirFunk> well... ubuntu
<SirFunk> jackd -d firewire ?
<ailo> SirFunk: Did you add yourself to audio group?
<SirFunk> firewire ERR: FFADO: Error creating virtual device    Cannot attach audio driver    JackServer::Open() failed with -1    Failed to open server
<SirFunk> yup
<ailo> Make sure you can start jack with any alsa card first
<ailo> If yes, then try firewire
<SirFunk> looks fine with alsa
<ailo> One thing I have to do with my device is power it first, then attach the cable
<SirFunk> http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/65  seems a lot of people are getting success with ffado-mixer first
<SirFunk> but the posts are also really old when they were using the old firewire stack
<ailo> Well, it should work with the mixer then
<ailo> I suppose trying their "dance" using another OS may be one thing to try
<ailo> Seems like an odd device
<ailo> Converter mode is when it's only used as an ADAT device or something?
<ailo> Well, I'm the wrong person to ask anyway..
<SirFunk> what i gather from that thread it sounds like it should show up in the mixer, and from the mixer you can tweak something and it will switch to interface mode then you can use it in jack... I can't get it to show up in the mixer
<SirFunk> hah.. well you know more about it than I
<SirFunk> maybe i'll just bust out my old laptop and reinstall windows
<SirFunk> or try and find someone who will trade me a usb interface :-P
<ailo> Could be worth making sure how it operates
<ailo> If you're looking for a multitrack usb, I recommend the Presonus 1818vsl
<ailo> Focusrite Sapphire Pro 40 is a nice firewire device
<ailo> The Presonus 1818vsl is the only multitrack usb device that looks really promising
<ailo> ..of what I've seen anyway
<ailo> Haven't tested it myself yet
<SirFunk> i really only need like 2 tracks max
<ailo> Then you have a lot more to choose from
<ailo> http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware_matrix
<ailo> and here  http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/current_audio_gear
<SirFunk> oh there is a thread from this year on the 8pre on the mailing list... reading....
<SirFunk> eh, i'm too poor to buy anything
<SirFunk> just about to buy a new bass amp and a double bass bow
<SirFunk> money = gone
<ailo> The Motu should be a pretty good device, and worth a bit of money, no?
<ailo> I would stick with it, if you can get it to work
<SirFunk> yeah it was a good device.. but i barely used it
<SirFunk> i should probably find a windows system.. maybe this 8pre is hosed
<SirFunk> WOO
<SirFunk> lol.. i tried the other firewire port on the device and... bingo
<SirFunk> so.. stereo mastering in linux.. what should i use?
<ailo> SirFunk: Ardour is good, but you might want to use many different applications, depending on what you want to do
<ailo> Audacity is great for some things
<ailo> SirFunk: Was it a front port, that didn't work?
<ailo> They aren't always connected to the MB
<SirFunk> nah there are 2 right next to eachothre on the back... (this is on the motu) maybe it just wasn't pushed in tightly :-P
<SirFunk> hmm.. how to change sample rate in ardour
<SirFunk> ahh that's done with jack
<SirFunk> I wonder how quickly i can learn to use ardour :-P
<len-dt> Most of it seems pretty simple. The one thing I had to look up is: export = mixdown.
<SirFunk> lol.. opened up ardour and jamit at the same time... jack seems to be hung
<SirFunk> jamin rather
<SirFunk> I can't believe I'm using this card again :-P I abandoned it years ago when i stopped using windows.
<SirFunk> yay
<fusebox41> hello
<drupin> i installed have installed ubuntustudio on pendrive with help of pendrivelinux.com installer
<drupin> but i cannot install apps in it
<holstein> drupin: i suggest just installing to the USB stick
<holstein> drupin: you likely have a live instance, and changes arent save
<drupin> no i did sudo and it installed
<holstein> i just install to the USB stick, and i end up with a full ubuntu installation on USB with normal user, ext filesystem and "persistance"
<holstein> drupin: you dont need "sudo" to install it
<holstein> you might have sudo dd'd it
<holstein> im talking about *not* using the help of pendrive linux... im talking about the normal installing
<Unit193> LiLo isn't a bad bet to make a persistant bootable live USB.
<drupin> for that i will need two pendrive
<holstein> drupin: or a CD.. or a usb and another drive
<drupin> CD is broken
<drupin> mean drive
<SirFunk> hmm.. audio linux is weird. Routing things between standalone programs and trying to remember to not close them :-P
<holstein> drupin: you can also search about how to make a persistant install as Unit193 is suggesting
<Unit193> !persistant
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Unit193> LiLo for windows is nice, though.
<drupin> ok let me see
<drupin> i will bookmark those
<holstein> drupin: yup.... or just install to the USB like normal
<holstein> should take about 15 minutes
<drupin> but i need to boot it from somewhere
<holstein> drupin: i use 2 usb sticks.. or CD
<drupin> right i can do that
<drupin> 8 gigs is ok ?
<holstein> i fit ubuntustudio 8.04 on a 4 gb stick
<holstein> the iso will fit, and the install should as well
<drupin> kool
<chimbo> anyone ever had an issue where DSP plugins take up 99% of DSP when a signal disappears
<chimbo> like in Ardour
<chimbo> i read something about denormals
<chimbo> but i tried adding the DC bias and it did nothing
<ailo> chimbo: You might find someone at #ardour who knows
<chimbo> good point
<chimbo> sorry ailo wrong chan :)
<ailo> chimbo: I think this is a good a channel as any, but not as high trafficed. On #ardour there's just a bigger chance someone will know of this issue
<chimbo> ailo yeh
<ailo-w> len-dt: What's the url to ubuntustudio seeds?
<smartboyhw> ailo-w: Seeds?
<ailo-w> found it
<ailo-w> smartboyhw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<ailo-w> I'm going to add this part to our dev docs
<smartboyhw> Ah
<ailo-w> len-dt: What does () do in seeds?
<ailo-w> len-dt: Recommend?
<ailo-w> Ah, wrong channel
<bubu> hello
<bubu> anyone here?
<smartboyhw> Hi bubu
<bubu> hi! i was reading a bit about ubuntu studio... do you know if it is set up to reduce audio latency?
<smartboyhw> Well we do have a -lowlatency kernel:)
<bubu> ah?
<smartboyhw> Yes we do. When you install Ubuntu Studio it preinstalls the -lowlatency kernel for you
<bubu> oh great
<smartboyhw> Or do you want it on your current system?
<bubu> no i was looking around for a distribution to install... i have had issues with latency on linuxes in the past
<smartboyhw> Ok but then do you want only lowlatency kernel?
<bubu> well i want a distribution that is easy to install and get working, and provides low latency audio output
<smartboyhw> bubu: Then Ubuntu Studio:)
<bubu> ;)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<bubu> ok i will give it a go
<bubu> thanks!
<smartboyhw> Yay!
<slurryart> good morning, new ubuntustudio user, love it btw, thanks for your work... i need to use same xcfe theme for the gnome apps, or find a way to use a dark theme for nautilus and the other gnome apps, any ideas?
<smartboyhw> IDK
<slurryart> ok, thanks again, 12.04 is an awesome release, please keep up the good work, have a good day
<smartboyhw> :)
<velho> hello beautifull people :)
<velho> can I run VST3 plugins in a linux DAW?
<velho> and if there is no VST3 support on any host, what programs recognize VST2?
<holstein> velho: i would just test them and see
<holstein> im my experience, the ones that say they work in linux do
<holstein> the ones that dont, sometimes do
<holstein> the kxstudio team (which is mostly just falktx) has done a great job providing support for all VTS's that can be suppported
<holstein> velho: most of us just use the software provided in the repositories
<holstein> the idea of an operating system that included all the production software and access to thousands of other applications to download is quite different than the workflow on other operating systems
<velho> holstein, hmm. I guess I'm starting to see the picture
<holstein> velho: you'll just need to try them.. we cant know if they will work
<velho> so, indirectly you are saying that I don't need to worry about VSTs that I already use, because there are plenty of free software to work with?
<holstein> we are not allowed to include support
<holstein> velho: i can only say that i dont miss any of my old VST's
<holstein> i dont use VST instruments however
<holstein> if i wanted to use windows VST's, i would try KXstudio.. i am still using ubuntu 10.04 with the KXstudio ppa's added on my production machine
<velho> I can live without the VST instruments that I use. but not the same for vst effects
<holstein> velho: there is nothing ubuntu or ubuntustudio or linux is doing to prevent *any* VST's from runnning on the system
<holstein> velho: will they work? i'll tell you what Paul Davis told me when i posed the same question to him years ago... try them, some work and some dont
<velho> lol, ok, good answer :)
<velho> i gotta stop making questions and try the stuff
<holstein> none of mine easily worked out of the box, so i just moved on
<velho> what did you use?
<holstein> i honestly cant remember
<holstein> velho: i had a nice lexion reverb though
<holstein> came with a device i purchased
<holstein> i had "free" plugins that i liked and understood how to use
<pandoras> hello everybody
<pandoras> i get little troubles with my liveUSB-stick and cant get any logs or verboses
<holstein> pandoras: you have a USB stick that isnt "working" ? its not mounting?
<pandoras> first i tryied to install to a SanDisk Cruzer, and that whant not working, because they had a little messie firmware on it, calles u3
<pandoras> after that, i choose my kingston stick (8gb)
<holstein> pandoras: are you installing to the USB stick? or having issues with a USB stick while using ubuntustudio?
<pandoras> and installed a current ISO trough usb-creator-gtk on it, that worked fine
<pandoras> i can now boot from that stick, but after the dialog to choose a language, a loading screen appears and does nothing
<pandoras> no verbose in any TTY
<holstein> pandoras: i would try safe grphics mode
<holstein> tapping shift while the CD iso boots, i choose from the F6 menu at the bottom "nomodeset"
<holstein> pandoras: should be the same on the USB boot
<pandoras> ok, shift, F6  lets try... brb
<pandoras> so, i think i has the problem, is it possible to make a huge mistake, and i have to use a explicit USB Image?
<pandoras> a verbose searching for files in the cdrom-drive /dev/sr0
<holstein> pandoras: im not sure what an expliciti USB image is
<holstein> pandoras: i would confirm the downloaded iso
<holstein> !md5 | pandoras
<ubottu> pandoras: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> i would try just buring to a DVD assuming that is an option
<pandoras> i have no burner
<holstein> pandoras: cool.. so you can ignore that last option then
<pandoras> and the CD drive was not used years ago ^^
<holstein> pandoras: you can move to using unetbootin instead of the ubuntu tool
<pandoras> is that a difference? because the live system, loaded via USB is searching in the CD-drive, no wonder nothing happens
<pandoras> mom i try the mighty google
<holstein> pandoras: the "virtual" CD rom drive
<holstein> pandoras: i would be using the live CD image, which i assume you are since ubuntustudio only has the live one in 12.04
<pandoras> 12.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso
<holstein> pandoras: and thats ubuntustudio?
<holstein> i would make a bootable iso with unetbooting after confirming the md5 sum
<pandoras> do you think that makes a difference between usb-creator?
<pandoras> a try doesn't harm
<holstein> pandoras: i suggest the use of, and use unetbootin...
<pandoras> k.. install package
<pandoras> hm, where is my image gone? xD gnarf i am stupid, or does datas in the download directory magical disappear?
<holstein> pandoras: im not sure what your setup is like, but downloads typically do *not* disappear
<pandoras> thats the point, that confuses me too :D
<holstein> not being able to locate your downloaded file confuses you?
<pandoras> the *.torrent is still present
<holstein> pandoras: you likely downloaded the .torrent file, if you were using a torrent to download the iso
<holstein> pandoras: i would confirm the md5 on the *.iso
<pandoras> -_- im not a full noob, i only not remember deletet this file for a reason
<pandoras> mom ...
<pandoras> ok... im a moron, i dont know how, but is it on the Desktop directory
<holstein> keeping the *.torrent wont break fuctionality
<pandoras> ok, it was late at night xD
<pandoras> its running now
<holstein> and it ='s?
<pandoras> 18% ...
<pandoras> when it works, i wonder whats the difference between unetbootin and usb-creator
<holstein> pandoras: for me, unet fails less often
<holstein> pandoras: i think its easier to setup persistence with the usb creator,, though i just install to the USB stick for persitence
<pandoras> brb
<pandoras> nope, doesn't work, but it have a different loader, from unetbootin
<holstein> pandoras: what doesnt work? and in what way?
<pandoras> i see a startparameter, file=/somethingliecdrom/somefile  is that realy on the usb-stick mapped, or point the udev to the cd-device?
<holstein> pandoras: you dont have a CD device
<pandoras> no, i have no burner
<holstein> pandoras: all of that will be pointint to and using the CD
<pandoras> i have a cd-device
<holstein> pinting to and using the ISO on the USB stick
<holstein> pointing*
<holstein> pandoras: where did you get that iso? did the md5 sum match?
<holstein> !md5 | pandoras
<ubottu> pandoras: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pandoras>  got it over ubuntustudio.org it was the torrent-link
<holstein> pandoras: and you confirmed the md5 sum?
<pandoras> im on it, wait
<pandoras> 396a06a3c91dc0f7938eac4ab79b9ab6
<holstein> pandoras: did you check out the link i gave you?
<holstein> !md5 | pandoras
<holstein> i dont know those #'s right off my hat
<pandoras> wait, i found the list
<pandoras> thats not what im searching for, should the md5 not appear on the download site? should the torrent not make the md5check bi himself to check the file
<holstein> pandoras: i would check the md5 sum for the actual iso
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04/release/
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04/release/MD5SUMS
<holstein> for 12.04.1
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04.1/release/
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<pandoras> jep, match
<holstein> pandoras: ok. so the downloaded iso is matching and confirming ?
<holstein> not the .torrent... the .iso ?
<pandoras> only 1 bit in a file, and you get a complete other sum
<holstein> pandoras: so, the sum is confirming? for the iso?
<holstein> correct?
<pandoras> its nearly impossible to get a collision, jep, its the iso
<holstein> pandoras: i have had many bad iso downloads
<holstein> pandoras: if you feel i am wasting your time, you can try #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<holstein> pandoras: i would format the usb stick... i do that with gparted
<pandoras> holstein: today the checksum should done by any browser and torrent downloader automatic
<holstein> pandoras: and we have confirmed that, correct? so we dont need to wonder.. its the iso.. and its good..
<holstein> pandoras: i would format and make the bootable stick with the iso using unetbootin
<holstein> if that doesnt work, i would try the "nomodeset" option in the F6 menu
<holstein> if that doesnt work, let me know and we'll go from there
<pandoras> i try tomorrow that again, have lot of things to do.
<holstein> pandoras: enjoy!
<pandoras> i tryed nomod yet, same problem. anyway, gn8 and thx for the help
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> anyone use guitarix?
<cbx33> if so, do you know if building from source creates the LADSPA plugins?
<cbx33> the version in 12.04 has too many denormals
<LeLapin> 'lo o/
<SirFunk> hey i'm trying to get my yamaha ux16 interface (midi) working on ubuntu. when i plug it in a usb device is detected in dmesg but i don't see the input available to jack
<LeLapin> ça s'installe :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-11
<drupin> hello peepz
<cadeonehalf> anyone know how to fix sound issues on Macbook Pro 3,1? I'm in 12.04, and I can see it's an old problem. I've tried unmuting everything with alsamixer, as well as installing pulseaudio (neither worked), and I've added the model code (mbp3) in the alsa-base.conf file, which seemed to work for other people but didn't for me. Currently, the laptop speakers return no sound, and I can get VERY
<cadeonehalf> quiet sound when I plug in headphones
<holstein> cadeonehalf: you can see its an old problem?
<holstein> oh, the headphone jack doesnt trigger the speakers to mute or something?
<cadeonehalf> well, there are a bunch of similar errors circa 2008 (when the 3,1 first came out)
<holstein> thats pretty light i say
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat that
<cadeonehalf> I'm not certain what the issue is, it's a fresh install of 12.04 and I get zero sound
<holstein> cadeonehalf: open a terminal and run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> do you see a device?
<cadeonehalf> yup, Intel ALC889A
<holstein> cadeonehalf: you are using ubuntustudio? XFCE?
<cadeonehalf> um, Ubuntu 12.04
<cadeonehalf> I was redirected here from the main IRC
<holstein> so, you have pulse installed by default.. what have you done so far?
<holstein> anything that would break anything?
<cadeonehalf> perhaps
<holstein> if it were me, i would load up a live CD, and just tweak til it works
<holstein> alsamixer is a good place to start
<holstein> trying different kernels.. like the live 12.10 CD..
<holstein> trying different alsa revs
<holstein> cadeonehalf: also, install pavucontrol and run that
<cadeonehalf> pavucontrol?
<holstein> cadeonehalf: i would do that first.. pavucontrol
<cadeonehalf> kk, I'll go try that for a moment
<holstein> thats easy, and wont break anything
<cadeonehalf> ok, got the pulseaudio installed
<holstein> cadeonehalf: pulseaudio is installed by default.. you shouldnt need to install it
<holstein> cadeonehalf: if it wasnt installed, we should look at your installer disc
<cadeonehalf> well, I got the volume control from the software center
<holstein> pavucontrol
<holstein> ok.. run that and take a look at what device is being used
<cadeonehalf> k, it's using Built-in Audio Digital Stereo
<cadeonehalf> and when I un-mute it, the red light in my headphone jack turns on
<holstein> cadeonehalf: that seems promising
<holstein> i remember having to do something tricky to get my macbook sound working, but it did work
<holstein> that was the least of the issues however
<holstein> i geve up on it a few weeks in
<holstein> gave*
<cadeonehalf> ok, and when that red light is on, I get barely audible sound
<cadeonehalf> weird, the sound is the only issue I've run into
<holstein> cadeonehalf: but, you get sound?
<holstein> cadeonehalf: look in alsamixer
<cadeonehalf> When I plug headphones into the jack I get sound
<holstein> hit f5 and tweak *everything*
<cadeonehalf> nothing from the speakers
<holstein> cadeonehalf: when i say "tweak everything" i mean, trust no labels
<cadeonehalf> well, nothings muted in the alsamixer but still no sound from the speakers, and the same barely-audible sound in headphones
<cadeonehalf> tweaked everything
<holstein> cadeonehalf: ok.. assuming you havent done anything to break functionality, i would consider trying different alsa versions
<holstein> i would look for and apply all updates
<holstein> i would tri the 12.10 version, since it has a newer kernel
<holstein> i would try 10.04 live since it has an older one
<holstein> i would try live CD's til something works.. then i would note the kernel and alsa versions
<cadeonehalf> wait, so 12.10 version or 10.04 live?
<holstein> cadeonehalf: i would try whatever
<cadeonehalf> k
<holstein> whatever i can load live
<cadeonehalf> thanks for the help
<holstein> til something works
<holstein> it
<holstein> it'll be an alsa version that supports it
<holstein> cadeonehalf: i assume you looked by the device at the wiki pages?
<holstein> cadeonehalf: i remember some helpful pages on my macbook there
<cadeonehalf> yeah
<holstein> i had a 1,1 or 1,2
<cadeonehalf> I think they're a little out of date because the modprobe.d file structure has changed a lot since they wrote those guides
<holstein> cadeonehalf: they should work great for 10.04 :)
<cadeonehalf> k, I'll try to get that installed.
<holstein> cadeonehalf: just try it live
<cadeonehalf> this may sound stupid, but what do you mean by live?
<holstein> i wouldnt install anything til i sort out how to support all the hardware im interested in supporting
<holstein> cadeonehalf: the LIVE cd's.. the installer cd's
<cadeonehalf> ah ok
<holstein> you just try them live
<holstein> without installing
<holstein> its an easy way to try different kernels and alsa versions without changing anything on your system
<SirFunk> hmm. is there no hardware monitoring for firewire devices?
<ailo> SirFunk: Depends on the device
<ailo> HW monitoring implies the monitoring is done inside the device
<ailo> Most devices have internal routing for that
<SirFunk> ahh.. mine does but perhaps it's not supported on linux
<ailo> The ffado-mixer should reveal stuff, but it can be hard to tell which is what if the names are weird
<drupin> some thing is amking water like noise
<drupin> making*
<drupin> in new install
<SirFunk> ailo: ffado-mixer has nothing about monitor
<drupin> how i install flash player and plugins
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> anyone here use guitarix?
<asker> anybody ?
<smartboyhw> Me here also
<nothingspecial> oooops
<asker> hımm
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> Wow wait suddenly EVERYBODY comes here
<asker> my alt+ctrl+f1-f6 texts is too big
<asker> smatboyhw
<smartboyhw> asker: Provide a screenshot is better in anything:)
<asker> smatboyhw :
<asker> can we screen shot in alt+ctrl+f1
<asker> smatboyhw : ?
<nothingspecial> you need to use console-setup
<nothingspecial> you can screenshot with fbi
<asker> how
<smartboyhw> Or just use Print Screen lol
<asker> ?
<smartboyhw> asker: Use print screen key
<nothingspecial> fbgrab I mean
<nothingspecial> you can view it with fbi
<smartboyhw> asker: Read https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/screen-shot-record.html
<asker> not in desktop
<nothingspecial> http://www.digipedia.pl/man/doc/view/fbgrab.1/
<asker> ,only in command virtual4
<smartboyhw> asker: You can select the active window
<asker> smartboy
<asker> look
<nothingspecial> smartboyhw: asker is using the console
<smartboyhw> Oh no
<asker> finelly
<smartboyhw> You mean the terminal?
<asker> somebody understood me
<asker> no
<smartboyhw> !?
<asker> in alt+ctrl+f1
<nothingspecial> you need to screenshot using fbgrab
<nothingspecial> but you may need to alter the permissions for thr framebuffer
<nothingspecial> try it though
<asker> 1 min
<asker> to i ll back
<nothingspecial> k
<asker> how can i use this
<asker> explams?
<nothingspecial> fbgrab -c 4 -s 2
<nothingspecial> if you are in tty4
<asker>  how can i use this [12:35] <asker> explams?
<nothingspecial> might need sudo if you don't have permission to use the framebuffer
<smartboyhw> Sorry thanks to the console I don't how to get out of it
<smartboyhw> Is the problem solved?
<asker> no
<asker> not yet
<smartboyhw> For safety sake use sudo
<asker> yes
<asker> but what is code
<nothingspecial> fbgrab -c 4 -s 2
<nothingspecial> but you can change the console font with console-setup
<nothingspecial> I think
<asker> 1 min
<asker> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/31271262.png/
<asker> but im using 1366*768
<asker> its too big
<smartboyhw> Uh what is that
<smartboyhw> I never used the console
<asker> in startup i see 2 second and i dont like
<asker> 4
<smartboyhw> nothingspecial: Since I have no experience with console would you please help:)
<nothingspecial> maybe you need to change the resolution in /etc/default/grub
<asker> how
<smartboyhw> nothingspecial: I see no resolution thing in /etc/default/grub
<smartboyhw> Ah yes I saw it now:)
<smartboyhw> asker: Type "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<nothingspecial> gedit will not work in the console smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Ah alright
<asker> but
<asker> i can use it in terminal
<nothingspecial> nano
<smartboyhw> asker: If you have access to terminal then use it:)
<nothingspecial> but be very careful because you could break stuff
<asker> but in startup before plymouth
<asker> i can see it for 2 second
<asker> after reboot ?
<asker> will it be
<smartboyhw> ...
<nothingspecial> asker, you either need to use console-setup or edit /etc/default/grub, this problem is not ubuntustudio specific, you should try asking in #ubuntu
<smartboyhw> Yep but then
<smartboyhw> note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<asker> if it not specific why it be only studio , not be in ubuntu
<asker> what's different
<nothingspecial> ah, then it is ubuntustudio
<smartboyhw> asker: 1. Do you have that problem in Ubuntu? 2. Do you have that problem in Xubuntu?
<smartboyhw> If then both answers are no then it is a Studio issue
<asker> i know what differnt letter in front of ubuntu
<nothingspecial> I have no idea why ubuntustudio would behave this way asker
<smartboyhw> NO idea for me too
<smartboyhw> ailo: PING
<asker> me too
<smartboyhw> Well I am not a dev
<smartboyhw> So I dunno too
<smartboyhw> Sadly len-dt has not woken up
<asker> i have a question too
<smartboyhw> asker: Please
<smartboyhw> do ask your question:)
<asker> at reboot , before oem logo i hear kind of sound like litte bang
<smartboyhw> bang?
<smartboyhw> On my experience there has NEVER been a bang
<asker> from speakears
<asker> but i cant expleams only with bang
<smartboyhw> Ow man where's ailo?
<asker> if you wait for 3 min i will record
<smartboyhw> OK then
<smartboyhw> Oh
<smartboyhw> Oh asker is back:)
<asker> yes
<asker> i'm uploading
<smartboyhw> ;)
<asker> %50
<smartboyhw> ;)
<asker> but i m saying it is being only when ubuntu installed
<smartboyhw> asker: !?
<asker> when windows installed
<asker> i didnt hear that sound
<smartboyhw> asker: So you have Ubuntu Studio and Windows installed?
<asker> only studio
<asker> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=282161805229827&saved
<smartboyhw> I am starting to think it is the system shutdown sound
<smartboyhw> No the link is not working
<asker> http:/ /www.facebook.com/video          /video.php?v=282161805229827&saved
<smartboyhw> NO
<smartboyhw> Ah yes
<asker> nowü
<asker> its work
<smartboyhw> Well it maybe the hardware then
<smartboyhw> srsly IDK
<asker> 0:03 to 0:004
<smartboyhw> ID
<smartboyhw> K
<asker> but it is only about linux
<smartboyhw> asker: Does that happen in NORMAL ubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Or even Fedora or openSUSE or GNU?
<asker> it is being with all linux dist
<asker> ubuntu , studio , suse ,fedora , mint , debian
<asker> i tried those
<smartboyhw> Hmm then IDK even more
<smartboyhw> Anyway gotcha go see ya
<ailo> asker: Whatever happens before the bios logo shows up, when you power on the machine, it has nothing to do with any OS
<ailo> Don't know about rebooting though. There is usually a "system beep" when you do that
<asker> windows was installed 4 day ago
<asker> and sound wasnt then
<ailo> asker: I'm just telling you the facts
<ailo> If your computer is not on, and you power it on. If you hear a sound, it is because of the bios
<ailo> asker: I never understood. Was it GRUB menu that was too large, or a console screen?
<asker> i intalled ubuntu 4 day ago . a month ago and six monht ago
<chimbo> hey guys
<asker> and i use it for 2 week
<chimbo> sorted out the guitarix issue
<asker> after i installed windows7
<asker> but
<asker> i never hear this
<ailo> asker: The size of the console, when you co Ctrl + Alt + F1 is probably due to your graphic drivers. Nvidia?
<asker> yes
<asker> but
<asker> desktop
<asker> is normal size
<ailo> I know. I have the same thing
<chimbo> i liked the terminal font size in knoppix
<asker> but
<asker> terminal size is normal too
<asker> only in tty
<ailo> asker: Same here. It's the graphic card
<asker> whatever
<asker> ican fix it
<asker> but this sound makes me crazy
<ailo> asker: One way is to disconnect the speaker
<ailo> There's a little speaker in the computer
<ailo> Never heard of anyone having problems with a reboot system beep
<ailo> If you disconnect it, you'll be sure to not hear any sound, no matter what you install
<asker> okey
<ailo> asker: If you only want to disable system sounds for Linux, it's possible to do that in the system scripts
<ailo> I don't know exactly which one. You'd have to google. It's located in /etc/rc* something. halt probably
<ailo> "halt"
<asker> i lll search
<asker> i did something
<asker> i ll look
<keithl> holstein: You mentioned some firewire interfaces yesterday that would work well without too much hassle (you were helping me with the RME issue).
<keithl> Could you (or anyone) repeat suggestions? I could not get it working yesterday and need something that will pretty much work out of the box
<cfhowlett> keithl: check the presonus site.  while not advertised as linux compatible, many of their devices seem to work with ubuntu out of the box.
<ailo-w> keithl: I suggest you ask ffado channel or list about your device
<ailo-w> Since it's labeled full support, it seems strange you can't get it to work
<ailo-w> Maybe it's your firewire port?
<keithl> ailo-w: I did try last night -nobody home it appears.
<keithl> ailo-w: I can try again
<ailo-w> What does ffado-diag tell you?
<ailo-w> Building ffado isn't the best place to start IMO
<ailo-w> keithl: Best chance for a reply is on the mail list
<keithl> ailo-w: It is finding the drivers, but throws a number of errors. What seems to be the case is that the version in the latest beta does not have the code that supports the RME, but I am really new at using firewire and it quite possibly could be user error.
<keithl> ailo-w: I've been reading the list - I'll post something and see what comes up.
<ailo-w> keithl: I'd like to see the jack error log, if you have it
<keithl> ailo-w: Just getting into it, there are a lot of moving parts, making it hard to see where the real issue is
<keithl> Ok - have to switch machines and I'll post the log.
<keithl2> ailo-w: Here is the output from jackd
<ailo-w> keithl2: Put it up on paste.ubuntu.com
<keithl2> ailo-w: Here is what I get from ffado-diag
<keithl2> ailo-w: Ok - one moment
<keithl2> ailo-w: ffado-diag http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198611/
<ailo-w> keithl2: I was just looking at the ffado version for Quantal. And also the one falktx has built
<ailo-w> Seems like none are of the version where someone reported success
<ailo-w> But, I'm not sure that means your version shouldn't work
<ailo-w> Er, no. Strange that.
<keithl2> ailo-w: I looked at those as well - the success versions seemed to be only in the latest trunk
<ailo-w> Ok, so if we try to build it then..
<ailo-w> What header was missing now again?
<keithl2> ailo-w: It was devicemanager.h that was missing
<keithl2> ailo-w: fwiw, here
<keithl2> ailo-w: here's the jack dumup - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198618/
<keithl2> ailo-w: My *guess* was that devicemanager.h was part of a gnome lib/app that is not installed, but that's only a guess
<ailo-w> Been a while since I tried building ffado
<ailo-w> I also had to build jack, if I remember correctly
<keithl2> ailo-w: I think that is right - the inst I found said you had to build both
<keithl2> ailo-w: I REAlly appreciate the help - unf. I have to head to work. Should be back online in a while.
<keithl2> ailo-w: Did you see any hints in the logs?
<ailo-w> keithl2: I can't build it myself right now. Don't have the space
<ailo-w> No hints.
<ailo-w> I can give it a try when I get home
<ailo-w> keithl2: I'll let you know how it went
<keithl2> ailo-w: Thanks! Since I am not logged in all the time, is there a way for you to send me a message
<keithl2> ailo-w: Somewhat of a newbie to irc as well :-)
<ailo-w> keithl2: I can post the instructions on ubuntustudio-user mail list
<keithl2> ailo-w: that would be great!
<smartboyhw> Hi ailo-w keithl2
<keithl2> ailo-w: Thanks again.
<keithl2> smartboyhw: Hello
<ailo-w> keithl2: np
<keithl2> ailo-w: ttyl
<keithl> exit
<asker> i installed ubuntu studio and i installed gnome but when i control volume on keyboard  my volume seem in box bottom of screen lowresorution
<asker> amybody  hear me?
<holstein> asker: i see what you are typing, if thats what  you mean by "hear"
<holstein> asker: i have not used gnome3, though ailo does
<holstein> asker: does everything seem nomal in the ubuntustudio XFCE session?
<asker> yes
<holstein> asker: what volume control are you using?
<asker> ipulse
<asker> pulse
<holstein> asker: pulse is not the volumen control GUI though, correct?
<holstein> asker: what is displaying in a way you feel is not correct?
<asker> yes
<asker> then can you say me controler
<asker> of ubuuntu
<holstein> asker: you are looking for a volume control?
<holstein> asker: i would try adding what is available in gnome3
<holstein> see what looks and works best
<asker> i cant find name ofi
<holstein> asker: it? the gnome volume control?
<holstein> asker: i would just add other ones, assuming there are other options
<holstein> asker: i would try asking in the ubuntu gnome respin channel when that is established
<holstein> you might fine a gnome3 user in #ubuntu if ailo doesnt show up soon enough for you
<asker> i was in ubuntu
<asker> ch
<asker> they send me there
<holstein> asker: sure. but you need gnome3 specific help
<holstein> asker: we use and support XFCE
<holstein> asker: if it were me, i would look for and apply all upgrades
<holstein> asker: i would make a new user and test
<holstein> asker: i would remove the current volume applet and just use pavucontrol
<holstein> asker: i would try and look for and/or create a bug against gnome3
<asker> thanks
<holstein> asker: sound works otherwise? pavucontol works as expected?
<asker> yes
<asker> hi
<asker> hi
<asker> WHO CAN FIND ME PROGRAM LIKE DEADBOX
<holstein> asker: what are you trying to do?
<asker> five wrong password atemmp to delete my disk
<holstein> asker: this is related to "deadbox" ?
<ailo> asker: I saw that you had a problem with the volume image when using the keyboard to control the volume
<holstein> im not familiar with "deadbox".. what are you trying to accouplish?
<asker> ywa
<asker> i want similar
<asker> of
<asker> deadbox
<holstein> asker: lets assume i dont know what deadbox is, and you just have to explain the functionality you want
<asker> deadbox is a program to secure user files
<asker> if anybody try password for 5 times
<asker> deadbox delete all user date program and os
<holstein> asker: so you want to secure some files? i like to use truecrypt
<holstein> asker: i wouldnt put all my faith in that... a forensic read of the disk might recover some data
<ailo> holstein: Depends on how thoroughly you do it
<ailo> I don't know in detail though
<holstein> i dont see anything when i search "deadbox"
<ailo> how about "suicide machine"
<holstein> i know most folks encrypt, and true crypts is easy and full featured
<holstein> truecrypt*
<asker> my laptop
<asker> supports encrypt
<asker> data
<asker> but
<holstein> i mean, its all open, so you can just script that in theory
<asker> i want to auto delte after 5 attemp
<holstein> failed logins, start wiping data
<ailo> Yeah, a simple script should do it
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1372793.html is relevant, though references truecrypt as i did
<holstein> lots of jokes there too
<holstein> i would just script something with the amount of passes that i would trust
<holstein> personally, i would still want it encrypted
<pandoras> so, here im again
<pandoras> with the same problem
<pandoras> cannot use the USB-stick, hangs at the loading screen, and this time i get informations
<holstein> what usb stick? one you made to boot the ubuntustudio iso?
<pandoras> NOT a sandisk, that was my fist try, then i switched to a kingston
<pandoras> Kingston DataTraveler 102
<holstein> the brand shouldnt matter... have you tried booting USB on this machine before? do you have another machine to test the USB stick on?
<pandoras> holstein: it does load the bootmenu, and the splashscreen appears
<holstein> pandoras: cool.. has it booted on another machine?
<pandoras> and then it does nothing, so i figured out, it boots with the flag quiet
<pandoras> so i removed this to get some information
<holstein> pandoras: i wouldnt remove anything
<holstein> its likely the graphics driver.. thats usually what hangs the boot up of the live media
<pandoras> and the Part the boot-process is hanging is calles "Scanning disc for index files.."
<holstein> pandoras: there are other options.. when tapping shift while booting, you see a bunch of options under F6
<holstein> pandoras: if you want, take the stick to another machine.. preferably one that has successfully booted a live linux distro from USB
<pandoras> i know, but thats not the Problem, the Problem is the boot-process is searching for some index files, but i dont know wich one are needed
<holstein> pandoras: all that is needed is there
<holstein> pandoras: you dont need to troubleshoot what is missing from the iso if:
<pandoras> md5dum checked ...
<holstein> you have confirmed the downloaded iso, and/or verified the USB stick
<holstein> pandoras: OK. the md5 means the downloaded iso is good.. now you verify the stick
<holstein> pandoras: i would just take it to another machine
<pandoras> i hope my old dell laptop supports booting from USB
<pandoras> brb
<holstein> pandoras: plop allows that
<holstein> booting usb on legace devices
<holstein> i wouldnt waste time doint what you are doing though
<pandoras> ups. its an i686 CPU xD
<holstein> ups?
<pandoras> ups ... its still a german word xD
<holstein> pandoras: im not following you.. what do you mean by "up's its an i686 proc"?
<holstein> you have the amd64 iso?
<holstein> is ups = oops?
<ailo> I guess he was trying amd64 on i686?
<pandoras> ailo: exactly, i forgot how old the Machine is
<holstein> i think its worthwhile in your position to download a 32bit iso and make a 32bit stick and test it on the other machine
<holstein> then, see what it takes to get that *same* stick to boot on the other machine
<holstein> there are lots of options in that f6 menu to try
<pandoras> found some more useful parameter
<pandoras> brb
<pandoras> after i discovered, it exist a special flag, to use explicit on the USB it makes no different
<holstein> Pici: correct.. that is not the issue.. you wont need any special USB flags, or extra files
<holstein> Pici: sorry...
<holstein> pandoras: ^^
<holstein> pandoras: there are options under that F6 menu that might help
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-12
<freestuff> First time ever here. Does this work?
<tsimpson> indeed it does work
<freestuff> Note to self: It works but I'm all alone here.
<freestuff> Hurray, Ittsimpson.
<freestuff> Take me to your leader.
<freestuff> Please, check this one:    https://staging.ubuntustudio.org/tour/video/
<tsimpson> I have no leader, I'm one of those lone wolf types
<freestuff> According to Firefox it is not trusted.
<freestuff> Somebody in a right possission should know about it. Perhaps Linus?
<tsimpson> because the certificate is for ubuntustudio.org, rather than staging.ubuntustudio.org
<tsimpson> I'm guessing it's normal, as "staging" is not production
<freestuff> Um... what?
<tsimpson> ie, "normal" users don't use it
<tsimpson> staging is the term used to describe something that isn't released to the general public, kind if like a testing ground before release
<freestuff> Who says I'm normal? Thank you for your answer anyway.
<tsimpson> that's why "normal" is in quotes ;)
<freestuff> :D
<freestuff> About Cinelerra...
<freestuff> Is it going to happen (you know)?
<tsimpson> no idea, sorry
<freestuff> Ppa-repos are not my way and Cinelerra is the only (semi) pro video editing program for Linux.
<tsimpson> if you don't want the PPA, and you don't want to wait for it to appear in the Ubuntu repositories, you only real option is to compile it yourself
<smartboyhw> Now what is happening here?:)
<freestuff> Compile... Ubuntu lts is stable. Like to keep it that way.
<tsimpson> then you just have to wait
<freestuff> Compiling Cinelerra leads to problem. Half of the internet is about it.
<freestuff> Yeah, since 2005.
<freestuff> Are there any reasons why it is not already there?
<freestuff> For example, some part of the code is not under the license (?)
<tsimpson> if it's not in Debian, it's unlikely to make it into Ubuntu
<ailo> Ah.. I wonder where he got the link to staging..
<smartboyhw> lol
<Unit193> https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/
<ailo> Unit193: Aah, thanks
<ailo> The links on that page
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<ailo> Fixed
<asker2help> hi
<smartboyhw> Hi asker2help
<asker2help> again mate
<asker2help> how are you
<smartboyhw> Fine:)
<asker2help> :)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<asker2help> i have a question
<asker2help> again
<smartboyhw> Alright lol
<smartboyhw> Do ask since I'm a bit bored now:)
<asker2help> when i change volume
<smartboyhw> Uh huh
<tsimpson> asker2help: you can speak in #ubuntu now, but please don't flood again
<smartboyhw> tsimpson: Oh did he flood there?
<asker2help> i sent hi for times
<asker2help> 3
<smartboyhw> Oh alright
<tsimpson> and "everyone" 3 times
<asker2help> yes
<tsimpson> all on separate lines...
<asker2help> yes
<smartboyhw> asker2help and tsimpson OK now I get it
<asker2help> and you now
<asker2help> know
<smartboyhw> Please don't do that it is a nuisance
<asker2help> hımm .
<smartboyhw> asker2help: Please continue to ask your question:)
<tsimpson> our floodbots are over protective with webchat users
<asker2help> ok
<asker2help> when i change volume
<smartboyhw> Yeah webchat is mainly a source of flood and spam
<asker2help> only i can hear %20 to %100
<asker2help> i cant hear low of %20
<smartboyhw> You mean in PulseAudio?
<asker2help> in pulse or by keyboard
<smartboyhw> Well yes me too
<asker2help> i hate it
<smartboyhw> but then the db is too small normal human can't hear
<asker2help> why windows didnt it?
<smartboyhw> asker2help: Ask in ##windows then :)
<asker2help> i think only people use computer
<asker2help> so
<smartboyhw> asker2help: Humans use computers so what do you mean?
<asker2help> if anybody hear low %20 . what mean did it ? if we make normal level for people
<asker2help> it will be normal
<smartboyhw> asker2help: Now I am not understanding your English
<asker2help> me too
<smartboyhw> lol
<asker2help> can i make %20 intro %0
<smartboyhw> What do you mean?
<smartboyhw> Well 0% means silence
<asker2help> yes but %20 is means silence too
<asker2help> what different
<smartboyhw> asker2help: The db is different
<smartboyhw> Maybe with pro speakers 20% is not silence
<smartboyhw> But then like me for example I am just using internal speakers
<asker2help> it will not having internal spearks with laptop
<asker2help> be normal
<smartboyhw> !?
<asker2help> can i block volumemeter be low %20
<smartboyhw> IDK
<asker2help> me too
<asker2help> so i asked
<asker2help> there is over 20 people but 2 people chatting
<asker2help> in this ch
<smartboyhw> asker2help: Most people idle
<smartboyhw> Or away
<smartboyhw> And the Americans had not woken up lol
<asker2help> in my county 2:00 PM
<asker2help> lol
<smartboyhw> In mine that's 7 PM
<smartboyhw> But for the Americans in the EST it is 7 Am
<smartboyhw> For west America it is 4 am or 3 am
<asker2help> which contry is yours ?
<smartboyhw> Hong Kong, China here
<asker2help> do you know in every country , people say china products is bad
<asker2help> but i dont think so
<smartboyhw> Well China products sometimes are bad qualit
<smartboyhw> y
<asker2help> i say one thiing about chinese people
<asker2help> they can every quality  of a products
<asker2help> its always about money
<asker2help> if some company give low money , of course it will be low quality
<asker2help> if company want high qualiy , it will be expensive
<smartboyhw> :)
<asker2help> which website is best for shopping from chine
<smartboyhw> asker2help: What is chine?
<smartboyhw> You mean China?
<asker2help> china
<asker2help> yes
<smartboyhw> Er Taobao:)
<smartboyhw> IDK actually
<asker2help> alibaba ?
<smartboyhw> asker2help: Yes
<asker2help> dealextreme ?
<smartboyhw> !?
<asker2help> e website
<asker2help> is good or isnt
<smartboyhw> What IS dealextreme
<asker2help> http://dealexteme.com
<asker2help> a web shop from china
<smartboyhw> Never heard of that
<asker2help> thanks
<rickbol> trying to get extace to work, but it keeps crashing. It requires ESD, and I've installed the pulseaudio compat pkg. Any thoughts?
<ailo> rickbol: Seems like they're working on PA support https://github.com/djandruczyk/eXtace/commits/master
<ailo> You could try building it
<ailo> rickbol: There are some instructions here https://github.com/djandruczyk/eXtace
<ailo> Doesn't look like it's heavily under development
<rickbol> I'm trying to find a spectrum analyzer. trying freqtweak now...
<ailo> rickbol: jaaa seems not so bad
<ailo> rickbol: Start it with: jaaa -J, if using jack
<ailo> Either alsa, or jack
<rickbol> I can't figure out how to get jaaa to display logarithmic frequency scale
<ailo> Yea, I noticed that
<ailo> Kind of essential
<ailo> rickbol: japa
<ailo> Same guy made it
<jablo> Hi. I am trying to make 2 sound card (ICE1712 based) work simultaneously. I have created /etc/asound.conf and made a multi_capture and multi_playback device based on the two cards. Starting jackd on the command line, patchage and ardour works - I can record on all channels on both cards. Using gladish or even qjackctl won't work, it seems no matte what that jack is then started with one of the hadware cards and not the virtual 
<ailo> jablo: I was able to get that working a long time ago. Which guide did you follow?
<rickbol> ailo, japa may work. thx
<jablo> just a moment
<ailo> I have a LT1010 and a M66. Got them both running at one point
<jablo> http://www.jrigg.co.uk/linuxaudio/ice1712multi.html
<jablo> This is almos the same - a Hoontech and an M-audio delta 66
<ailo> jablo: I found my attempt on LAU list http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/2010-December/074771.html
<jablo> Irritating part is - it works. I can record and playback and whatnot on all channels if I start jackd with: jackd -R -dalsa -C multi_capture -P multi_playback -r44100 -p 64
<jablo> If I let gladish start jackd it doesn't use the multi_capture and multi_playback pseudo devices.
<jablo> Oh. That link seems to say he also has problems unless he starts jackd manually.
<ailo> jablo: Aha. Well, is ladish using .jackdrc ?
<ailo> jablo: Yea, it's me on that post :)
<jablo> I don't know what ladish does, hehe. But I know I have tied to configure its settings (there's a dialog box to set the capture and the playback device separately... they seem to be ignored)
<ailo> jablo: Here http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/2010-December/074772.html
<jablo> using qjackctl is the same: captuer and playback is ignored UNLESS they are real hw:xxx devices.
<ailo> jablo: did you add them manually?
<ailo> I use hw:M66, for example
<jablo> hw:0 or hw:1 works fine. Using the multi_capture resp. multi_playback that I defined in /etc/asound.conf does not work with qjackctl or gladish
<ailo> jablo: I don't use ladish, but maybe try manually editing the saved jack start command?
<ailo> my ~/.jackdrc looks like this right now: /usr/bin/jackd -P70 -dalsa -dhw:M66 -r44100 -p1024 -n2 -Xseq
<jablo> Wouldn't know where to edit ladish's jack start command (or even if it saves it somewhere). Nice thing about ladish is it remembers the setup, so I can prepare for  the next time my band comes for a ecording session
<ailo> Is jack settings made per session, or is it global?
<jablo> I think it's per session - but ladish stores it somewhere.
<ailo> Somewhere in the user path anyway
<ailo> Could be .config
<ailo> Could be .* (something ladish)
<ailo> Or somehwere where projects are stored, if it's per project
<len-dt> Maybe .config/laditools?
<jablo> I also tied with qjackctl. Setting input device to "multi_capture" and output device to "multi_playback" in the dialog box has no effect: in .jackdrc still hw:0,0 is stored.
<ailo> jablo: For qjackct, just edit .jackdrc manually. That should work
<jablo> So it seems to me these helpful programs try to be so smart they only want to work with hardware devices and not virtual devices maybe?
<ailo> I don't think it would be a problem, only probably to few people do it, and make patches that enables that on the software
<ailo> too few people..
<ailo> I don't think the authors ever tried multiple cards as one anyway
<jablo> So - my next step would be to grab source for qjackctl and/or gladsh and then teach them to allow virtual cards?
<ailo> Well, you could also add a whish list for it
<jablo> :-D
<ailo> One thing I'd like to see is persistent device order
<jablo> OH YES
<ailo> I mean, persistent chosen device
<jablo> or order-independent device naming... but then, two identical devices and booo
<ailo> hw:M66 takes care of that though
<ailo> Naming the device, instead of the order
<ailo> But, that only works, if you don't have two devices with the same name
<jablo> Ultimately I am going to run with 2 Hoontech SoundTrack Audio DSP24
<jablo> (have it here except the guy who gave it to me couldn't find the other pci card. sigh)
<jablo> hmmm. maybe i can cheat gladish and simply replace /usr/bin/jackd with a shell script that replaces the -D hw:0 with -C multi_captuer and -P multi_playback. hehe
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> anyone know of a free/CC/opensource bass sfz?
<ailo> cbx33: Aren't you a bass player?
<ailo> I haven't heard of one, but I haven't searched for samples for a while
<jablo> sfz ?
<cbx33> ailo, no I'm not a bass player
<cbx33> http://www.turtlesounds.net/ - is all i found
<ailo> ok. Mixed you up with someone else
<ailo> There's a couple of piano libs, and the sinfonia library
<cbx33> yeh i have those
<cbx33> doh - have to resort to the old record my guitar and pitch shift it for now then :)
<cbx33> dirty dirty nasty
<Berenice> Hello
<Berenice> is there anybody that can help me?
<ailo> Berenice: We can't tell yet, but if you ask, we will give it a try :)
<drupin> m not able to run gotour after installing go with procedure on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Go  and go get code.google.com/p/go-tour/gotour this is go env https://gist.github.com/3498708
<Berenice> ok, thank you....
<Berenice> I'd like to set my programs in music production
<ailo> You'd like to install music production programs, and make the system perform well for that?
<Berenice> because I'd like to create my own music with the computer
<Berenice> yes
<Berenice> sort of
<ailo> Berenice: I recommend installing Ubuntu Studio. Everything is all set up
<Berenice> I have it already
<ailo> Ok..
<Berenice> but i don't know how some programs can work together to create music
<ailo> Berenice: Did you learn how to use qjackctl?
<jablo> what would you like to do, berenice?
<Berenice> sorry for my bad english, is har for me to explain
<Berenice> #hard
<Berenice> create music :)
<Berenice> with the computer
<ailo> Berenice: What kind of music?
<jablo> music is many things is what I mean... you want to record what you play, or create strange wonderful sound samples, or ...
<Berenice> but I'm not so good with programs
<ailo> Berenice: Did you learn how to use qjackctl?
<Berenice> no, I don't know what it is
<ailo> qjackctl controls the jack audio system
<Berenice> i'm trying to get some information
<ailo> Needed for many programs
<ailo> Berenice: Please, find qjackctl from the menu, and start it.
<ailo> Berenice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#Starting_Jack
<Berenice> I did it
<ailo> You only need to do two things. 1: choose audio card from "Setup"/"Interface" 2: Click "Start"
<ailo> Just like in the pictures
<Berenice> ok, I will try
<ailo> Berenice: If you only have one audio card, you only need to click "Start"
<ailo> If you have hdmi output, that means you have at least two audio cards
<Berenice> I thought Qjackctl only starts with other programs
<Berenice> as Ardour or something like that
<ailo> Berenice: Qjackctl controls jack
<ailo> You need to start jack in order to use many audio programs
<ailo> Some programs will automatically start jack
<Berenice> because when I try it alone it is arrested
<ailo> Some will not open, if you didn't start jack
<ailo> Berenice: Are you able to start jack with Qjackctl?
<ailo> qjackctl == Qt Jack Control
<Berenice> i'm going to try now
<cbx33> ailo, I was thinking of writing a book on creating music with open source software
<Berenice> i think i'm missing something
<ailo> cbx33: Haven't seen any out there. Guess there's room for one :)
<ailo> Berenice: Did you select the right audio card?
<ailo> Berenice: Did jack start?
<Berenice> yes it starts
<ailo> Berenice: That's very good. Now, open Hydrogen
<Berenice> but I don't know why this time starts...
<cbx33> ailo, I'm not entirely new to writing
<Berenice> there are times it doesn't
<cbx33> http://cbx33.github.com/gitt/
<ailo> Berenice: Sometimes jack does not start with qjackctl?
<Berenice> yes, sometimes not
<ailo> Berenice: Sometimes jack will not stop correctly, when quitting qjackctl. To kill jack, you need to do this in a terminal: killall -9 jackdbus
<ailo> If jackdbus is still running, jack can not start again
<Berenice> ok!
<Berenice> precious, thank you!
<ailo> Berenice: Did you try Hydrogen?
<cbx33> ailo, I started hooking hydrogen up to the salamander linux sampler drumkit - works out pretty good
<Berenice> I start Hydrogen
<ailo> cbx33: Cool book
<cbx33> thanks ailo
<ailo> Berenice: I'm not sure at this point, what have you done before..
<cbx33> if you're ever in the market for some sci-fi, let me know :p
<ailo> Berenice: Hydrogen is very good for making drum beats
<ailo> Berenice: I recommend using qtractor for other things
<cbx33> ailo, you're not an ardour user?
<ailo> Berenice: If you also open Qtractor, you'll see that playing qtractor will also make hydrogen play
<jablo> cbx33: Looks like a cool book, yeh. going to check it out
<cbx33> thanks jablo - it should be available in a few formats
<cbx33> free and open of course :)
<ailo> cbx33: I don't much read fiction. But it happens I need to learn more about git
<jablo> hehe. i'll open it all ight
<cbx33> ailo, well hopefully it'll help you out
<ailo> Berenice: In qjackctl, you can connect Hydrogen to Qtractor, so you can record the audio from Hydrogen to Qtractor
<cbx33> got a nice review from it a while back from someone that said it took their basic understanding a took it much further - so I was pretty pleased if it even helped one person
<Berenice> ailo: before I've been trying a couple of things by chance but I didn't understand exactly how they work together
<cbx33> Berenice, think of JACK as the glue that connects everything together
<Berenice> sory, it's not by chance.. but random
<cbx33> chance!=random?
<cbx33> :)
<jablo> I think gladish starts jack in a strange way, at least even if I move jackd out of /usr/bin gladish still seem able to start jack. Maybe jack is built in to gladish?
<cbx33> jablo, I've started writing my own .sh scripts now to start up more complicated projects
<jablo> Yeh. that may be the best way. It just was so easy fist time "proof of concept" when my band was here.
<cbx33> jablo, yeh
<cbx33> jack_connect is pretty neat
<jablo> gladish, connect, set levels, record, 4 songs, bear, tea, home, listen.
<ailo> jablo: Maybe it's starting jackdbus?
<Berenice> cbx33:ok.. i'm start to connect everything
<jablo> *beer, not bear
<cbx33> Berenice, good....you have two media types....MIDI and audio (which I presume you already know about)
<Berenice> cbx33: I do
<jablo> hehe have another strange thign I want to do... with adour + hydrogen. I would like to let a (badly recorded) bass drum track trigger a hydrogen sampled bass drum... possible?
<cbx33> JACK allows you to connect up the various INs and OUTs of each piece of software
<cbx33> jablo, should be possible
<ailo> Berenice: A tip, look for guides on Youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qReySX7TIxs
<ailo> Berenice: Maybe that's the easiest way for you to learn. No need to know English almost. Just follow the screen
<cbx33> jablo, I don't know a plugin to do it, but it sohuld be possible
<cbx33> an LV2 plugin could do it
<cbx33> ie....trigger audio above a certain point and then fire off a MIDI note
<jablo> What wuold such a plugin be called, ie - some buzz words to seach for?
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> lemme see
<jablo> ('cause I did search but couldn't find anything)
<cbx33> http://linuxaudio.org/mailarchive/lau/2011/3/16/179933
<cbx33> rakarrack may be able to do it hang on lemme see
<ailo> jablo: For someone who knows puredata, you could do that in 10 min
<ailo> Set up a trigger that sends midi data
<Berenice> I understand English, but the problem comes out when I try to explain something that has to do with technology
<Berenice> I'm not so good at it
<ailo> Berenice: You'r English is not so bad, but I just thought maybe it's easier to learn from a video
<Berenice> yes, It's good anyway
<jablo> ailo/cbx33 thanks. you gave me something to think about. Was wondering where  puredata might be useful. I dont' want to program though (hehe), I do that at work.
<Berenice> but thank you for your explanations
<ailo> jablo: Let me try make a patch. Shouldn't take long
<jablo> so I could have puredata "listening" on a track while ardour plays it and then have puredata send a midi event to <something> which then plays the drum sample and sends its output back to ardour?
<jablo> oh - now I see why jack can route everything to everything-.
<ailo> jablo: Exactly. The objects in puredata are really helpful for that. Hardly any code needed
<cbx33> jablo, yes exactly
<pandoras> hey :D
<cbx33> JACK is like routable ether :p
<pandoras> my system works now, i think unetbootin had some troubles while making the stick, with my last attemp, everything has worked fine and now i have my ubuntustudio
<jablo> the recorded bass drum track is heavily clipped; essentially it consists of "pop" followed by "eeek" (as the pedal travels back). Using a 70hz low pass filter removes the "eeek" sounds, leaving the pop.
<pandoras> jack is absolute cool
<pandoras> but now i get some troubles to connect to some dbus socket, that not exist
<pandoras> it only works when i start first a jack-needed aplication, that generates that socket
<cbx33> jablo, rakarrack will do it
<pandoras> thats silly
<pandoras> anyone the same Problem? System is up do date
<cbx33> you may need something like mididings to filter the midi....it seems to try and get a pitch out of it
<Berenice> ailo: can I ask you again to explain me how to end jack? I try to do from terminal killal - 9 jackdbus.... nothing happened
<cbx33> qjackctl Berenice
<cbx33> it has a STOP button
<jablo> OMG rakarrack - komplikated (which is even more complicated than complicated) gui :)
<len-dt> Berenice, two LL killall
<cbx33> no no
<cbx33> jablo, seriously....there is a MIDI panel
<cbx33> top right
<cbx33> turn off all effects
<cbx33> don't hook up the out put
<cbx33> hook up your input and then turn the MIDI bit on
<cbx33> play with the threshold etc
<cbx33> i got it triggering pretty well here
<cbx33> just with a mic
<cbx33> you could easily use qmidiroute to fix the pitch
<jablo> qmidiroute
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> click the button to add a new map
<cbx33> leave the input untouched
<cbx33> in the output set the note to FIXED
<cbx33> and give it a value....you will have to experiment to get the right "value"
<Berenice> cbx33: ok, it's easier than I made it
<jablo> qmidiroute installed.
<jablo> So I hook up the bass drum track to.... rakarrack?
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> then the midi out from rakarrack goes to qmidiroute
<cbx33> then the output of that into ardour
<jablo> ok. trying.
<cbx33> have a go....I have to pop out for a bit, but I'll be back either later on or tomorrow
<cbx33> peace out guys
<jablo> thanks a LOT
<cbx33> np dude
<ailo> jablo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12809728/trigger.pd
<ailo> jablo: Install puredata
<ailo> jablo: Start it with: pd -jack -alsamidi -channels 2
<ailo> And open that patch
<ailo> Then make connections. Audio source to puredata. Midi from puredata to hydrogen
<ailo> Once you can confirm that you are actually getting sound, you might want to adjust puredata latency, etc
<jablo> Thanks ailo, will try that too. Very helpful. Making some notes, then off to bed - will try tomorrow and probably be back on the channel
<ailo> jablo: The patch is also a sort of introduction to puredata
<Berenice> ailo: i'm listening and watchng the video.. very usefull thou
<Berenice> thank for helping me
<Berenice> I'll catch you soon
<Berenice> bye!
<Berenice> thank you guys
<jablo> I've seen more easily readable programming languages
<ailo> Berenice: Good luck
<ailo> jablo: Well, it's not created by a "programmer" in that sense. Vanilla pd is a bit ugly I think
<ailo> I prefer pd-extended
<ailo> It's not in the repo
<ailo> Let me find an auto build
<jablo> couldn't make the rakarrack do anything useful, though. When connecting the output of qmidiroute - would that go to "seq" input on ardour?
<jablo> (i don't know anything about midi)
<ailo> jablo: http://blinky.at.or.at:8888/auto-build/latest/
<ailo> jablo: No
<jablo> no.
<jablo> to hydrogen probably. fogot that step.
<jablo> Yes. At least the "path" looks corect. Ardour -> rakarrack -> qmidiroute -> hydrogen -> ardour. Now I need to find out what buttons andsliders to work where to get some sound out of this. Thanks. Cool. Wonderful. FUN!
<jablo> good night, cya tomorrow
<ailo> jablo: Sweet dreams
<jablo> ty
<cbx33> So got quiet after i left then
<Kaiser92> i need help about some crashes i meet on my ubuntu studio version
<Kaiser92> i work on a 64bit version
<Kaiser92> anyone could help me?
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-13
<phaedral> am trying to install from source the new opus codec, IETF RFC 6716
<phaedral> and don't know if the % in the README means my bash prompt or what I am to type after said prompt :(
<phaedral> hlep\
<BDProductions> hello everyone, I have been away from Ubuntu for a long time.. how is gapless playlists for video coming along?
<BDProductions> Anyone?  I understand MPlayer or MPlayer2 can manage playback of a video playlist without any black frames between video clips.... I do hope this is true, and can be output without any OSD via an additional  video output device.
<BDProductions> This morning I lost an $8000 broadcast video server at work and my station doesn't have that kind of budget until the first of the year.  Right now I am manually switching back and forth between 2 satellite channels we are licensed to rebroadcast portions of... and manually playing a DVD noon movie.
<BDProductions> Hello everyone
<BDProductions> Did anyonet read my problem and what I am looking for?
<keithl> ailo-w: Good morning.
<smartboyhw> Hi keithl
<keithl> smartboyhw: Hi
<keithl> smartboyhw: I'm the one that was having issues with getting RME working  the other day
<keithl> smartboyhw: and compiling FFADO.
<smartboyhw> OK ailo-w can help you:)
<keithl> smartboyhw: You are free to help me too :)
<smartboyhw> Well since I don't know what is RME and FFADO
<keithl> smartboyhw: I was just checking back - did not have time to work on it yesterday.
<smartboyhw> L)
<keithl> Ah - RME is a brand of firewire interface - ffado is the driver(?) for firewire.
<keithl> Trying to get some audio working through it using ubuntustudio, but not having luck so far
<keithl> smartboyhw: Anyway - have a good one. Have to sign off and head to work.
<smartboyhw> :)
<Luciferis> I have no sound at all when playing Audacious. Nothing is muted.
<smartboyhw> Oh did you check pulseaudio
<Luciferis> No, where's that?
<smartboyhw> God...
<smartboyhw> Audio Production
<smartboyhw> Mixers and Sound Control
<Luciferis> I see it's un application or something
<smartboyhw> Yes
<smartboyhw> Go to output devices
<smartboyhw> and check it
<Luciferis> Has matter a fact i had allready been there through sound setting and i've got sound signal; wich fades if mute icon is stroked. but everything seem's fine.
<smartboyhw> OK
<Luciferis> This morning was playing fine in the extern speaker's. unless my laptop speaker's are "broken" but is unlikely
<smartboyhw> Oh!?
<smartboyhw> ailo_: Help:)
<Luciferis> well, could be; allthough now i have no way to test it; i'll try the external speaker's at home, and see after...
<smartboyhw> OK
<Luciferis> cheer's
<smartboyhw> cheers
<cbx33> Hey peeps
<jablo> Hey
<jablo> Good evening and thanks for all the nice help yesterday.
<cbx33> hey jablo did you get anything decent working?
<jablo> WEll
<jablo> no not really.
<jablo> That is to say -
<jablo> I have worked out when/why jack does/does-not support my combined sound cards.
<jablo> Seems that jackd undersatnds it, but jackdbus doesn't
<jablo> With respect to the bass-drum problem, I tried ardour->rakarrack->hydrogen with a partial success:
<jablo> hydrogen would play random dums at random times.
<jablo> :)
<jablo> I actually have puredata installed, tried to start your script in puredata but don't really know what to do with it. A flow chart like thing is displayed.
<jablo> Looking at puredata in qjackctl I don't see where I can get a midi out of puredata and into hydrogen. Also, I think puedata crashes (locks up) as soon as I connect it to jack
<jablo> so - decent is not the word, but progress nonetheless.
<jablo> I'll look more into these things - but right now I've had enough of config files and will take out the guitar / bass instead :)
<jablo> You guys use linux-lowlatency or linux-realtime?
<cbx33> oh...not my script
<cbx33> i use stock actually
<drupin> i got this message
<drupin> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-Studio 12.04.1 _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20120818)/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages
<drupin> while update
<Azelphur> ailo_: having problems with my pulseaudio and jack setup you helped me with the other day, pulseaudio seems to have stopped seeing jack any more. Any ideas? :(
<Azelphur> jack is working fine, just pulseaudio no longer sees it
<Presonus_Probs> Hi roomies :) first time user here, sorry if im in the wrong channel
<Presonus_Probs> Has anyone had any experence with Presonus mixing desks on Ubuntu Studio?
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-14
<drupin> my screen hangs after some activity .. i have a usb install
<drupin> like after 4 hours
<drupin> nothing happens then.. option left is reboot manually from CPU
<Presonus_Probs> what kind of comp have you got?
<drupin> Presonus_Probs: its AMD 32 bit
<drupin> but my linux is on 8 GB flash
<drupin> is there any command so i cand pastebin the system info
<Presonus_Probs> you know dude I only just installed this stuff a few hours ago and im still new as hell to it, but someone told me to use this  sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/lshw.txt
<Presonus_Probs> to make a txtfile you can pastebin, its got a hell of a lot of stuff on there
<Presonus_Probs> might be what you're after, someone experienced please jump in and save this guy if I just told him to sell his cc information :) thanks
<drupin> ok no probs
<drupin> dont worry some may be coming
<drupin> so what are you planning on your new box
<Presonus_Probs> Im trying to use my presonus mixing desk from my lounge :P
<Presonus_Probs> and record audio from my drum room from upstairs over the network
<Presonus_Probs> but we're having probs with my firewire card
<Presonus_Probs> hi guys back, still got firewire problems
<Presonus_Probs> its recognising my desk now though
<holstein> i use a presonus firepod
<holstein> i would start JACK as root to troubleshoot
<holstein> some firewire chipsets are just not very good
<Presonus_Probs> not very sure how to do that :P
<Presonus_Probs> tried this in another channel
<Presonus_Probs> ffado test gives me this - http://pastebin.com/hcSDUm0L
<Presonus_Probs>  but jackd -d firewire gives me this - http://pastebin.com/DAcxHu2D
<Presonus_Probs> is there a command to start jack as root
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: if you feel like you have "broken" something by configuring, you can fire up the live CD
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: i usually run "gksudo qjackctl"
<Presonus_Probs> just been told to do this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nae-team/ppa
<Presonus_Probs> i dont think ive broken anything its a clean install
<Presonus_Probs> just installed it this morning, had #jack and #lad poring over it
<Presonus_Probs> now when I set up jack, to use the firewire Im using the freebob driver, right?
<Presonus_Probs> because im getting this D-BUS: ResetParameterValue('driver:device'):
<Presonus_Probs> Invalid container address 'driver':'device':'(null)' supplied to method 'ResetParameterValue'..
<Presonus_Probs> (org.jackaudio.Error.InvalidArgs)
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: the firewire driver is the new ffado driver... if it fails, you can try the older freebob one
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: i would do what i listed above
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> this will start the JACK gui config as root, which will start JACK as root
<Presonus_Probs> Could not connect to JACK server as client.
<Presonus_Probs> - Overall operation failed.
<Presonus_Probs> - Unable to connect to server.
<Presonus_Probs> Please check the messages window for more info.
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: select the "firewire" driver
<Presonus_Probs> firewire driver selected
<Presonus_Probs> default interface
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: as root?
<Presonus_Probs> as root, copied and pasted into terminal
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport%2Flist&filter0=presonus&filter1=&op2=OR
<holstein> you see the device listed there?
<holstein> i would look at the output of lspci and see what chipset the FW device is
<Presonus_Probs> nah i did check that before I installed
<Presonus_Probs> but FFADO recognised it
<holstein> i have good luck with texas instruments
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: thats just a device id... dont get excited
<Presonus_Probs> damn
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: i would check the chipset of the FW card
<holstein> link it here if you'l like
<holstein> i have a VIA chip that works well too
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~nae-team/+archive/ppa looks as if it might be something someone would learn some information from
<holstein> it wont provide support for your device though
<holstein> i wouldnt waste time with that
<Presonus_Probs> lspci -vv results http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204042/
<Presonus_Probs> tripping over my fingers :)
<Presonus_Probs> firewire is there
<Presonus_Probs> 01:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): LSI Corporation FW322/323 (rev 61) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
<Presonus_Probs> 	Subsystem: Adaptec Device 0033
<Presonus_Probs> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
<Presonus_Probs> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<Presonus_Probs> 	Latency: 64 (3000ns min, 6000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
<Presonus_Probs> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19
<Presonus_Probs> 	Region 0: Memory at dffff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
<Presonus_Probs> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Presonus_Probs> 	Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci
<Presonus_Probs> 	Kernel modules: firewire-ohci
<holstein> i use texas instruments whenever i can
<holstein> i have had the firepod fail on a few chipsets
<holstein> agere hardware
<holstein> is that your problem? im not sure, but searching around, it doesnt look like it
<Presonus_Probs> i think this is adaptec
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: it is adaptec
<Presonus_Probs> ok
<holstein> but, im not familiar with adaptec, so i cant personally say it'll work.... or its the problem
<Presonus_Probs> I just dont really know what the problem is
<holstein> if i had my firepod there, we'd take that as a "known good" device, and test the chipset
<holstein> now, you have several variables to sortout
<Presonus_Probs> i know the card works in windows, no idea with ubuntu though
<holstein> you have a device that you dont know is supported
<holstein> and you have a chipset that you dont know will work
<holstein> if it were me, i would try and search around and find *anyone* with that device
<holstein> ask them to load up an ubuntustudio live CD and see if it works
<holstein> i would try some different live CD's and see if the different kernel/ffado versions make any difference
<holstein> AVlinux... gnuguitarinx
<holstein> whatever you feel like download and burning
<Presonus_Probs> do you have any recommended distros for recording?
<holstein> i would email the ubuntustudio list.. the ffado list, and whatever else
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: i use ubuntustudio
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: you might learn what software will better support your hardware by trying some different live CD's.. thats my idea
<Presonus_Probs> have you ever encountered these sorts of problems with Jack?
<Presonus_Probs> could it be a novice error?
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: its not a problem with JACK
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: if you want to contact presonus and/or adaptec and ask them to support ubuntustudio, everything will "just work"
<holstein> otherwise, this the the issues most folks face
<holstein> we are not allowed to support some devices
<holstein> my firepod works well
<holstein> i say, plan for linux when you are purchasing hardware, as best you can
<Presonus_Probs> damn will have to hunt down a texas instruments chipset
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: maybe.. it could be the presonus you have though
<Presonus_Probs> i heard firepod worked and wanted to go with a desk
<holstein> i would hunt down a supported FW device to borrow and test hte chip
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: it'll be different though...
<holstein> the fact that one presonus works is not constructive or helpful necessarily
<Presonus_Probs> i have a friend who runs a presonus 24 with WINE, but i dont know if you can stream the channels over network that way
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: JACK connects to what it connects to
<holstein> if it shows in JACK, you connect it to whatever you are streaming with, and it works
<holstein> i dont use WINE with mine
<holstein> maybe you can plug that in and test your chipset?
<holstein> channels like #opensourcemusicians can help as well
<Presonus_Probs> im a bit hesitant, presonus drivers are licensed and can only be installed a certain number of times
<Presonus_Probs> thanks for the link, ill drop them a chat too - pounding the net for this solution if it exists
<holstein> i dont purchase hardware or software im afraid of, so i cant give any suggestions there
<Presonus_Probs> someone also suggested arch linux as a fix, but i dont really like linux that much....
<holstein> i would just do the normal troubleshooting path... reduce variables
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: try some live arch distro
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: the kernel and ffado versions are what you are interested in exploring, however you choose to do that
<holstein> JACK is JACK.. so is ffado.. all these tools are the same from distro to distro pretty much
<holstein> you want to try arch, i say, try something live and easy to load.. otherwise, you'll spend (waste) a lot of time just installing arch
<holstein> if arch works, you can either use arch, or learn from that experience what packages are needed to make it work in ubuntu, or whatever distro you want to use
<holstein> what do i think? i think ffado isnt able to support that device right now
<Presonus_Probs> ive been google digging, and it seems my user account doesnt have admin priviledges
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: thats why, as a troubleshooting step, i suggest starting JACK as root
<holstein> this removes that from the list of variables
<Presonus_Probs> ah ok
<Presonus_Probs> cool, just throwing the results around as I find them :)
<holstein> you troubleshoot as root
<holstein> when it starts as root, you know the hardware is capable of working
<holstein> then, you can start as normal user, and troubleshoot permissions errors.. not "is this thing ever going to work" issues
<Presonus_Probs> ok i may have found a workaround
<Presonus_Probs> is there a way to stream jack from a windows machine?
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: stream JACK?
<holstein> jack is available for windows
<holstein> though, i have not tried it
<Presonus_Probs> my presonus and firewire work on my windows machine, but I want to use ardour to record
<Presonus_Probs> can I send all channels through jack to ardour from win7?
<holstein> i would just track in windows, and pull the files over into ardour
<Presonus_Probs> I need one computer in one room and one in the other, and I was hoping to mintor live with Jack
<Presonus_Probs> via ethernet
<holstein> there is net jack
<holstein> i dont know how JACK works in windows, but i used to slave software synths off on a machine running JACK
<Presonus_Probs> well my presonus desk has remote control, so I could use WINE theoretically to control it from my lounge if it was set up on the windows machine in the studio
<holstein> you can use VNC.. or a really long USB cable, or ps2
<Presonus_Probs> for 8 channels? I need to record drums
<holstein> in not sure what you are asking
<holstein> VNC will control a remote computer
<holstein> i wouldnt send 8 channels of audio over a network
<Presonus_Probs> oops sorry I thought you said VLC for streaming audio
<holstein> i would record in windows, and bring the files over
<Presonus_Probs> is there any way to monitor it live? SO I can have the drums playing in the studio and the band playing along with it through the headphones
<holstein> there are lots of ways to monitor
<holstein> before, and after the software
<holstein> i monitor before as much as possible
<Presonus_Probs> cool and thatll work both ways between windows and ubuntu with Jack
<Presonus_Probs> or Net Jack
<holstein> ive never used JACK in windows
<Presonus_Probs> awesome Im gonna give it a shot
<holstein> i wouldnt personally send audio like that over netjack without gigabit lan
<Presonus_Probs> that can be arranged
<holstein> assuming netjack works in windows
<Presonus_Probs> ive got a gigabit switch here
<holstein> and the linux version can talk to the windows one
<holstein> and the network can handle the traffic
<holstein> i mean, im sure, given enough time, you can make it work
<holstein> but, you might just want to track in windows, and plan for using linux next hardware purchase
<holstein> you can pull the files over and mix in ardour
<Presonus_Probs> :D and enough people to spitball with :P I'd never even heard of half of this stuff before this morning
<Presonus_Probs> ubuntu virgin as of about 5 hours ago
<holstein> well, just hold out for native ffado support
<Presonus_Probs> asking as many ubuntu and audio channels as I can
<Presonus_Probs> :) im used to workarounds haha damn you windows
<holstein> i tracked in windows for a long time
<drupin> its fun Presonus_Probs
<Presonus_Probs> :D I like tracking in windows, I just cant find a Jack equivalent where I can send audio between systems
<Presonus_Probs> I really thought ubuntu studio was my answer, it might still be
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: ubuntustudio, ffado, nor JACK are the "problem"
<holstein> the problem is the hardware support
<holstein> you get hardware that is supported, and it'll all "just work"
<Presonus_Probs> Its the inputs that are the problem, if I can get Jack working I can use a couple of M Audio boxes in the lounge, and my presonus desk for the drums and vocal booth in the studio, and record it all to one place / monitor it from one place and record it all locally
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: JACK is working fine..
<Presonus_Probs> sorry I meant with Windows
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: think also about how you would do that in windows
<holstein> connect 3 machines and 3 different interfaces together
<holstein> how would you do that in OSX?
<holstein> linux is not magic
<Presonus_Probs> my presonus software runs fine on my windows box, and tracks fine too, but I need to monitor it from outside
<holstein> netjack might let you connect a few things together like that, but i wouldnt expect it to have great latency with the USB devices in the mix
<Presonus_Probs> no usb
<Presonus_Probs> all firewire
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: maudio ones?
<Presonus_Probs> still i know its abitious
<Presonus_Probs> apparently
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: then, take a supported maudio firewire device and test that chipset
<Presonus_Probs> :) I would but I dont have it here its the bands gear
<holstein> well, enjoy!
<holstein> hope you can get that presonus working
<holstein> its sweet gear i know
<Presonus_Probs> yep! Thanks heaps for all the troubleshooting
<Presonus_Probs> I really appreciate it
<Presonus_Probs> gonna keep this channel up and hopefully post if I get some results
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: anytime!
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: keep #opensourcemusicians up.. this channel is relatively dead
<Presonus_Probs> :P I didn't want to bother them until I had a firm grasp on what it was I was asking hehe
<Presonus_Probs> #lad seemed really interested ive got that channel up too
<holstein> is there ffado support for your device.. all else it a waste.. that and fiding out if the FW chipset is a good one
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: yeah, but you got that PPA suggestion from #lad, right?
<holstein> the nautilus extension one?
<Presonus_Probs> nope
<Presonus_Probs> drupin shot me it here
<holstein> cool... thats a waste of time
<holstein> lol
<Presonus_Probs> :P
<holstein> sorry drupin
<Presonus_Probs> sorry to drop it on ya drup haha
<holstein> it could be for the purpose of collecting information
<Presonus_Probs> :P we're calling in all workarounds here :D
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: im just saying that wont add support.. im sure drupin had a plan and that was part of it
<Presonus_Probs> its a clean install so im not afraid to try new things
<Presonus_Probs> havent done anything yet
<Presonus_Probs> apart from tests
<drupin> pardon ...
<Presonus_Probs> and running jack as root
<holstein> good.. use the live CD too. you can break it
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: just run JACK as root for troubleshooting as well.. not all the time
<drupin> i saw this #linuxmusicians no one there
<drupin> Presonus_Probs: try sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<drupin> after adding the als ppa i told before
<drupin> ALSA
<holstein> but the drivers arent going to come from alsa yet
<drupin> woops
<holstein> unless you are trying to add some alsa firewire support
<holstein> which, is coming AFAIK.. but i dont think its working at all
<holstein> ffado will be providing the support, if there is any
<holstein> otherwise, jumping alsa versions is a good idea drupin
<Presonus_Probs> im gonna try it I scrolled all the way up but I lost your original post drupin
<Presonus_Probs> oh damn its open in my pms
<Presonus_Probs> oops
<drupin> Firewire will only work with special configuration
<drupin> Currently, firewire devices are not supported by alsa, and may only be used with jack using the ffado firewire driver. But, since we are now able to connect Pulseaudio to jack, using the pulseaudio to jack bridge, we can circumvent this problem.
<drupin> stop every thing Presonus_Probs
<drupin> try this
<drupin> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#The_Pulse_Audio_to_Jack_Bridge_-_using_both_at_once
<Presonus_Probs> ok reading and writing slowly
<holstein> but the pulse to JACK bridge is for *after* you have JACK running
<holstein> that would be a decent way to get all the system sounds going though the firewire device.. assuming it can be supported by ffado
<holstein> the ffado version is going to be the key... *if* it can be supported
<Presonus_Probs> so is FFADO the driver for the card or the desk?
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: its what we have for firewire audio drivers
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: the card is supported by the kernel
<holstein> ffado will potentially support the audio device
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: basically, if ffado doesnt support you device, and cant support it, it wont work
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: thats why a definitive email from that ffado list would really save you some time
<holstein> you can fiddle about with arch and add ppa's... but if ffado doesnt support it, it wont work
<Presonus_Probs> I havent figured out how to turn my chat logging on yet ill google the FFADO list again
<holstein> Presonus_Probs: you really only need to remember that one thing.. ffado
<holstein> you should confirm that that chipset will work with one of those other maudio firewire devices, assuming they are well supported
<Presonus_Probs> drafting up an email, sorry for my slow replies haha
<holstein> take your time.. and remember, draft one up to presonus as well, and ask them to support the operating system you are using
<holstein> ok... good luck again... im out...
<Presonus_Probs> :) Hey guys any idea if its possible to share the optical drive on the network?
<Presonus_Probs> to windows 7...
<Presonus_Probs> or do I need to make an iso of the disk and transfer it manually
<Presonus_Probs> -head desk-
<Presonus_Probs> reinstalled the firewire in the windows computer, running. switch back to onboard soundcard on ubuntu box, running. Went to install the proprietary presonus software and I don't have a dvd drive on my windows box because Im out of SATA inputs
<ailo-w> Presonus_Probs: I haven't done much of sharing within networks, but how that works should be the same on all Ubuntu variants, so you might find some answers on other ubuntu channels
<ailo-w> Presonus_Probs: Why not use a usb stick
<ailo-w> ?
<smartboyhw> Er?
<ailo-w> And if you need to run an image, just use one of those CD emulators
<Presonus_Probs> anyone know how to change the screensaver delay?
<Presonus_Probs> Ive googled it and I cant really find it
<ailo_> Presonus_Probs: You mean, how long it takes for it to start?
<ailo_> Should be in one of the system settings
<ailo_> Presonus_Probs: Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Screensaver
<ailo_> The option "Blank After" Decides the idle time value before starting screensaver
<Presonus_Probs> thanks guys :)
<Presonus_Probs> Ive had a rough day with computers :)
<smartboyhw> ;)
<lastwords86> hi
<Berenice> hi, there
<Berenice> i'm back
<Berenice> there is anyone here?
 * holstein is here... and others...
<Berenice> i still have a problem with qjackctl
<Berenice> yesterday it worked without any problem
<Berenice> now it is not
<Berenice> why?
<Berenice> how can i fix this?
<holstein> Berenice: what has changed? did you upgrade? change setttings?
<holstein> !paste | Berenice
<ubottu> Berenice: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> the output of "messages" in the jack panel
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:29 2012: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:29 2012: control device hw:0
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:29 2012: control device hw:0
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:29 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio0 error : Cannot allocate memory[0m
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:29 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Audio device hw:0 cannot be acquired...[0m
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:29 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Cannot initialize driver[0m
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:29 2012: [1m[31mERROR: JackServer::Open() failed with -1[0m
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:29 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to open server[0m
<Berenice> Fri Sep 14 21:54:30 2012: Saving settings to "/home/johana/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<Berenice> 21:54:45.929 Non sono riuscito ad avviare JACK come client. - Operazione fallita. - Impossibile connettersi al server JACK. Controlla la finestra dei messaggi per maggiori informazioni.
<Berenice> Cannot connect to server socket err = File o directory non esistente
<Berenice> Cannot connect to server socket
<Berenice> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<holstein> Berenice: when you get a chance.. review this link
<holstein> !paste | Berenice
<holstein> its not a big deal in here really, but in the busy channels, you dont want to spam with lots of lines pasted in like that
<holstein> Berenice: i would just double check the device
<Berenice> ok, I'm sorry
<holstein> Berenice: sometimes, if you have multiple alsa devices, the hardware id # can change between boots
<Berenice> holstein: ok, what you mean?
<holstein> Audio device hw:0 cannot be acquired
<holstein> could have been hw:0 last boot
<Berenice> sorry but I don't know too much this program
<holstein> if you have multiple devices... sometimes i disable the internal card.. makes life easier
<Berenice> I only have internal card
<holstein> Berenice: OK.. then just double check the device that JACK is using
<holstein> or trying to use in this case
<Berenice> ok, how can I check the device?
<holstein> Berenice: i would go in the GUI.. the jack window.. the panel where you set it up before?
<holstein> under config.. the device settings
<holstein> see that it is using the device you think it shoud be
<holstein> see that it is set to "alsa" driver
<holstein> just look at the settings
<holstein> imagebin them if you want help interpretting them
<Berenice> i have driver ALSA
<Berenice> selected
<Berenice> then real time checked
<Berenice> are these settings correct?
<holstein> Berenice: those few look good
<Berenice> it says: D-BUS: server jack cannot be started
<Berenice> then why?
<holstein> Berenice: not sure.. thats what we are troubleshooting
<holstein> Berenice: i would close everything, and make sure JACK is not running
<holstein> maybe even sudo killall jack in a terminal
<holstein> i would run gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> i would try starting.. reporting errors here... in pastebin if they are verbose
<Berenice> I have try sudo killall jack in the terminal
<Berenice> but it says no process found
<Berenice> what is the pastebin?
<holstein> Berenice: cool... so you know JACK is not running in the background
<holstein> Berenice: at your leisure, check out
<holstein> !paste | Berenice
<ubottu> Berenice: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Berenice> ok, I get it
<Berenice> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205624/
<Berenice> this is what open qjackctl says
<Berenice> as i open it
<holstein> Berenice: as root?
<holstein> in the terminal? gksudo qjackctl ?
<Berenice> i don't understand
<Berenice> do i have to write it on the terminal?
<holstein> Berenice: open a terminal and copypaste, or "write" or type this
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> try starting jack, report errors...
<Berenice> from the terminal?
<holstein> Berenice: yup.. thats what i mean byt "open a terminal".. click on the terminal in the menu, or however you are comfortable starting a terminal session
<holstein> then, input that text.. "gksudo qjackctl" and hit the enter key
<Berenice> ok, done
<holstein> Berenice: report any errors you might have from staring jack as root
<Berenice> holstein: where do I have to report the errors, here or in the terminal?
<holstein> Berenice: you can use the pastebin if the output qualifies
<holstein> Berenice: somewhere where you can share it with me
<Berenice> holstein: a little strange think is happening right now
<Berenice> jack is working
<Berenice> and i don't know why?
<holstein> Berenice: right.. thats what i need to know
<holstein> so you have a permissions error
<holstein> maybe you are running as a different user than you were yesterday.. anyways
<Berenice> no errors, it is running
<holstein> stop JACK.. close jack... in the terminal run...
<Berenice> no, it is the same
<Berenice> i'm the unique user
<Berenice> how should I close jack?
<holstein> Berenice: click the x in the corner
<holstein> Berenice: in the terminal
<holstein> sudo adduser yourusername
<holstein> i'll be bak in a bit...
<Berenice> holstein: ok
<holstein> Berenice: *dont* change a bunch of settings in JACK
<holstein> JACK is fine
<holstein> its a permissions issue with your user
<Berenice> it is?
<holstein> Berenice: yes
<holstein> Berenice: JACK runs fine as root
<holstein> so dont break it.. just fix your user permissions
<holstein> sudo adduser yourusername audio
<holstein> logout and back in
<Berenice> ok
<Berenice> logout from the computer?
<holstein> Berenice: from your user..
<holstein> you can just restart if you dont know what i mean
<Berenice> holstein: the terminal says my user is already in the group "audio"
<holstein> Berenice: then its some other permission error
<Berenice> how can i find out?
<Berenice> holstein: it is strange because  if I start the program qjackctl from the program itself it doesn't run
<Berenice> then I try again to open it from the terminal and it runs correctly
<Berenice> as i close the program and back to it it doesn't not run again from itself
<Berenice> it means should I always open it from the terminal with gksudo qjackctl?
<holstein> Berenice: no.. not as root everytie
<holstein> everytime
<holstein> Berenice: try running "qjackctl" in the terminal and you'll see error output there if it doesnt start
<Berenice> holstein: yes, it shows me errors
<Berenice> holstein: and it is not running... again
<holstein> Berenice: feel free and share those, assuming the jack gui didnt start
<holstein> Berenice: i would look for and apply upgrades
<holstein> you have an ubuntu issue, not a JACK issue
<Berenice> holstein: i think i'm going to solve the problem tomorrow.. i'm bit tired now
<holstein> Berenice: sure.. just dont break JACK in the process.. JACK is fine
<holstein> its something with your user account and permissions
<Berenice> holstein: thank you very much for your patience and kindness
<holstein> Berenice: anytime!
<Berenice> holstein: if i come back here I would like to talk to you again
<Berenice> thank you very much! goodnight
<holstein> Berenice: im logged here all the time, if you can wait around, i'll be in.. not tomorrow much though
<juanc> Buenas tardes
<juanc> Por favor, necesito ayuda para la instalaciòn de lamp en ubuntu studio
<holstein> !es
<ailo> juanc: Do you speak English?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> if you mean, the LAMP stack i would just search the repos
<juanc> voy instalar rivendell en una maquina para una pequeña radio comunitaria, despues que logro instalar lapm no logra sincronisarlo con rivendell para su ejecuciòn
<juanc> ailo: no
<juanc> P I can use google to translate
<ailo> I think google translate is not sharp enough
<juanc> But I can use google to translate
<ailo> juanc: How is #ubuntu-es, did you try that?
<holstein> juanc: try #musix if its an ubuntustudio question
<ailo> juanc: I believe your problem is not related to multimedia
<holstein> yeah... i think a server channel
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack
<juanc> If it is
<juanc> Rivendell is correctly installed
<ailo> juanc: If I understand correctly, Rivendell is internet / web related software. This channel is mostly about music and video
<GridCube> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ailo> juanc: There is a mail list for spanish ubuntu you could try
<GridCube> juanc, segui el manual que acaba de señalar ubottu
<ailo> juanc: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-es
<GridCube> ailo, dont bother, he has not even tried asking on #u-es
<juanc> much graracias
<juanc> thank you very much
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-15
<drupin> I want to install the OS what i should keep the partition sizes on 8GB flash drive
<ailo> drupin: Not sure what you mean..
<ailo> Are you asking about minimum partition size?
<ailo> 8GB will work, but you may quickly run out of space, if you add stuff
<drupin> to install on 8Gb flash
<ailo> 8GB is fine, for default install
<ailo> I have a 8GB USB stick, I use. 1GB is for SWAP, but you may not need it. I did run out of space, but I was installing a lot of things
<ailo> I actually used the LXDE desktop, since the machine I was using was very old
<ailo> But, I guess, there's not that much difference when using XFCE
<drupin> ohhh
<drupin> swap=ram in comp
<ailo> drupin: SWAP is not a must. You can turn swap off, even
<ailo> /etc/sysctl.conf
<ailo> wm.swappiness = 0
<ailo> Probably, no need to set, if there's no swap partition
<drupin> actually my studio freezez
<drupin> i have 1 GB swap
<drupin> i reduced it to 476
<ailo> drupin: You need at least 1 GB RAM, preferably 2GB
<ailo> With LXDE, I can cope with 1GB
<ailo> Firefox uses a lot
<drupin> system ram is 2.5 GB
<drupin> i use chrome
<ailo> chrome, same story
<Unit193> Chrome may need a tad more.
<ailo> drupin: when does your system freeze
<ailo> ?
<ailo> Mine freezes more or less when I install software. Haven't yet checked variables, so I have no idea why this happens. Never happened on any other machine
<drupin> after a lot of loading means chrome with 10 tabs two terminals and and two file explorers
<ailo> drupin: Sounds like you use up the RAM then
<ailo> drupin: Did you check RAM usage?
<drupin> un #ubuntu they told me swap should be equal to the ram
<drupin> no
<ailo> SWAP can be double the RAM, but it doesn't really matter
<ailo> If you have enough RAM, you don't need SWAP
<ailo> However, I actually have never worked with 0 swap
<ailo> Should try it
<ailo> drupin: When you run out of RAM, swap starts to be used a lot. And that makes everything really slow
<drupin> how like 2.5G ram is low
<drupin> some time it was freez even without apps
<ailo> drupin: Well, on modern web browsers, if you use them for a long time, it's not much
<drupin> i was on call with skype
<ailo> drupin: When you say freeze, what exactly do you mean? Slow, or full stop?
<drupin> stop completely..
<ailo> drupin: And you are forced to reboot?
<ailo> drupin: System freeze is not happening because of the partition size, anyway
<drupin> yes i need hit reset on cpu
<ailo> drupin: System freeze can be caused by many things. Faulty RAM, bad graphic drivers, or other bugs
<ailo> It's not because of hard disk space, anyway
<ailo> Not like Windows, in that respext
<drupin> ya graphic driver is default
<drupin> i tried to install the ATI cataylist but it failed to install
<ailo> Well, I don't think Windows freezes completely, either, but LXDE at least does not get slow
<drupin> check pm
<ailo> drupin: I'd rather you continue here :)
<ailo> drupin: Use paste.ubuntu.com
<drupin> can you see if i need to change any thing on the file size structure
<drupin> only the paste
<drupin> ya
<ailo> drupin: Again, I don't think it's because of hard disk space.
<ailo> It's very hard to know why, for me, at least
<drupin> u means the size of flash
<ailo> drupin: Maybe you can find the answer in system logs
<ailo> drupin: I would ask on other channels to find more info, like #ubuntu. It's something not specific to Ubuntu Studio, anyway
<drupin> where
<ailo> There's /var/log&syslog
<ailo> /var/log/syslog*
<drupin> ya they told me to run mem test in recovery
<drupin> will do this now
<ailo> That's to find out if the RAM is faulty or not
<drupin> let me check logs
<drupin> ok
<ailo> drupin: Another way to check RAM is to take one out, and see how things go.
<drupin> is there any way i can remove the swap and merge in main partition
<ailo> Never tried that, but maybe? Again, not our experise
<drupin> right
<drupin> ok
<ailo> drupin: I don't think you need to, unless you really need the space
<ailo> Cause, again, I don't think the hard disk space has anything to do with the system freeze
<drupin> ok
<ailo> System freeze is usually either a grave system bug, faulty RAM, or something bad with the graphic card
<ailo> Not hard disk space
<drupin> ok
<drupin> let me see the log
<ailo> Reading the backscroll, just wanted to clarify that looking at /var/log/syslog was not a way to find out about faulty RAM, while doing a memory test would be
<drupin> some where EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard
<ailo> I think if the system freeze is really critical, there may be no valuable syslog
<drupin> ok
<ailo> drupin: That did sound like a clue, but I wouldn't know
<drupin> right
<drupin> is i safe to post sys log in public
<ailo> I'm not an expert in network security by any means, but I would say as long as you don't post passwords you're pretty safe. There's also ip adress and username, but those are usually a bit harder to keep secret
<ailo> Especially IP adress
<ailo> drupin: I can't decipher most of that anyway, but you only need to post whatever happened just before the crash
<ailo> And there are other logs you can look into as well
<ailo> Like xorg, or whatever. I can't really tell you
<drupin> right
<drupin> check this movie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRsGyueVLvQ&hd=1
<drupin> i want to do some real work on studio
<drupin> if it gets working
<ailo> drupin: Blender?
<drupin> yes
<ailo> Ah, I saw that in the text under it
<ailo> Pretty cool
<drupin> you do any of the stuff
<drupin> go to sintel.org
<ailo> Mostly audio. I've been very interested in 3d, games and such, and I've done a bit of that, but nothing worth mentioning
<ailo> If I know anything, it's music
<drupin> yes the ardour studio
<drupin> try it its amazing
<drupin> so many kool apps to learn and create music
<ailo> Well, I don't acutally use Ardour so much
<ailo> Or any of the sequencers
<ailo> I used to use Cubase a lot, on Windows
<ailo> Recently, I've mostly been using puredata
<ailo> Which is also great for video
<ailo> I use Ardour mostly, out of the sequencer
<ailo> drupin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuuJkE789ag
<ailo> I'm not as crazy as him
<drupin> ok
<sticky1> Hello folks. It may sound stupid, but I'm a total noob when it comes to MIDI in Xubuntu... but how do I get my XMIDI1x1 to work with Xubuntu?
<sticky1> I have some apps in Wine that need dat MIDI
<sticky1> It is 37 minutes later and still no reply...
<len-dt> sticky1, you may have to wait longer than that.
<sticky1> It is fine.
<len-dt> It is Saturday, the people who may know an answer might be in a part of the world where it is night time...
<sticky1> I'm leaving now.
<len-dt> better to leave it open
<len-dt> if someone happens along who does know they may even answer.
<sticky1> Here, where I am, it's exactly 00:03
<len-dt> Just leave the computer running
<sticky1> I'm going to sleep now
<len-dt> Have a great night.
<sticky1> Thank you. Have a good day/night where ever you are
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-16
<drupin> I am not able to load the newly installed OS on a flash drive wit two ext3 partitions one for os and other casper-rw. is there any way i can fix what is broken in the OS ... The message i get is no operating system found... first time it was loaded and grub menu came and it took forever so i came in recovery mode and did the update after that its not reading the OS..
<holstein> drupin: what?
<drupin> No operating system found on boot from flash drive
<holstein> whats on the flash drive? is it a good drive?
<drupin> this is second time i am install the OS in it
<drupin> ext3
<holstein> why ext3?
<drupin> i can see the system files in it
<holstein> how did you do the install? maybe you didnt get it right
<drupin> i partitioned the flash in two
<drupin> one for OS and other with label casper-rw
<holstein> sure, but that requires a custom installer scenario
<holstein> maybe you did that incorretly
<drupin> and then i installed from th installer
<holstein> i would probably just try reinstalling, since that takes so little time, and just go with the defaults
<drupin> to the /
<drupin> i can see all the OS files in it
<drupin> gess it the grub issue
<holstein> drupin: cool.. then restore grub, and reboot and enjoy
<drupin> how can i restore
<holstein> otherwise, you might want to entertain why the grub install could have failed during installation
<holstein> could be a bad stick
<drupin> sudo update-grub /dev/sdc1
<drupin> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<holstein> i would literally not waste anymore time on it since its a fresh install with no data
<holstein> since installs are like 15 minutes now.. or less
<holstein> when i want to restore grub, i reference
<holstein> !grub | drupin
<ubottu> drupin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> the bit about recovering from a live CD
<drupin> it takes ok
<holstein> it takes ok?
<drupin> let me try boot repair
<holstein> drupin: its more envolved than just running sudo update-grub
<holstein> or it was when i recovered grub
<drupin> there is mounting and all
<drupin> i flagged boot in gparted before install
<drupin> may be it screwed the default parameters
<holstein> drupin: i would just let the defaults go by once, and get a booting system
<drupin> the dafault waste the 4 GB
<holstein> drupin: it just might bootup thought, and you can customize after that
<drupin> but what about casper-rw
<holstein> drupin: i wouldnt expect ubuntustudio to fit on 4gb's.. i would start with xubuntu or lubuntu and add what is needed
<holstein> drupin: im not sure what you are doint casper-rw
<drupin> the flash is 8 GB
<drupin> xubuntu lubuntu are they minimalist install?
<holstein> drupin: not really... but i wouldnt expect ubuntustudio to fit in 4gb's
<holstein> i made it fit back in ubuntustudio 9.10, but i stripped a lot out
<drupin> installer told me it needs min 3.7 GB..
<drupin> but then it installed in the 4 GB
<holstein> drupin: i would just install the OS to the stick
<drupin> just one partition
<drupin> no two partition
<holstein> i wouldnt have casper.. or persistence..i would just take a USB stick, plug it inthe sie of the box and install to it
<holstein> drupin: i would go with the defaults.. probably just one big one and a swap and all that
<drupin> swap was freeing my OS before
<holstein> drupin: if i didnt want the swap, id wipe it out, but id get a stick booting... and it would be booting 15 minutes from now
<drupin> so i had removed that
<drupin> ok
<drupin> let me try once
<holstein> and i'd go from there, with a booting persitent USB stick
<holstein> i rarely use swap anyways
<drupin> ok brb i did boot repair
<drupin> let me see if it did magic
<drupin> it thoug told me the space on the drive is less
<Presonus_Probs> Hey roomies :)
<sticky1> Hello. Xubuntu 12.04 here, unable to use XMIDI1x1 USB-MIDI adapter in MIDI program ran under WINE. aconnect fails to run properly even though it is already installed. Any help?
<ailo> sticky1: are you sure all ports are available?
<ailo> How does aconnect fail?
<sticky1> which ones?
<sticky1> let me make a paste for you
<ailo> The alsa midi ports you are attempting to connect to each other
<kroniksenvy> How come ubuntustdio does not support multiple monitors
<holstein> kroniksenvy: ubuntustudio is ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntu and ubuntustudio both support mulitiple monitors
<kroniksenvy> I should correct my self it does not allow me to extend my desktop it just gives me dual desktop on both monitors
<holstein> ubuntustudio is quite a bit like xubuntu, so i would search for how to configure dual monitors in XFCE or xubuntu
<smartboyhw> kroniksenvy, I think it is best to ask in #xubuntu since that this is also a Xubuntu thing;)
<smartboyhw> Hi holstein!
<holstein> i use arandr, which AFAIK, is the main too now in xubuntu
<holstein> kroniksenvy: try arandr and if that doesnt give what you are looking for, let us know
<len-dt> kroniksenvy, you need to use both arandr and the the display setting to make it work from boot to boot
<holstein> len-dt: do we or xubuntu have a doc on that?..  i didnt set it up persistently yet
<len-dt> arandr (or xrandr) to set it up and the display settings to save it
<kroniksenvy> ye i got it working now
<kroniksenvy> arandr
<kroniksenvy> did it
<smartboyhw> :)
<kroniksenvy> now i just need to remove this bottom popup bar
<len-dt> Ya, but when you reboot it will disapear and you will need to reset it.
<kroniksenvy> oke
<holstein> kroniksenvy: panel.. you can remove that panel
<len-dt> if you go into the display settings and make any change... mirror the monitor where the settings window isn;t and then back again it will save the setting for next login
<kroniksenvy> bare with me i just started with linux yesterday i bought a new notebook and ubuntu studio seemed right for my work : )
<smartboyhw> Oh why you need Ubuntu Studio then kroniksenvy if you just started with Linux?
<len-dt> kroniksenvy, the thing to remember is that the displays need to be plugged in and powered before booting or X will reconfigure to single and and resave that.
<kroniksenvy> smartboyhw: i was looking around distribuions basically i wrote top distros and # was ubuntu and underneed were distrost that came from ubuntu
<kroniksenvy> i picked studio because it seemed setup for graphic design
<kroniksenvy> len-dt: thanks will note that
<smartboyhw> kroniksenvy, oh you want graphic design:) That's good:)
<len-dt> kroniksenvy, we would be happy to hear your comments on how Studio works for you and how we could improve it.
<len-dt> ... maybe after you  have tried it a while...
<kroniksenvy> will do
<smartboyhw> :)
<kroniksenvy> So far i'm pretty happy with speed & response, i like the clean UI and configuration was pretty strait forward and i'm even happer now that all 3 screens are runing : )
<smartboyhw> Good:)
<kroniksenvy> but ill give feedback as i use it during few projects
<smartboyhw> kroniksenvy, please do:)
<kroniksenvy> does anyone here work with ruby on rails ?
<smartboyhw> wiickeed, who?
<wiickeed> huh ?
<smartboyhw> Ruby on rails. what IS that?
<ailo> wiickeed: I use it for a redmine install
<ailo> But, seems like more of a web server related Q
<drupin> how can i remove a non working icon from the left top start menu in settings
<drupin> holstein: i did it and finally fresh in the thumb drive
<len-dt> drupin, which one isn't working?
<drupin> i tried to install the java 7 via some non working PPA
<drupin> later found its not supported
<drupin> all files i removed
<drupin> only this two icons are there
<drupin> in settings
<drupin> len-dt:
<holstein> drupin: i would purge whatever you installed from that ppa, and purge the ppa
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<holstein> i would refer to that
<drupin> ya i got from there
<holstein> AFAIK, alacarte will work for editing the menu in XFCE
<drupin> but the putge is done
<drupin> purge*
<drupin> but still the two java icons there
<holstein> drupin: just get rid of one
<drupin> where i find them but?
<holstein> drupin: AFAIK, alacart works to edit the menu
<drupin> install alacart?
<holstein> drupin: i would research what it is.. see if you think it will work for you, and choose if you 'd like to install it
<holstein> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<drupin> ok holstein
<len-dt> drupin, sorry I vanished...
<drupin> its fine len-dt ..
<len-dt> There is probably a *.desktop file floating around.
<drupin> i also took break and was installing something else
<drupin> yes
<len-dt> They normally reside in /usr/share/applications/
<len-dt> If you use thunar or nautilus to look for it, you should be able to see which one it is by the icon.
<len-dt> The name with it will not be the file name. I don't know if you can delete it or not though... I guess if you run nautilus with pkexec or gksudo
<len-dt> alacarte will work fine too. But will only fix the one user, any new user would still have the problem menu item.
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-09
<mrjb> hello, I recently upgraded to ubuntustudio 13.04 but am having trouble finding how to set up the "compose" key.
<mrjb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Ubuntu_with_Gnome_desktop has a manual but the System=>Preferences=>Keyboard menu simply does not exist?
<Unit193> You are using xfce, so menu > settings manager > keyboard
<mrjb> Excellent, I found that, but no mention of the compose key. There's what appears to be a search box but it's disabled.
<mrjb> Note that i am not looking simply to change the keyboard layout. I very much dislike "dead keys" because they always get in the way.
<mrjb> Instead I would like to hit the AltGr or right "windows" key if i need an accented character.
<Unit193> You should be able to add a new one, and hit the key for it to pick up.
<mrjb> I'm not sure you fully understand what I'm on about. When I was running vanilla ubuntu 10.04, I could go to system->settings->keyboard and there was mention of a "compose key".
<mrjb> after I enabled that to be mapped to my right win key, i could hit rightwin key followed by, for example, O c and it would display the copyright symbol (since it looks like an "O" and a "c" at the same position).
<mrjb> But the same menu option doesn't appear to exist at the moment. So how do I enable the compose key for ubustu 13.4?
<Unit193> Ah, terribly sorry.  Yes, I was on a different page, thinking a keyboard key for a email compose button. :P
<mrjb> ah haha no that's actually pretty much self-configuring. I hit the email button on my keyboard, I instantly get a popup which app it should run.
<mrjb> which is none because i have an online mail reader somewhere abroad.
<Unit193> Alright, and did the upgrade leave you on Gnome or take you to Xfce?  In xfce: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=23726 should do it, gnome I don't know as I haven't really used it.
<mrjb> This whole compose key business is extremely practical to me, because although i generally am in an english-speaking environment, i do tend to chat with people in 4 different languages , one of them Portuguese. Which is a pain to type without special characters :)
<mrjb> Brilliant, that solves it.
<mrjb> setxkbmap -option compose:rwin and I'm back in business.
<Unit193> I understand.  Personally, I use Ctrl+Shift+U for unicode input number, but that isn't what you're looking for. :)
<mrjb> (have a play around with it. it's awesome)
<mrjb> yeah, I really can't be bothered memorizing the whole UTF-8 character set ;)
<mrjb> massive thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure, glad I could help.
<mrjb> and it took all of 5 minutes! you have no idea how much time I spent looking for this... let's just say it was considerably longer than that ;)
<Unit193> Also helps to know that you are (most likely) running Xfce now rather than Gnome.
<caodepalha> Hi everyone. is anyone using reaper or any other daw via wine? is it a good alternative?
<mrjb> have played around with reaper via wine - seems halfway convincing sound-wise.
<caodepalha> what do you mean halfway? :) is it reliable to work?
<mrjb> it's long ago for me and i only briefly messed around with it, so i can't really tell
<caodepalha> do you use any daw now?
<mrjb> spent more time messing about with Ardour which seems a lot more useable and stable nowadays than say 4 years back.
<caodepalha> i really like ardour. just miss a few vst plugins
<mrjb> which VST plugins specifically?
<caodepalha> still havent found a way to install more plugins in ardour
<caodepalha> the waves pack
<mrjb> you've got all of ladspa 1&2...
<mrjb> okay help me out here, what does the waves pack do?
<caodepalha> well they have great plugins for mixing for example
<caodepalha> tape simulators etc
<mrjb> hang on (starting up ardour)
<caodepalha> ok
<caodepalha> :)
<caodepalha> i have ardour and harrison mixbus
<mrjb> specifically a tape simulator i can't find at the moment, but for the sake of natural compression, perhaps the tube simulators are a close enough approximation
<mrjb> C* AmpIV seems a pretty decent alternative, for example
<caodepalha> is there a need is there a need to look for more plugins other than the default ardour ones?
<caodepalha> i still didnt figured out how to install new plugins though
<mrjb> for most intents and purposes, there's plenty of them for regular use i'd say, just try them out
<mrjb> some specialistic ones may need separate installing, for instance there's the "autotalent" pitch correction one which is prominently missing from the default plugins
<mrjb> i remember managing get it working a few years back using just the provided instructions
<mrjb> other than that, the few hundred plugins which come with ardour pretty much will fit your every need
<mrjb> (unless you're *heavily* into special sound fx)
<mrjb> oh well, i'm off to bed now
<caodepalha> allright! just wondered if reaper was "usable" under wine. but i'm getting along pretty well with ardour
<mrjb> have a good one
<caodepalha> thank you!
<mrjb> as far as i can tell
<mrjb> reaper is "usable"
<mrjb> but personally i prefer native apps
<caodepalha> allright thank you
<mrjb> whatever works best for you is what you should use :)
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-10
<studio-user339> greets
<cfhowlett> studio-user339, greetings
<studio-user339> I am still installing...
<studio-user339> ...are you an artist, cfhowlett?
<wilee-nilee> mastered 3 instruments among many, never considered myself an artist, lol
<vlt> Hello. I got a problem with the program LPMT (an app developed with openFrameworks). It uses gstreamer for video. On my Ubuntu 12.04 the video does not play. Does anyone here know LPMT and has an idea what might be missing?
<holstein> vlt: where are you getting the app?
<holstein> it could have newer requirements than 12.04 has
<holstein> i dont see a ppa for the project when searching.. i would just manually check and see that the operating system you are using (ubuntu 12.04) is compatilble wth the requirements of the software you are trying to run
<holstein> ultimately that will be answered best by the folks maintaining the software, but you can try #ubuntu for folks who might share the same issue you are having.. or the mailing lists for ubuntu or ubuntustudio
<studio-user140> hey there
<studio-user140> anybody home
<studio-user140> ?
<wilee-nilee> the channel works with you stating the problems
<fabkzo> hi
<fabkzo> can someone tell me how to make the default hteme back?
<fabkzo> I found it great after install , but my daughter has changed all the desktop...
<SonikkuAmerica> fabkzo: What release (12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.04)?
<fabkzo> 13.04
<fabkzo> I'm trying to make it back by changing all the parameters but none seems to be THE good one
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh shoot... I seem to have forgotten... (I'm using Unity) It's the same as Xubuntu, try the #xubuntu channel (sorry I can't be of help right now)
<fabkzo> ok no pb
<fabkzo> well, I've done it
<fabkzo> selected default window manager, then I've choose NOX theme; seems good like that
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-11
<caodepalha> Hi everyone
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, greetings
<caodepalha> I have a question here. I read in a book that it is advisable to remove the pusleaudio package in ubuntustudio. it read that both servers running at the same time jackd & pulseaudio) can cause problems. is this correct?
<caodepalha> does anyone know anything about this?
<XRS1> i havent had any problems
<zequence> caodepalha: Not correct
<zequence> caodepalha: What book was that?
<caodepalha> let me check again
<caodepalha> its a book called crafting digital media
<caodepalha> Crafting digital media, Audacity, Blender,Drupal, GIMP, Scribus and other open source tools
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, read it.  since published, it seems the pulse/jack conflicts have been ironed out.  and if YOU haven't experienced problems, why would you even consider it?
<caodepalha> by Daniel James
<caodepalha> i get a lot of xruns when recording
<zequence> caodepalha: Is it a Ubuntu Studio install?
<caodepalha> in the book it says it is related to the settings in jack and problems with pulse audio
<caodepalha> yes it is ubuntu studio
<zequence> the book is wrong
<caodepalha> ok thank you
<cfhowlett> "a lot"?   anyway, try it and compare.
<zequence> jack settings, yes. but not because of pulseaudio
<caodepalha> do you know what xruns are about?
<zequence> xruns means that jack was not able to process the audio in time
<zequence> theres another word for that: audio dropout
<caodepalha> is that a problem when recording?
<zequence> Yes, because you get click sounds
<caodepalha> sorry i'm still a newbie
<caodepalha> any tips on how to avoid that?
<zequence> caodepalha: do this command: cat ~/.jackdrc
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, FYI, the 12.04 kernel seemed to fix that issue
<zequence> cfhowlett: Which issue is that?
<cfhowlett> zequence, jack/pulse audio conflicts
<zequence> cfhowlett: not related to the kernel
<zequence> there was a bug in pulseaudio, which I fixed
<zequence> had to do with pulseaudio not letting go of the audio device, when jack asked for it
<zequence> jack1 is not able to grab the card at all
<zequence> only jack2
<cfhowlett> zequence, entirely possible/likely that I used the wrong term there ...
<zequence> there was another problem with jack earlier, making it impossible to kill it sometimes
<zequence> that was fixed too
<zequence> neither problem was causing xruns
<zequence> I didn't code the fix, but I pathched both packages, just to be clear
<caodepalha> so should i run the: cat ~/.jackdrc ?
<cfhowlett> zequence, you contributions are MUCH appreciated!
<zequence> caodepalha: Yes. Paste the results here
<cfhowlett> zequence, here's mine.  What's it all mean?   /usr/bin/jackd -p 128 -R -P 60 -T -d alsa -n 2 -r 48000 -p 1024 -d hw:0,0
<zequence> "-p" stands for frames per period. It is quite low, so should give you ok latency, and hopefully no xruns
<zequence> To see what the rest means, do: jackd -d alsa --help
<vlt> holstein: I got the source from their website because I wanted to compile it on Debian. But I failed. So I downloaded their binary for Ubuntu and after hours of installing dependencies ... it kind of works.
<zequence> Actually, some options are not alsa specific, so to see them, do: jackd --help
<vlt> Except for freezing X for several minutes and OOMs .-/
<caodepalha> ok these are the results: /usr/bin/jackd -p128 -dalsa -r192000 -p128 -n2 -Xseq -D -Chw:0 -Phw:0
<caodepalha> do i need to start jack before running the command?
<zequence> caodepalha: What you did was print out the contents of the file .jackdrc in your home folder
<zequence> caodepalha: If you would start jack manually using a terminal, you could use a command like that. But, you don't need to
<zequence> caodepalha: That command is how you have set up qjackctl
<caodepalha> ok...
<caodepalha> is it correct?
<zequence> caodepalha: The reason why you are getting xruns is because you have a very low latency setting
<caodepalha> ah ok. what can i change on jack setting then?
<zequence> caodepalha: -p128 means 128 frames/period. Together with 192000 samplerate, that gives jack a very small amount of time to finish its processes
<zequence> caodepalha: Use qjackct, and raise the frames/period, or use a lower samplerate. Do you need 192kHz=
<zequence> ?
<caodepalha> ok let me check!
<zequence> caodepalha: Do you monitor yourself through the software? What do you use for recording? Ardour?
<zequence> If you have a mixer for monitoring, you don't need low latency - unless of course you are playing a soft synth, or using some FX, like a virtual amp while recording
<caodepalha> I use ardour
<zequence> caodepalha: What sort of stuff do you record? Is it all line in, and no live FX from your computer?
<caodepalha> I use ardour. I connect the electir guitar directly to the laptop input. my midi is connected directly to the laptop as well. when i record vocals i connect a condenser mic through a mixer and then onto the laptop
<zequence> caodepalha: midi, as in midi cable, or the audio output from a keyboard?
<caodepalha> i use electric guitars, acoustic guitars, a condenser mic and a shure sm58, a small beringer mixer and oxygen8
<zequence> midi is not audio. It's a data control format. you can use it to control synthesizers
<caodepalha> i connect oxygen8 via usb
<caodepalha> yes
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, yeesh.  that's kind of asking a lot.  you got a super duper system or something?  I used an interface when I recorded for my laptop.
<zequence> ok, so do you use soft synthesizers? That would be the live FX I'm talking about
<caodepalha> yes eventually i use amsynth and phasex
<zequence> caodepalha: While you are not using any live processing, i.e. a soft synth, you can raise latency while recording
<zequence> caodepalha: Raise frames/period to at least 1024
<zequence> you can even use 2048
<zequence> And use your mixer for monitoring for the external audio sources, as your guitars and vocals
<zequence> When you record soft synths, you need to find out an optimal latency level. You might not need 192kHz. 48kHz is quite enough.
<zequence> And while recording, don't mess with the computer. Just click record, and then use your keyboard
<caodepalha> iḿ getting started on linux. i'm a total newbie.in the first experiences i made with ardour i dropped a few loops on it, then went to record some electric guitars
<caodepalha> latter added some synths
<caodepalha> and more guitars
<zequence> caodepalha: What kind of audio card do you have?
<caodepalha> you're saying i should raise the frames or use a lower sample rate right?
<caodepalha> this is a laptop i got from a friend
<caodepalha> how can i know about the soundcard? lol
<zequence> caodepalha: Both would be good, actually
<zequence> caodepalha: Oh, so it's the builtin audio device?
<zequence> cat /proc/asound/cards
<caodepalha> yes... for now it is. i'm planning on getting an external soundcard
<zequence> ..for seing the audio devices
<caodepalha>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<caodepalha>                       HDA Intel at 0x92400000 irq 43
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, see presonus 1box/audiobox.  works with linux out of the box.
<caodepalha> here it is
<zequence> caodepalha: 128 frames/period might work if you use 48kHz samplerate. If that doesn't work, try 256 frames/period with 48kHz samplerate
<caodepalha> ok!
<zequence> caodepalha: If you still have a lot of xruns, come back
<caodepalha> I cannot thank you enough! Its a bit of a learning curve to get around linux but i'm loving it. people are very helpfull. this is great! thanks alot
<zequence> caodepalha: Have fun
<caodepalha> this is what i've made with ardour so far: https://soundcloud.com/caodepalha/fairground-voodoo-mix-cheap
<zequence> caodepalha: Nice stuff
<zequence> caodepalha: There is actually one thing that could cause xruns, and that is the pulseaudio to jack module. It's a package called pulseaudio-module-jack. You can disable the module, either by uninstalling that package, and restarting pulseaudio (pulseaudio -k), or by disabling dbus support for jack in qjackctl -> Misc
<zequence> The module acts as any other jack client
<zequence> but, it can use a lot CPU power. If you don't need to listen to youtube while recording, you can just uninstall that package
<caodepalha> i dont need to listen to youtube while recording
<caodepalha> can it be unistalled in the software center?
<caodepalha> uninstalled*
<zequence> caodepalha: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> caodepalha: or use synaptic. You can install synaptic from the software center
<zequence> just remember to restart pulseaudio. Also, quit jack before you do. To restart pulseaudio, kill it: pulseaudio -k
<caodepalha> jack is not started right now. can i perform those commands anyway?
<caodepalha> ok i've just done those commands
<mo> 0913
<Guest6012> 0913
<nimbiotics> After allowing some updates earlier today my soundcard started making funny noises as the volume level indicator showed up time after time. After rebooting, I am getting no more audio from my card, even though everythinh 'seems' normal. any ideas? TIA!
<XRS1> Application Launcher -> Terminal Emulator -> alsamixer
<XRS1> make sure its not muted, turned down and that the correct card is being used
<nimbiotics> XRS1, Master level is at 57, but Headephone , does not show a value (zeroed?) How do I raise the volume lvel in alsamixer?
<XRS1> use the tab key and the arrow keys to navigate
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-12
<studio-user836> quick question while I am reinstalling Ubuntu Studio, any reason it won't boot after installing on a hardware raid supported by the motherboard?  Any tricks I should try?  I installed it and it wouldn't boot, just sat there blinking a cursor at me
<studio-user836> it was studio 13.04.
<studio-user836> noone?
<studio-user718> ok
<Sakrecoer> hey guys! i installed my nvidia drivers manually, because i don't know how to make that "aditional drivers" window aware of my graphic card... any idea how to enable that please? latest upgardes messed up my blender. i'm running 13.04 ubuntustudio :) )
<Sakrecoer> i found something interesting in synaptic of course :)
<Sakrecoer> let see what happens
<Sakrecoer> i guess i have to uninstall the old one first...
<cub> Sakrecoer, I don't have nvidia myself but I suppose it's similar approach as for ATI/AMD and in that case it's recommended to uninstall the special drivers first
<cub> I actually had more trouble with the ATI/AMD drivers and in the end reverted to the default ones provided in the distribution.
<cub> but the nvidia folks here will probably know more.
<Sakrecoer> thanks cub :) i did so. now installing the drivers via synaptic :) i will repport back as soon as i know :)
<Sakrecoer> (...as i know... if it fix my problem  hehe)
<cub> :)
<cub> Sakrecoer, telenor.se so Swedish I assume?
<Sakrecoer> yes
<Sakrecoer> :)
<cub> the Swedish user base is constantly moving upwards. :P
<Sakrecoer> #polypassporised, but in sweden, yes :D you too?
<Sakrecoer> good!
<cub> yup, in Stockholm
<Sakrecoer> i guess, once you've tried ubuntustudio, how can you not do propagande ? :)
<cub> hehe
<Sakrecoer> haha! ok... brainlagg here... you are in stockholm, not the stockholm user base moving upwards :D
<Sakrecoer> me too! in sthlm!
<cub> so both!
<Sakrecoer> Y(^^,)Yay!!!
<Sakrecoer> haha
<cub> what's you primary use? Audio/video/other?
<cub> If you don't mind me being curious
<Sakrecoer> well... it has always been a bit slippery between all of them...
<Sakrecoer> i used to do alot of audio on it.
<Sakrecoer> but now i got hardware for that.
<cub> nice, any links to some of your stuff?
<Sakrecoer> but i have always been fibblin with pictures.. and lately blender kicked in real hard :D
<Sakrecoer> sure!
<Sakrecoer> http://sakrecoer.com/music
<cub> aha, never used Blender myself. Ardour and Kdenlive for me, but lately just browsing and office stuff. No time for creative things
<Sakrecoer> yeah... i got a sparetime raise :)
<cub> Is that a Korg D12 I spot on the background image?
<Sakrecoer> have a cheap lifestyle, so i cut down to 30% workload :)
<cub> wow, that would be awesome. I'd be happy with 80% workload. :P
<Sakrecoer> oh... hmm.. weird :D thats the old music page...
<Sakrecoer> the korg must be the kp3 on that picture...
<cfhowlett> Sakrecoer, CC licensed on that music?
<Sakrecoer> this is the fancy pancy link :D http://sakrecoer.com/jukebox/
<cub> aha, I have a D12 stashed away somewhere at home
<Sakrecoer> yes of course! :)
<Sakrecoer> cc license all the way! :)
<cfhowlett> Sakrecoer, I'll check it out.
<Sakrecoer> NC-BY-Sa
<Sakrecoer> cool!!
<Sakrecoer> feel free to feed me back guys! :)
<cub> absolutely
<Sakrecoer> here is some werido graphics
<Sakrecoer> http://sakrecoer.com/7up/begin/begin01.html
<Sakrecoer> werido= weirdo ...
<Sakrecoer> its flash thou... old version...
<Sakrecoer> had to reboot.
<Sakrecoer> hey cub
<Sakrecoer> mind sharing some of your stuff? :)
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ that is what i refer to Sakrecoer ...the automatic thing has moved, and might be moving
<cub> Sakrecoer, www.sjolund.se , all bedroom recordings. :P
 * holstein 's "stuff" :) http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<Sakrecoer> thanks holstein! my sollution was fairly easy ;) : i uninstalled the driver with $~ nvidia-uninstall then i used synaptic to install the recommended drivers. :)
<holstein> Sakrecoer: thats the preferred method
<cub> holstein, nice! how did you record it?
<Sakrecoer> nice stuff guys!!
<Sakrecoer> holstein and cub
<holstein> for "open", i wrote and tracked at the same time, basically. i had a few ideas, but i pretty much sat down for a few hours and fleshed the ideas out while recording them
<Sakrecoer> i'm downloading your lbum holstein
<Sakrecoer> i was expecting to have to give my email away, but i didn't have to
<cub> holstein, I meant more specific like how did you mic it, pre-amps, DAW etc?
<holstein> for "living", i did it the same way, but i didnt do any editing.. for "open", i did a little editing.. if i improvised for 12 minutes, i would grab and splice the bits i liked, or whatever
<Sakrecoer> good  method holstein
<Sakrecoer> i proceed the same way with synthesizers...
<Sakrecoer> with time and practice there is less and less splicing :)
<holstein> i used a rode nt1000 into a presonus eureka preamp, into a presonus firepod for tracking
<Sakrecoer> lately i do with the computer in sound is JAMin and WAV=>mp3 :)
<Sakrecoer> rode nt1000 is that the mic holstein ?
<holstein> i was in a garage with some temporary treatments hanging around (for "open"). for "living", i had a studio space with different rooms back then, and i was just out in the big room that i had treated a little
<holstein> Sakrecoer: correct.. a large diaphagm condenser
<Sakrecoer> sounds very good
<holstein> i tried to mix both minimally in ardour.. used minimal processing on the way out of ardour... just a little reverb from irlv2 and JAMin
<holstein> Sakrecoer: thanks
<cub> so it's the "real" room sounding? No reverb added afterwards?
<cub> ah..
<holstein> http://rhythminmind.net/STN/?page_id=667
<holstein> cub: TBH, i forget.. but if i did ust verb, it would have been ^^
<holstein> i think, in my studio space for "living", i just used the room.. but in the garage where i did "open", i didnt like the space and killed it out and added in post
<cub> cool. gotta catch my train home. see ya!
<Sakrecoer> holstein, i am fairly impressed thanks for the record! have a good evening!
<wip> i have a bug with gladish and puredata : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1455235/gladishbug.webm
<wip> only 1 show up (sorry for people that are in kxstudio / opensourcemusicians) trying to fix this bug before the WE jam...
<holstein> wip: if you are using kxstudio, you will report bugs to falk
<wip> holstein, kxstudio made modification to ladish / gladish?
<holstein> wip: you'll need to aks falk that.. but he has a lot of custom packages which could be causing whatever issue you are having
<holstein> wip: you can try the ubuntustudio live CD and see if the issue is there.. if not, then you will be doubly assured where to report the potential bug you see
<wip> ok for info : ladish have this bug since 3 years, you cannot add same application - horrible
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-13
<wb4bbc> Hi Everybody
<JohannesG> hello
<cfhowlett> JohannesG, greetings
<JohannesG> I was wondering, is there no bluetooth settings dialog? When I right click on the (rather unfittingly colored) bluetooth icon in the menu bar and select bluetooth settings I get thrown into what seems to be the ubuntu settings panel, with only a couple of settings but no bluetooth
<JohannesG> also, I am a sound designer and I just switched from mac to Linux full time (built my own computer only for linux). I've been distrohopping for the past few days trying to find something to my liking and well, so far. Ubuntu Studio blew my mind.
<JohannesG> for those here that have contributed to ubuntu studio in one way or another, great job!
<cfhowlett> JohannesG, ask about bluetooth in #ubuntu
<studio-user332> ciao
<JohannesG> cfhowlett, well it works fine in regular Ubuntu 13.04 as far as i know. but in ubuntu studio there's no settings (although the indicator appears)
<JohannesG> which is why I came here rather than #ubuntu, but I can give #ubuntu a try though
<cfhowlett> JohannesG, might want to try #xubuntu as that's the foundation for UbuntuStudio
<JohannesG> cfhowlett, very good point, thanks
<lovetruth> hello :)
<lovetruth> can I get, under ubuntustudio (under xfce or xfwm, or whatever), the mouse coordinates on mouse clicks (even the user clicks on a video or inside some application) - and pass them to some bash file?...
<cfhowlett> lovetruth, yes, but don't ask me how.  ask in #ubuntu as the channel is quite active compared to this one.
<lovetruth> just did :)
<lovetruth> asked me about my end-goal and answered them this
<lovetruth> I actually want to have 25 IP cameras on 3x3 screens. And, if the end-user clicks on some specific IP camera's screen from the 3x3 screens, to full screen that camera. If the end-user clicks again on it, to get back to the mosaic 3x3 that it was before... :)
<lovetruth> and they didn't answer me... (yet :) ... )
<OvenWerks> lovetruth: https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/unstable/photo-wall.c.html.en does that look something like you want to do? It is images not live video, but the same programming things would work. Really, it depends on the tools you want to use. All of the toolkits (QT, GTK, even tk) have the needed calls to get it done. Dealing wit 25 video streams may be more difficult, but using one program to do it may help share resources
<wachin> Hi to all. I need a help. I install how UbuntuStudio 12.04.3 from this weak (I Format my Laptop Dell Inspiron 1750), but OpenLP from PPA openlp.org for Ubuntu http://launchpad.net/~openlp-core/+archive/release not working
<wachin> I dont understand
<wachin> OpenLP in UbuntuStudio 12.04.2 and 13.04 worked well with DockbarX and all fine always, but with version 12.04.3 UbuntuStudio not work
<wachin> I put in a Terminal openlp but only appear the splash icon, but not run
<wachin> http://pastebin.com/chqBqNmR
<OvenWerks> wachin: Cool, I had not seen that one. Have you looked at lycue? (not suggesting you change, just wondering if you had seen it and what you thought of it compairison wise)
<wachin> the result for openlp -l debug is
<wachin> http://pastebin.com/i09d2Bb4
<holstein> wachin: have you tried *not* using the ppa?
<holstein> pretty much, if the ppa isnt working, it will be up to the ppa maintainers to maintain it
<OvenWerks> I don't know python well enough to figgure
<OvenWerks> that out
<OvenWerks> It would be interesting to know what happens with a 12.04.2 that just upgrades. That install 12.04.2, install openlp before doing the updates, make sure it runs, then do the updates and see if it still does.
<wachin> wait I go to update OpenLP
<wachin> I go to update the whole Operative System
<holstein> wachin: if the ppa is not working, it wont work.. i personally suggest not letting a 3rd party, unsupported ppa dictate your operating system selection.. especially for something as trivial as a dock
<holstein> !info wbar
<ubottu> wbar (source: wbar): light and fast launch bar. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.4-1 (raring), package size 56 kB, installed size 210 kB
<holstein> try finding something in the default repos that fits your needs
<OvenWerks> wachin: You might try just installing openLP from 12.10 into your 12.04.3 and see if the changes there fix it.
<wachin> I'm going to takea long time, I am is what I am doing, I upgraded to version 2.0.2.1 of OpenLP from ppa: openlp-core/release, which is at: https://launchpad.net/~OpenLP-core/+archive/release, now I'll update the entire operating system, because since I installed UbuntuStudio 12.04.3 I never updating. If it does not work, I will about says OvenWerks "You Might try just installing into your OpenLP from 12.10 12.04.3 and see if the changes there fix it"
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> ^^ ppas are not supported.. you'll need to get support from the maintainers
<wachin> gracias holstein, y OvenWerks for your time
<holstein> they are handy, and should work and usually do, at least for a while
<wachin> ups: Thanks  holstein, y OvenWerks for your time (I am Spanish parlant, from Ecuador)
<wachin> hello again, thanks for the patience. I upgraded OpenLP to the latest version 2.0.2, and I updated all UbuntuStudio OS 12.04.3, but does not open OpenLP, here sent a snapshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/OpenLP/OpenLP%202.0.2%20no%20funciona%20en%20UbuntuStudio%2012.04.3.png
<wachin> I made the: openlp -l debug and result is: http://pastebin.com/ivLNJRTp
<holstein> wachin: where are you getting openlp?
<wachin> from openlp.org
<wachin> Now I go to download from Ubuntu 12.10
<holstein> wachin: i would just ask the maintainers how you are suppoed to use it with the ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> supposed*, expected
<holstein> wachin: what are you trying to do that requires openLP?
<wachin> I use the OpenLP in the Church this Sunday
<holstein> wachin: for what? what task? what software?
<holstein> !info openlp
<ubottu> openlp (source: openlp): Church lyrics projection application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (raring), package size 3089 kB, installed size 12444 kB
<holstein> wachin: i read, openLP is backported to 12.04
<holstein> wachin: you should try the version in the repos
<holstein> http://openlp.org/en/blog/2012/05/23/openlp-officially-part-ubuntu-1210
<holstein> "We have also been able to get OpenLP "backported" into Ubuntu 12.04! "
<wachin> See
<wachin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/OpenLP/20130913%20Respuestas%20en%20el%20Xchat%20openlp.png
<holstein> wachin: if you are not using the repo version, try it.. otherwise, you will get support from where you got the package, officially
<wachin> (I ask help in the FreeNode #openlp)
<wachin> I go to search the backported version
<holstein> wachin: sure.. or email the team, or try the official version in the repos
<wachin> I go to try
<wachin> thanks
<wachin> Thanks to all for the time. Find the solution in the FreeNode #openlp, they said that LibreOffice 4.1 PPA are the problem
<wachin> I remove this LibreOffice and working fine OpenLP
<wachin> They said that python-uno from this PPA are the problem
<wachin> Thanks, see you later
<gfallbackjcbv> hi guys im trying to hook up my keyboard to yoshimi reading around it says i gotta start a2jmidid but where is that
<gfallbackjcbv> it works find with zyn but i heard yohsimi has less lag
<OvenWerks> a2jmidid can be started in different ways.
<OvenWerks> I normally add it to qjackctl in the setup dialog on the second tab there are places you can add a script to run after jack starts
<OvenWerks> just add  a2jmidid -e &
<OvenWerks> You can also run that from a terminal
<OvenWerks> but jack must be running first. When you stop jack then a2j will stop on it's own
<gfallbackjcbv> sorry i was gon ovenwerks
<gfallbackjcbv> i still dont see yoshismi in alsa tab
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-14
<admin_keylar> Hello
<admin_keylar> I'm having a video driver issue
<admin_keylar> On the live CD
<admin_keylar> ...
<admin_keylar> The screen is garbled
<admin_keylar> I have an NVIDIA card
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-15
<MaynardWaters> jazzyeagle?
<gfallbackjcbv> whats the best 99 dollar keyboard for linux
<Cbass2401> I has question.
<Cbass2401> Are Ubuntu Studio versions commonly released at about the same time Ubuntu versions are released?
<XRS1> yes
<holstein> Cbass2401: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. just customized.. same sources and default repositories.. same schedule
<Cbass2401> Oh, awesome
<Cbass2401> Thing is I use Ubuntu, and have recently thought about giving Ubuntu Studio a try, so I dunno if I should isntall 13.04 or wait until 13.10
<holstein> Cbass2401: try either live.. or just add what you want to use to main ubuntu
<holstein> Cbass2401: you can just fire up an ubuntustudio live cd and check it out, or install the software you want to use from our packages into ubuntu right now, since the sources are the same
<Cbass2401> Yeah, I think I'll do that...
<Cbass2401> By the way, how well does Ubuntu Studio work with not-so-powerful PC's?
<holstein> Cbass2401: nothing in the lines of software makes your machine any more than it is
<holstein> Cbass2401: xfce is one of the lighter-on-resources desktops
<holstein> Cbass2401: try if live and see
<holstein> i would say, if ubuntustudio or xubuntu one run on the machine confortably, you wont want to do any production work on that machine anyway
<XRS1> better to run Ubuntu Studio than Ubuntu on a low spec PC
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> might be better to run something else entirely, like lubuntu, and not expect to do audio/video production, or run the unity desktop on a low spec machine
<XRS1> well i run a lot of low spec equipment and ubuntu studio is perfect (unless it has less than 16GB of HDD space, in that case use xubuntu)
<Cbass2401> Interesting... And how about RAM?
<holstein> sure. all im saying is, audio/video production, in general, on lowspec hardware is not ideal
<XRS1> ubuntu studio idles @ 384 MB (200 MB if less than 768 RAM)
<holstein> if the machine wont run XFCE comfortably, you likely wont want to run ardour or a large video editor on it anyway
<Cbass2401> I'm mainly worried about my RAM, everything else is ok on my PC
<Cbass2401> I have 1.6 GB
<holstein> Cbass2401: if you have more ram, put it in.. if you dont, use the software
<holstein> Cbass2401: 1.6 should be plenty.. try it live
<Cbass2401> Ok, I will
<Cbass2401> One more question: Can Ubuntu Studio be installed via USB?
<XRS1> yeah
<Cbass2401> Awesome
<Cbass2401> I can also use proprietary formats such as .mp3, right?
<holstein> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> Cbass2401: ^
<XRS1> Ubuntu Studio. Best Linux Ever.
<Cbass2401> Thanks, one last question
<Cbass2401> Does it work well when using it for any other purpose appart from multimedia production?
<Cbass2401> Let's say, if I have it installed as my main OS, can I use it for things such as creating office documents, simple gaming, etc?
<XRS1> yes
<Cbass2401> excellent, then
<Cbass2401> Well, thanks for your help, guys
<XRS1> its ubuntu but geared for creative design
<Cbass2401> Ok, gonna download it right now
<Cbass2401> thanks again, bye
<XRS1> enjoy
<gfallbackjcbv> i been reading up that 64bit ubntu 12.04 has problems with jack and pulse any work around ?
<gfallbackjcbv> my pc chrased 20 times in 1 hour from this while trying to make music
<gfallbackjcbv> anyone know if my midi knobs will work in zyn or any other linux app
<gfallbackjcbv> anyone on
<drelete> anyone know why kdenlive crashes on ubuntu studio (segmentation fault)?
<drelete> i'm using the latest version
<drelete> 0.9.6
<vlt> Hello. my alsa device I want to playback with mplayer is called "default:CARD=K6" by `aplay -L`. I tried "-ao alsa:device=default:CARD=K6" but I get "Could not parse arguments at the position indicated below:" (points to the capital "C"). I changed ":" to "=" but still the device isn't found. Any idea?
<vlt> Or how can I make it my alsa default device?
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-08
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<ubuntu-studio> may i turn all of you for help
<ubuntu-studio> is anyone here?
<hadi> Hi guys. I want to record my desktop's sound (stereo channel) is this possible with ubuntu studio?
<cfhowlett> hadi, of course.
<hadi> cfhowlett: What tools do i need to successfully do that? (i'm downloading ubuntu studio right now)
<cfhowlett> hadi, are you running ubuntu right now?
<hadi> cfhowlett:  yeah but it's not ubuntu studio. it's the ubuntu itself
<cfhowlett> hadi, install audacity, route system sounds to source and record.
<hadi> cfhowlett:  routing system sounds to source is done in audacity?
<cfhowlett> hadhi or not:  http://www.funwithelectronics.com/?id=95
<hadi> cfhowlett:  oh interesting let me take a look
<cfhowlett> hadi, also, as you already have ubuntu, you do NOT need to install ubuntustudio.  sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop will add everything you're missing.
<hadi> cfhowlett:  great! thanks for that!
<loudMouth> Looking for help with the TerminalEminulator permissiom
<loudMouth> Is this the place for my question? Or should I go somewhere else? Very new to X-chat, very new!
<loudMouth> I've installed UStudio 64 v14.04.1 on 3 desktops and one laptop and all went well, except on my desktop. The Terminal Emulator opens on all except mine with a normal dialog box and a blinking GREEN cursor. On mine it opens with a TOOLBOX dialog which is just a dialog without a main menu. It has a white blinking cursor. I cannot cut/paste on that machine. How do I fix this and make it normal GREEN cursor?
<dn4> What is the
<dn4> default password for ubuntustudio Thar
<dn4> Tahr
<dn4> Beta 1
<dn4> How do I find out what version of ubuntustudio I am currently running
<dn4> Ubuntu STudio 14.04 LTS amd64
<dn4> what and how do I do to go to su
<dn4> in livsession
<dn4> what is the default password for live session
<Unit193> There is no password for the live session by default.
<dn4> hmm in terminal it won't let me do su
<dn4> weird
<dn4> thanks
<tornado> is there any way to convert advd movie to blueray in ubuntu studio
<tornado> noone to reply here
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-09
<waykool99> have an Xfce GUI question, is anybody up?
<johanjongstra> Does anyone knowing how to set up a remote desktop between two local network ubuntu studio 14.04.1 machines?
<mlpug> johanjongstra, I have never done it in ubuntustudio but I am quite sure one could install vnc (server+viewer) and then use one machine from the other one if that is what you want
<mlpug> i have used that setup successfully in ubuntu
<unkn-error> hello
<unkn-error> is there a gui tool
<unkn-error> for merging .mp3 in one
<johanjongstra> so I have to install  vnc server on the machine i want to access? And on the other machine could use remmina  ?
<unkn-error> and normalize the audio?
<mlpug> johanjongstra, yes. I dont know remmina but if thats vnc client/viewer then you can use that in the other machine
<johanjongstra> okay, in the latest ubuntu version it was really easy to set up because there was an option the let others control your desktop
<johanjongstra> in ubuntu studio that is missing...
<johanjongstra> Thank you very much.. i guess i go into terminal and install RDP, VNC or XRDP... i am just reading about that
<mlpug> i guess that installing vnc4server suffices in the server and then you point that remmina to that server
<holstein> johanjongstra: any guides for main ubuntu will work.. ubuntustudio is ubuntu
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Vinagre https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients
<johanjongstra> okay, many thanks for all this... i am quiet a newbie... but I am learning fast... i go and give it a try!
<holstein> johanjongstra: remmina works fine here with vinagre or whatever server i use.. i like remmina
<holstein> unkn-error: there are many such tools. the "Easiest" GUI one is likely going to be audacity for you
<johanjongstra> you guys are angels... it did work right out of the box... happy man here..
<hlblyhipy> Hello,was hoping someone could walk me through a problem im having.Im trying to get ardour and a lexicon omega working
<hlblyhipy> im trying to record four tracks simultaneously in ardour.Im new here and to computer recording so if this isnt the right forum i apologize in advance
<studio-user067> Does anybody know how to fix a start from a grub command window to a GUI? Thanks!
<studio-user067> Also I was installing the unbuntu studio 13.x on a toshiba P875 and somehow is only installing the ubuntu 13.x only, now i am trying to install it besides the other one...
<studio-user067> 2 versions in the same hd
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-10
<holstein> wow.. too bad.. i actually have the lexicon omega
<bajin-lee> hello,i want to know the difference of 32bit and 64bit
<bajin-lee> my pc is not very well
<bajin-lee> anyone?
<orvil> hell
<orvil> hello
<omtimes> my keys sicks s
<waykool99> ubuntu studio v14.04.x LTS 64 bit, i want to somehow use Gnome 3 for certain things. Can it be done? Dare i install Gnome 3 from Synaptic Package Manager or gnome.org?
<waykool99> or am i risking screwing up Xfce GUI?
<Unit193> You can use Gnome3 rather than Xfce, sure.  And yeah, best to install it from the package manager.
<waykool99> as an experiment, about 1 month ago. did cold install ubuntu Desktop v10.04.x LTS amd64. through Synaptic i installed every Studio gui thing that 'would' install. looked exactly like the old ubuntu studio.
<waykool99> not sure it had the secret bells and whistles magic of ubuntu studio but it felt great to have my old fav OS.
<Unit193> Well, would make more sense to just install Ubuntu then instalal ubuntustudio-audio (or whatever you needed) and likely the kernel.
<waykool99> run 2 PC's. both have HD's partitioned 1/2 Each, ubuntu studio v10.04.4 LTS (invalid) 32 bit -and- 14.04.x LTS amd64.
<waykool99> there is a major difference in speed when doing audio production between the 2.  took me 4 years to realize why -- the GUI resources difference are huge.
<Unit193> Mmm, a bit.
<waykool99> However: i must give the Studio team a lot of credit.  14.04 crashes have dropped drastically. they fixed the old System Monitor so it remembers your settings. i live on Sys Monitor, running ALL the time. Reason? always pushing my computers to the limits. windows would've crashed, but Ubuntu handles things better.
<waykool99> they set Swappiness to 10 now. no longer have to change /etc/sysctl.conf file. yeah!
<waykool99> next project: make .iso Image of good installation, burn to DVD-R -and/or- external drive for backups.
<waykool99> under /home/userme folder, there's a highly suspicious folder called just numbers, like 10 numbers. even as 'root', can't open folder, can't Delete it. but i keep renaming it.
<waykool99> anybody know about that folder?
<waykool99> ClamAV doesn't show anything wrong with it. hmm
<waykool99> if you can't look into a folder, even as root in Linux, red flags to up.
<waykool99> *red flags go up
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-11
<studio-user068> buonasera a tti
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-12
<burny>                                                                                                                            
<innocent95> Is there a software for music remixing with a virtual piano for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> innocent95, probably but I don't know the exact tool.  easy answer: ask #opensourcemusicians            slightly more complicated: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio                        which will grab the rather sizable metapackage.
<innocent95> cfhowlett, How much does it weigh?
<cfhowlett> innocent95, apt-cache show ubuntustudio-audio
<innocent95> cfhowlett, What's the unit of sizing, in show?
<innocent95> 2066 ?
<cfhowlett> innocent95, I don't now how to pull that info
<innocent95> mm
<innocent95> that's kind of confusing
<innocent95> :D
<innocent95> nvm
<innocent95> thank you anyhow, i'll download them separately
<innocent95> Hey guys, where can i find a virtual piano, with advanced options ?
<DarknessTheKidd> Hey, I have a question. I have been using Ubuntu Studio since I found it. I was trying to find a very productive based Ubuntu based OS, I tried Xubuntu, I found  it not what I was looking for. I tried normal Ubuntu, it was way to slow for me. I found Ubuntu Studio, I loved the entire thing. I now need a laptop for school, I was going to buy a Chromebook and put Ubuntu Studio on it. I was wondering what the install requirements w
<DarknessTheKidd> Anyone that can help? Or at least give me a link to the install requirements? I couldn't find one.
<Unit193> Site says: "The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu Studio is 512 MB of memory. It is highly recommended that you have 2GB, or more, as some applications use up a lot of RAM."
<darknessthekidd> Does anyone have a link to the install requirements for Ubuntu Studio? Please?
<Unit193> I presume you didn't see what I said?  https://ubuntustudio.org/download/ has ram requirements, and otherwise it'd be close to http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/ except likely higher.
<darknessthekidd> No, sorry. I signed out of the web chat and went to the XChat application. Thanks, I didn't even think to look at the download page. xD
<Unit193> Heh, figured you didn't since you quit two seconds after I said it. :D
<darknessthekidd> Yeah, thanks for the help.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<darknessthekidd> I am still a bit new to Linux, I am learning fast though.
<darknessthekidd> Because I think I said the thing about using a Chromebook. I wasn't sure the 16GB SDD would have been enough. I don't think it will be completely enough for the applications I will be installing though.
<darknessthekidd> Thanks a lot though.
<Unit193> I think there were tricks to get it on the chromebook, but it wasn't the same as a normal installation, or am I thinking something else?
<darknessthekidd> I think it would work fine. I would just have to find out how. I heard you can even use a PS3 game console to install Ubuntu on so yeah.
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-13
<justgreg> Hey all, thoughts on getting the pulseaudio connection in qjackctl to show up reliably?
<justgreg> It shows up sometimes, but not always.
<vag> hi
<SirRiffsAlot> Hey guys, trying to install 14.04.1 here, having some trouble working out the partitions manually as I've never done this before. Should my swap be 16gb since I have 16gb RAM? Should it be ext3 or ext4? How many partitions will I need in total to set this up right?
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-14
<hlblyhipy> hey newbie here,have a problem i hope someone can help me with,regarding ardour and a lexicon omega
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, post the details.   if someone knows they'll jump in .  also   #opensourcemusicians
<hlblyhipy> trying to record all four channels in the omega but ardour only shows capture one and two.
<hlblyhipy> i have ardour set to manual input,but i still only see capture one and twp
<hlblyhipy> and ardour will only record from channel 3 and four from the omega
<BlueBaron> Uhh hello guys. I have some problems installing Ubuntu Studio, can someone assist me?
<cfhowlett> BlueBaron, details ..
<BlueBaron> Oh, I thought no one was here. Well, I tried multiple times to install the OS.
<BlueBaron> I'm currently running Windows XP. After I put on the CD or the DVD to be more precise, and I chose the install option.
<cfhowlett> BlueBaron, ---- ---- ... USEFUL details ...
<BlueBaron> Then the booting thing appears, like the os is booting up but after some time kernel panic appears.
<BlueBaron> Kernel panit - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BlueBaron> let me upload the rror on pastebin
<BlueBaron> [ 1085.527918 ] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<BlueBaron> [ 1085.528160 ] Pid: 1, comm: run-init Not tainted 3.2.0-37-lowlatency-pae #37-Ubuntu
<BlueBaron> Plus my Caps Lock and Scroll Lock buttons keep flashing on and off on my keyboard.
<cfhowlett> BlueBaron, is this from 32 bit ubuntustudio?
<BlueBaron> yes, its 32bit
<BlueBaron> One extra detail - It used to work. Could the DVD be damaged?
<cfhowlett> BlueBaron, ... you DID md5sum verification on the .iso and DVD, yes?
<cfhowlett> BlueBaron, DVD could indeed be damaged
<cfhowlett> BlueBaron, also: 14.04.1 DVD right?
<BlueBaron> no its an older ubuntu studio version
<BlueBaron> and, i dont think i did.
<BlueBaron> it may be the dvd after all,
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-07
<Snap4x> Hy, kann jemand deutsch hier? :D
<Snap4x> can anyone help me? i had update to 15.xx from 14.xx now is the display max. 1024x786, but i need 1680x1050.
<Snap4x> i doesn't found anyway :( about the terminal or about the nvidia x-server
<holstein> Snap4x: what did you update from?
<holstein> 14.10? to 15.04?
<Snap4x> ja
<holstein> what i would do is simply check the driver i am using, and try the proprietary driver
<holstein> re-install it, if necessary
<Snap4x> which?
<Snap4x> btw how?
<holstein> Snap4x: the one that fits your needs.. likely the nvidia one
<Snap4x> :D
<holstein> Snap4x: i use a package manager to do so
<holstein> Snap4x: there is a GUI for checking which proprietary drivers are in use
<sakrecoer_Z> avconv is great, it's just so poorly documented compared to ffmpeg....
<sakrecoer_Z> oh... i was scrolled way up sorry..
<sakrecoer_Z> i'm going crazy with ssh-add and gnome-keyring thing...
<sakrecoer_Z> i made some temporary keys to learn, but now i can't find how to get rid of them.... gnome keyring loads them, but i don't know where from..
<sakrecoer_Z> ssh-add just wont remove them..
<sakrecoer_Z> i find dozens od threads in launchpad, as old as 2010...
<sakrecoer_Z> but non of the "sollution" is clearly explained, they all link to threads that have a sollution in post with a link to another threads post links..
<sakrecoer_Z> and so forth...
<holstein> sakrecoer_Z: anything like that, can be taken care of with the normal ubuntu documentation
<sakrecoer_Z> thanks holstein, what and where is "normal" ubuntu doc? :)
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20865/is-it-possible-to-remove-a-particular-host-key-from-sshs-known-hosts-file
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<holstein> im just saying, there is no "ubuntustudio ssh key"  situation.. since, ubuntustudio is ubuntu
<sakrecoer_Z> ah... ok.. yeah sorry
<sakrecoer_Z> well that ask page i have read already, its not my case...
<sakrecoer_Z> i'm trying to remove the old keypair from my computer...
<sakrecoer_Z> local computer
<holstein> sure. you locate the key you want to remove, and you can remove it
<sakrecoer_Z> moved the file
<holstein> i usualy just do it manually
<sakrecoer_Z> sorry... how
<sakrecoer_Z> ssh-add -d
<holstein> sakrecoer_Z: i literally used a text editor..
<sakrecoer_Z> but then when i do ssh-add -l it is still there..
<holstein> but, im sure there are other more elegant ways..
<sakrecoer_Z> you don't understand my situation...
<sakrecoer_Z> let me find a link that explains it..
<sakrecoer_Z> :)
<holstein> sakrecoer_Z: cool.. feel free and elaborate for a volutneer here
<holstein> sakrecoer_Z: or, you can also use #ubuntu since its not related to ubuntustudio specifically
<holstein> or, maybe the server channel.
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> though, i think it can be slow as well..
<sakrecoer_Z> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=472477
<ubottu> Debian bug 472477 in gnome-keyring "ssh-add -D does not remove SSH key from gnome-keyring-daemon memory" [Important,Open]
<sakrecoer_Z> and then this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/505278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505278 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "ssh-add -D deleting all identities does not work. Also, why are all identities auto-added?" [Low,Confirmed]
<sakrecoer_Z> some people seem to find a sollution in that thread, i'm.... well barely hairless :D
<sakrecoer_Z> i'll try in #ubuntu :) sorry i didn't understand you first holstein, ty for assisting me
<holstein> For those that are winding up at this bug report from searches looking to resolve the problem - regardless of platform, here's a quick "fix":
<holstein> * Move the keys out of ~/.ssh * gnome-keyring-daemon -r -d
<holstein> It's certainly not an actual fix, but will at least resolve the immediate annoyance.
<holstein> sakrecoer_Z: otherwise, i dont personally use gnome-keyring, so, i cant give you any first hand advice.. i konw, i have used ssh keys, and added and removed them, and had no issues
<sakrecoer_Z> well.... i never used it either... i have no idea how my keys eneded up tehre...
<holstein> the keys are not likely there.. but, referenced there
<holstein> you can look and see..
<sakrecoer_Z> i moved the keys out of ~/.ssh
<sakrecoer_Z> gnome-keyring-daemon -r -d gave me no result.
<holstein> ah.. #26 is relevant. its not a bug, its a feature
<sakrecoer_Z> rebooted... still nothing..
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/1271591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1271591 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Trusty) "upstart job race prevents gnome-keyring from being ssh agent" [High,Fix released]
<sakrecoer_Z> i don't get it... the keys are fare away from my system, but ssh-add -l claims to still have a copy..
<holstein> sakrecoer_Z: are you up to date with updates?
<holstein> what operating system are you using?
<sakrecoer_Z> yes i think i'm up to date...
<sakrecoer_Z> ubuntustudio 14.04.3
<holstein> in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will tell you
<sakrecoer_Z> holstein: yeah... but.... i want to be on LTS...
<sakrecoer_Z> maybe its not a good idea...
<sakrecoer_Z> to be on LTS...
<holstein> sakrecoer_Z: sure.. *stay* on the LTS, running, in the terminal, the command i gave, after researching it, and discovering that it *does* not upgrade you from the LTS
<sakrecoer_Z> now i'm confused...
<holstein> you remain on the LTS, but, you can *know* that you are up to date with upgrades
<sakrecoer_Z> hehe
<holstein> sakrecoer_Z: please, open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which *does* *not* upgrade you from the LTS version you are running
<sakrecoer_Z> ok
<sakrecoer_Z> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<holstein> right. so, no upgrades will "fix" that
<holstein> and, i havent personaly had that issue
<holstein> so, maybe, since, you are not wantinng to use that gnome-keyring, you can simply stop using it
<holstein> not sure..
<holstein> i would try upstream at #xubuntu or #ubuntu since we really dont deal with the plumbing on that, AFAIK
<holstein> could be, a fix that didnt get specifically applied to ubuntustudio and i wouldnt know
<sakrecoer_Z> ok. :) thank you for your precious time anyway holstein
<sakrecoer> hehe... bad timing i guess... #ubuntu is flooded with support requests. hehe
<holstein> i would look in the config, and see if i can blow it out
<holstein> i would look into not using the keyring, since, you seem to not want it
<holstein> might mess up other things, though..
<sakrecoer> i don't even know why it is in use haha
<holstein> i would elaborate about what is not working from that "fix" in the post
<sakrecoer> i don't remember ever putting my keys there, i sure did add it to ssh-add
<holstein> gnome-keyring-daemon -r -d
<holstein> could be, its *not* the gnome keyring doing it..
<sakrecoer> well.... ssh-add tells me it is using the key ~/.ssh/id_rsa but there is no sych file on my system ATM
<sakrecoer> and as for the "fix" in the post,,,, i can't even identify it, even less how it works...
<holstein> whats the issue?
<holstein> you added a key? and now you want to remove it? and its a "test key"?
<holstein> i mean, if you just started learning about keys, maybe just leave it there.. and deal with it later.. try doing tests from VM, or, live iso's..
<sakrecoer> there is a ghost key in my system... a key that is supposed to be gone, is not gone...
<holstein> sakrecoer: its not a "ghost key", though, is it? i mean, you put it there, correct?
<holstein> you are just trying to remove a key that you made, as a test, correct?
<sakrecoer> yes
<sakrecoer> well.... i tryed to remove it because it didn't work
<sakrecoer> first time it did... after i add it with ssh-add
<sakrecoer> but eversince, when i would try to invoke it, there would be a winodw poping up asking for the passphrase, but then i would have to use passwrod anywya..
<holstein> if its an ssh key with a passphrase, thats the way its supposed to work
<sakrecoer> yeah.. but... once you have given the passphrase to your key, the server to which you just uploaded the public key should NOT ask you for a passphrase...
<sakrecoer> and the server would ask me for passphrase..
<sakrecoer> not the one of my key so to speak
<holstein> sakrecoer: sounds normal.. if you have not "unlocked" the keyring
<holstein> i have had that, in the past, when joining wifi networks..
<sakrecoer> no.... thats not whats ahppening..
<sakrecoer> i HAVE unlocked the keyring,... but it wouldn't do anything.
<sakrecoer> thats why i wanted to remove the keys... they didn't work like they should...
<sakrecoer> the problem is, i cant remove them
<sakrecoer> i can still unlock the keyring
<sakrecoer> but the keys are useless even tho they are in my servers ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<sakrecoer> and i tried on 3 different servers...
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i say, stop trying like that, so randomly
<holstein> since, its obiously more on the client end..
<holstein> i say, setup a scenario in VM, or, on a few local machines.. so you control the variables, and can work with the setup, and learn what you are missing
<sakrecoer> thank you holstein ... i'm sure it s a good idea. i just don't really know how to apply it. But don't worry i will eventualy find out...
<sakrecoer> ok... something is wrong with my client. i can't reproduce the problem.
<sakrecoer> ... reproduce it on another client
<holstein> well, that sounds like a data point, to me
<sakrecoer> ssh-add has no identity until i add it. i was thinking that it was gigolo that messed up soemting for me, but it wont mess up anything on this one..
<sakrecoer> when i remove identity it's gone liek it should
<sakrecoer> even if i use a gigolo bookmark...
<sakrecoer> so, something is broke in the other one.
<holstein> yeah. gigolo shouldnt affect.. agreed
<sakrecoer> it's like the broken client started useing a diffrerent keymanager... the prompt gigolo presnts me is different on the broke client.
<holstein> well, is anything "broken"?
<sakrecoer> except from that, no...
<holstein> whats the difference in the machines?
<sakrecoer> i mean... not as far as i can see.
<sakrecoer> when i boot the broken, there is already an Identity attached to ssh-add
<holstein> i think, i would just reset the keyring config, and, if all is well, not worry with it
<sakrecoer> but how do i reset the keyring config? i can't find it
<sakrecoer> in my startup-task gnome key-ring is not activated, but the deamion is there on ps aux
<holstein> do you have a .local/share/keyrings ?
<sakrecoer> yes!!!
<sakrecoer> haha
<holstein> i wouldnt just delete things.. either
<holstein> i would just rename, or move.. and test..
<sakrecoer> let me try that on the broken client.... and i'll brb... :)
<sakrecoer> hm... there are no default file on the broken client..
<sakrecoer> moved the ~/.local/shared/keyring/ but the id is still in ssh-add ---
<sakrecoer> where is it stored (i did reboot)
<sakrecoer> on both clients both with latest upgrades, i have to different dialogs when the GUI asks med to unlock my key
<sakrecoer> one is entitled "pinentry" and ask me t unlock key with fingerprint "bl:ab:la:bla" in ~/.ssh/id_rsa (which is not present)
<sakrecoer> the other is entitled "unlock private key" and says apllication want s acces to private key "foo@domain"
<sakrecoer> gah... sorry holstein never mind, i thinking out loud. I really appreciate the little directions you could give me anyhow
<sakrecoer> oh... but i remember ticking that box: "automaticaly unlock this key whenever i'm logged in"
<sakrecoer> on the broken client...
<holstein> right.. so, you can reset those settings, ideally
<holstein> its probably just a simple config that you have agreed to somewhere along the way, that is doing something not expected
<holstein> but, is it really breaking anything?
<holstein> i mean, if its a test server, i say, just dont use it, anymore.. and, its not a security issue
<holstein> its not like, its allowing access back into your machine from somewhere, and you are tyring to block it
<holstein> then, as you get more familiar with the tools, i bet, you can knock it out, no problem
<sakrecoer> the problem is not the server. the prbolem is that these keys are stuck in my main machine...
<holstein> right
<holstein> but, the keys to what, friend?
<holstein> a test server? that really doenst break anything for you?
<holstein> something you can easily just ignore for a bit?
<sakrecoer> i mean sure, i cane remove the oublic key from my servers "authorized_keys".... but i'm still stuck with this identity on this box...
<holstein> sure..and, is that a problem?
<sakrecoer> well... if i have to use keys at all, i wish i would know where they are stored, so that i can replace them if i have to...
<holstein> sakrecoer: sure, but, do you really need to learn all that right now?
<sakrecoer> i don't know, it's kindof step 3 in the "set up dev environement"...
<holstein> sakrecoer: where?
<sakrecoer> here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/SetupDeveloperEnvironment
<holstein> and that is the step that is "broken" for you?
<sakrecoer> ye..
<holstein> creating that key still doesnt break anything, if an older one is around..
<holstein> those are quite different than the ssh keys we have been talking about
<sakrecoer> ok.. make it a point 4. i'm not strugling with gpg keys
<holstein> but, whats the point?
<holstein> ssh keys are just for you to have access to a server, if you need
<holstein> you dont *have* to have that to help with development
<holstein> if you need one, you can generate one. if you have one that you are trying to remove, and cant, its not posing a security threat
<holstein> i realize, i deally, you want to understant the system.. and all i can say is, its always been as it is on the other machine for me. or, i just dont use the keyring tools like that
<sakrecoer> it's fine holstein, i'm not expecting you nor anyonw to be able to solve everything... but, maybe there should be another wiki page for n00b-devs like me...
<holstein> sure.. start what you like
<holstein> but, its just not needed.. the ssh key  doesnt do any development
<holstein> andm, if you are just learning, its not going to hurt anything to just give yourself some time, to see what has happened
<holstein> ssh keys are handy if you are using them to connect to a server.. is that what you are doing?
<sakrecoer> yes i watned to connect to a server using those test keys. it works on one machine on the other, not.. but sure, who cares? just a bunch of useless keys. it would still have been nice to find out where they get stored on my system...
<holstein> well, are they useless?
<holstein> what i did was, i setup environments locally, and created keys, and tested.. in an environment where i have complete control of the network
<holstein> otherwise, what about development are you not able to do?
<sakrecoer> well, for the sake of anyother person than me, at the moment,, absolutely useless...
<sakrecoer> holstein: otherwise, what i am not able to understand about devlopement is where to start.
<holstein> sakrecoer: what are you trying to develop?
<sakrecoer> worldpeace? no ... ok...first i go eat something, then i will try to find an answer to that question........
<sakrecoer> much better... :)
<sakrecoer> im not sure what i want to develop holstein, because i'm not sure what i can devlop. I'm trying to catch up with you guys and its super hard.
<holstein> im not a developer, like that
<holstein> i dont plan to be
<holstein> but, you can do that, for sure.. but, as you know, you dont need ssh keys to develop.. thats just to connect
<holstein> i suppose, all im saying is, if you want to develop something, lets talk about that, and not get too sidetracked here about ssh key management
<sakrecoer> you are so wise holstein. and a kickass supporter.
<holstein> im not sure what has happened on one of your machines, but, im sure, its something that, if you give yourself time, you'll be able to sort it out. and you are not breaking anyting, or causing a problem with security,or preventing any development
<holstein> sakrecoer: well, thanks.. i hope i can point you in the right direction..
<sakrecoer> you see, that is the thing about this new dev dimesnio for me, i can't seem to find where things are going
<sakrecoer> to get someone to point me to a direction, i need to know where to go
<holstein> sure.. but, keep in mind, one thing nice about linux is, noting is hiding from you
<sakrecoer> hehe.. when you know whre eot find them :)
<holstein> well, ubuntu is not a distro that is really about that, necssarily.. its not a distro that says "come, and kick the tires.. customize and enjoy the open-ness"..
<holstein> it *is* open.. but, it also has a lot of sane-defaults that are arguably forced on the user
<holstein> but, those are what makes things "just work" too..
<sakrecoer> yes. and they do just work in the box actualy. At least for me, most of the time. Especialy when it comes to its purpose. But the "software" to recruit freshmen like me, is pretty shitty :D
<holstein> the software?
 * sakrecoer missunderstands itself left
<holstein> *all* of linux is completely open.. if *anyone* wants to release any software for linux, they can
<holstein> if they dont, we cant make them..
<sakrecoer> yes, i mean, the infrastucture is super chaotic to even grasp.
<holstein> is it?
<sakrecoer> maybe i'm just not good at it... its frankly speaking a possible parameter. But yes.
<holstein> you are not good at grasping the infrastructure? its a lot to take on
<sakrecoer> exaclty. there is so much to take on....
<holstein> what are you coming from? likely nothing on the scale of what we are talking about.. its a lot to think about.. developing for the entire OS.. all open.. etc
 * sakrecoer is lost in translations :D
<sakrecoer> bottom line is like you wrote: 'lets not get sidetracked by SSH keys'
<sakrecoer> thanks for precious time holstein see you!
<holstein> sakrecoer: cheers..
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-09
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a reason why we're *still* using xscreensaver?
<cfhowlett> ditto for xchat
<SonikkuAmerica> ?!
<cfhowlett> I imagine because they're still in the upstream xubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> xscreensaver isn't
<SonikkuAmerica> They've been using light-locker since 14.10
<cfhowlett> It was in 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks for the correction
<SonikkuAmerica> Can we get that in the feature requests someplace?
<SonikkuAmerica> (at least the light-locker one anyway)
<cfhowlett> probably have to direct it towards xubuntu team
<SonikkuAmerica> Heh
<SonikkuAmerica> How much is the Xubuntu team involved? Right down to the minute details, and we add our music stuff to it?
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, well, xubuntu is the base for ubuntustudio.  I believe the US team takes the xubuntu release and turns the elves lose to make US
<SonikkuAmerica> (If that's the case, why are we not using Whisker Menu? lol)
<cfhowlett> It's clearly an imperfect process.  Here's an even more face-to-keyboard fact ...
<SonikkuAmerica> uh-oh...
<cfhowlett> wubi is unsupported and is KNOWN and CONFIRMED to break ubuntu after 13.10 so WHY THE )()(*)(*&B is wubi still included in ubuntu .iso!?   /rant-ended
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohhhhh boy
<paranoia68> hi anayone can help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | paranoia68
<ubottu> paranoia68: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paranoia68> i have no sound problems in ardour on linux mint 17.2 mate 64bit. I want to connect my keyboard but get no sound and the meter is going up! You know master sound indication, so there is input in ardour but nothing comes out of my speakers?
<cfhowlett> !mint | paranoia68
<ubottu> paranoia68: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-10
<pikurasa> Getting a little better at making videos with Ubuntu Studio and Pitivi: https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/pikurasa/m/why-i-think-musicblocks-is-cool/
<pikurasa> Thanks for all the help, folks!
<pikurasa> Gotta' go, but just wanted to throw that out there!
<ge_> join
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-11
<maddx> I'm an experienced Ubuntu user, currently on 14.04. If I use Ubuntu studio (in a virtualmachine), does 15.04 provide anything that 14.04 does not?
<maddx> I'm currently using a PPA version of Xserver, and some newer versions of almost everything.
<maddx> Using h264enc ... it want's MP4Box ... and that is broken in 14.04
<maddx> Rather than compile on my box, I started to do so in a docker container, but then thought about this project.
<maddx> Any chance any of that is set up in UbuntuStudio?
<maddx> I'm running Cinelerra (-C
<maddx> cv version...
<maddx> I packaged it up in a "subuser" wrapper (http://subuser.org/) and it runs well (if anyone her wants to take that for a spin).
<maddx> But, I need to pass a video over to several novices using both Win & Mac... and the tool chain is starting to get too long.
<maddx> So... 14.04 or 15.04? anyone?
<thesushiman> Hi there is I am a newbie to both linux and specificly studio.  Can anyone here have a chat with me about IDJC and shoutcast streaming?
<thesushiman> hi room
<thesushiman> Hi Room
<thesushiman> hello unit
<ramforth> Hello friends! How are you all today?
<ramforth> Anyone got a good tip on how to get started with a good setup for recording guitar with ubuntustudio? I am having a wee bit trouble with latency.
<thesushiman> good morning room
<thesushiman> Has anyone used IDJC with Google Voice as its VOIP input?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> thats such an interesting question.. using an internet DJ console app with *any* voip input, really
<holstein> but, if that user comes back, i would just use the included pulse-jack bridge to input/output GV to jack, and route that to IDJC
<SonikkuAmerica> Proud to be an Ubuntu Studio user again! :)
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: cheers..
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I'm back :)
<SonikkuAmerica> If I had time to screw around with the seed a bit I'd build a homebrew Ubuntu Studio ISO with MATE
<RiverX> hi
<sunstar> hi
<RiverX> am i still connected?
<holstein> RiverX: ?
<RiverX> yes
<RiverX> i closed my laptop
<holstein> you disconnected.. and reconnected..
<RiverX> hm
<RiverX> any timidity users here?
<holstein> i have used it..  whats the question?
<holstein> you may find users of it in #opensourcemusicians
<RiverX> im using timidity on a (headless) raspberry, I need a way to set midi CC 102&103 as 'bank select' buttons. by default timidity uses cc0, but my keyboard (novation launchkey 25) doesn't have any physical 'CC 0'
<holstein> well, i would set it up non-headless, and configure it til i see what wil control it
<holstein> probably something you can autostart that can translate
<RiverX> its not headless now
<holstein> no need to do that R and D headless, though
<RiverX> it has a keyboard and screen now
<RiverX> it boots into timidity, though and i dont need the screen and (char) keyboard
<holstein> well, you ideally wont need them
<holstein> but, you should be able to, now, sort out making that connection.. and, then, you can set that to autostart as well
<holstein> or, add it to the jack startup script..
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-12
<lydesign> Hello
<holstein> lydesign: o/
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-13
<thebeav> Does Ubuntu Studio 15.04 not include VeSTige support in LMMS? Just did a fresh install and the VeSTige icon is missing.
<thebeav> (64 bit)
<cfhowlett> thebeav, you mean VST plugins?  yes they're supported
<sinewav> 64-bit Vestige is broken.
<sinewav> Only 32-bit works.
<thebeav> cfhowlett: How can I use them then if VeSTige isn't there?
<thebeav> sinewav: Does that mean I need to install a 32 bit version of LMMS?
<cfhowlett> thebeav, I've not used lmms enough to advise.  suggest you consult #opensourcemusicians
<thebeav> cfhowlett: Thank you.
<sinewav> Yes, Vestige only works in 32-bit LMMS, though I have heard that some people can use the 64-bit Windows version of lmms in wine and use VST plugins. Weird, eh?
<sinewav> I haven't tried it myself because I don't often use LMMS, but I know only 32-bit Vestige works.
<sinewav> It's a huge bummer.
<thebeav> sinewav: Okay so it sounds like I'll need to install the 32 bit version of lmms. Is there an easy way to do that in Ubuntu Studio? Command line or Software Center would be fine.
<sinewav> You are running 64bit Ubuntu Studio?
<thebeav> sinewav: Yes.
<thebeav> sinewav: fesh install
<thebeav> 15.04
<sinewav> yeah... that's a problem. You see, the problem is, you need 32-bit WINE libraries to use Vestige, specifically 32-bit DSSI. And you can't use those on a 64-bit install. The only way is to use 32-bit Ubuntu Studio. (Well, maybe there is a way, but I've never seen it.)\
<sinewav> I went through this whole thing about a year ago an just gave up.
<sinewav> I started using KXStudio's repros so I could use "FesTige" which is a 64-bi wrapper for VST pluggins, but even that was unstable, so I just use Windows for audio, mostly. :/
<sinewav> Sorry, I don't mean to discourage you.
<thebeav> I wonder then if it'd be simpler to just re-install Ubutnu Studio and use the 32 bit version? If that's the only problem.
<sinewav> If your computer is sufficiently fast enough, using a 32-bit OS is fine. Eventually Linux audio will catch up. They are about a decade behind Win/Mac.
<sinewav> My last computer was 32-bit and I did a lot of nice music with GNU/FOSS Audio, specifically using LMMS, Muse, and Ardour.
<thebeav> sinewav: Thanks for the help. I think I'm gonna try my best to get it working on Linux somehow. Maybe even give that Festige software a look and see if they've improved the stability any since you tried it.
<cfhowlett> May I see your identification, please?  http://fabianff.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Studio-ID-84008463
<zequence> I got to get one of those
<cfhowlett> yeah, he did one for all the distros before the redesign came along.
<cfhowlett> http://fabianff.deviantart.com/gallery/
<csahens> Anyone here producing podcasts with UbuntuStudio?
<csahens> Quiet room, lol
<sunstar> nope but i have made a shoutcast station with wine+winamp
<csahens> Shoutcast...what's that?
<Unit193> Why not just icecast2+darkice/mixxx/etc?
<csahens> My main problem with podcasting on Linux, at least until I figure it out, is how to record Skype calls at a decent bitrate. The only Skype recorder I've found for Linux only records wavs at 16kps, whereas I perfer to record in at leaast 44.1k.
<sunstar> depending on your setup, VLC should be able to record
<csahens> VLC?
<csahens> that's interesting
<csahens> I'd never considered using VLC. ou can record Skype calls with that?
<csahens> Are there an Linux apps that could record Skype calls where one side of the conversation is panned hard left and the other side of the conversation is panned hard right for seperate editing? It's not a deal breaker or anything, but it's nice to be able to edit out some of the stuff in the background.
<holstein> csahens: yes
<holstein> though, i would try mumble, if you dont need video.. or, ask skype what tools they suggest
<holstein> otherwise, you can just do that. .pan hard right and left, and route into whatever you are recording with.. in JACK for example
<csahens> I don't need video, so that's not an issue. I found a Skype recorder, but it records wavs at a lower bit rate than I'd like. I'm looking to record at at least 44.1k.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> nothing here is preventing that..
<holstein> if its a wav, its likely 44.1.. if its not, i would try it, and see if it meets your needs
<holstein> mumble has/had a jack client.. where, each client has an ouput in jack..
<csahens> Awesome. That really has been my number one issue on fully transitioning to Linux.
<holstein> otherwise, you would run jack, then, using the pulse to jack bridge, you pan as you say, and route the right channel from pulse to a track in youd daw, and the left to anothher
<holstein> well, just keep in mind, nothing in linux is preventing that
<holstein> it would be ideal if skype, or example, supported jack.. and gave you separate output to jack.. right from skype
<holstein> and, the tool they provide is likely keeping up with the audio quality you are getting over the network
<csahens> I didn't really think so, but there aren't nearly as many resources about podcasting in Linux than for PC or Mac, so I wasn't really sure where I'd look...lol
<holstein> you can also, just have each person record locally. the old "double ender" trick.. thats the way we used to do it, regardles
<holstein> csahens: really?
<holstein> csahens: i think the issue is, there are no commercial entities selling you a work flow, such as podcasting, on linux
<holstein> csahens: i use ardour, and record what i like, to whatever format i want.. have for years.. worked well for podcasting, etc
<holstein> one nice/easy trick to *really* step the quality up, regardless of OS.. record high quality locally, use something like dropbox to share the files.. then, one person can record the entire VOIP call output, and easliy line up the seperated, local, high quality files
<csahens> We were doing it like that initially
<holstein> that could be *many* different os's.. and formats.. one person just bringing the different high quality flies together
<holstein> csahens: thats the "best" way to do it
<csahens> But with 4 hosts, the editing just got crazy
<holstein> csahens: the network is a bottle-neck for the quality, no matter what OS you are using..
<holstein> we did the import, of all the parts.. *then*, its literally the same editing as before
<holstein> say, you want to edit transitions.. you'll edit them, no matter hown many high quality wav files you import
<csahens> That's true if you can get all of your hosts to practice proper mic technique...lol
<holstein> csahens: we prepped before sending.. but still, you dont add any editing to the work flow
<holstein> i mean, if you go in and manually adjust fader, thats likely overkill, anyways
<csahens> I'm talking about editing out distractions in the background and things like that.
<csahens> Or, one of m co-hosts has a problem with smacking his lips, so I edit out that as well.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> thats your choice, though
<holstein> you can have him take them out before
<holstein> or, just leave it. nothing we are talking about addresses that
<csahens> That' true.
<holstein> he's smacking his lips, and you choose to address that.. in windows, or whatever
<csahens> Yes
<csahens> I'm just saying that I don't just record, add music, export, and upload as some podcasters do
<csahens> But you're right, those are issues for me regardless of OS
<holstein> sure.. and im just saying, you pull in 2 tracks, and edit out the transitions.. its the same work, if you pull in 8 tracks
<csahens> Editing two tracks is a mental thing for me.
<holstein> if you are addressing individual issues in those source tracks, thats a different story, and something you can address.. but, not any different in any OS
<holstein> csahens: in ardour, you edit out the spaces in *all* the tracks..
<holstein> you would pull in, say, 8 hosts worth.. line up the tracks for timing to the master track.. and start editing. the same cuts and edit points no matter how many hosts
<csahens> Yeah, like I said, it's a mental thing for me...I'm a lot less anal about what to edit when I have fewer tracks to edit.
<holstein> csahens: you'll have as many tracks as hosts
<csahens> The more tracks I have, the more likely I'm going to sit there and try to edit out every little sound that isn't talking.
<holstein> csahens: *nothing* gives you less tracks.. its a track per host you are implemting
<csahens> That or I suppose I could use a gate
<holstein> *or*, ask the hosts to do it
<holstein> or leave it in
<csahens> Yeah
<holstein> or gate the entire stereo track
<csahens> I'm just so used to working with Audition...lol It looks like Ardour is pretty close to that than say, Audacity.
<holstein> work with what you like, though
<holstein> i mean, no DAW is really going to do this any easier.. or much differeint
<holstein> different*
<csahens> That's a fair point.
<holstein> you'll still, ideally, have a track per host, and you'll be editing out whatever you want to cut.. and, gating, or whatever you want to do to deal with background noice
<holstein> noise*
<holstein> audacity is a great tool.. mostly, a stereo track editor..
<holstein> ardour is a complete DAW.. it really depends on your needs..
<csahens> As long as I can record a skype call, that's really all I *need* at this point and you've addressed that. So I need to play around with some of these tools to get it working like I want.
<holstein> yup.. skype can go through pulse.. into jack
<holstein> or, ideally, they would supply separate outputs per user in jack
<holstein> thats what was implemented to mumble.. jack support
<holstein> i wouldnt expect that in skype..
<csahens> OH! So mumble is a VoIP client like Skype?
<holstein> csahens: well, *all* of these things are what they are
<holstein> i dont even think of it as constructive to think about what they are trying to replace..
<holstein> i dont think its a goal of mumble to replace skype.. but, it does have a nice latency. it was made more for gaming groups
<holstein> easy to setup, and control one's own server.. completely open.. etc..
<holstein> it just had a way to record output per host
<holstein> but, the editing process is still the same.. the only step that saved me was, importing the seperate files
<holstein> and, the quality was literally like being in the same room.. so, i decided it wasnt worth the hassle
<csahens> Interesting. Looks like I have a lot of options here.
<holstein> its not really saving me any time to record the hosts, live, to seperate channels.. its not saving anything but, import and lining up. and its a hit in quality
<holstein> now, when they record local, its sounds *just* like im in that room.. so, thats what i go for, since, tracking it live, VIA the voip call doest ease anything
<holstein> doesnt*
<csahens> yeah
<holstein> i know, they were talking about this on the linux action show LUP show
<holstein> personally, ive never minded that a call in show sounds like folks calling in and talking
<holstein> background noise, as long as things are audible.. i never mind that..
<holstein> network sounding audio, though.. i like to avoid that..
<csahens> That's true...I suppose as podcast producers we care more about our audio than a lot of the listeners do...lol
<holstein> bad network connection, i should say..
<holstein> csahens: sure.. but, we, again, are *not* talking about the audio  quality
<holstein> csahens: im suggesting recording it locally gets the *best* audio quality.. and it does. better than over the network
<csahens> And I agree with you.
<holstein> what you are talking about is background environmental noises.. that, are recorded at a high quality.. just arguably unwanted
<csahens> Yes
<holstein> if you want to remove them, then, sure.. a gate is an option.. or, just teaching the hosts how to better record..
<holstein> quieter spaces.. etc
<csahens> Yup
<holstein> theres not really a piece of software to address that.. in any OS.. other than potentially the gate idea..
<holstein> which, wont hurt at all to try..
<csahens> Yup. Anyway, thanks for your help. I'm going to set up the mic and do some testing!
<holstein> csahens: cheers.. and, let us know how it goest
<csahens> will do
<holstein> csahens: check out #opensourcemusicians if its slow here..
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-12
<dn4> why doesn't ubuntustudio allow for the efi install
<dn4> it keeps messing up for me
<OliveirAlan> Hello. I need help with Ardour. I'm trying to record a song, but I can't find my audio device. It's a Bheringer UAC222. How can I find it on the menu? Thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-13
<queen-kelle> i'm new here, i just got this booted up in a virtual machine.
<studio-user092> hey
<studio-user092> i wonder if anibody can help me whit jack i have no sound
<flo__> hi
<sakrecoer> hi flo__ :) if you want answers, ask your question. otherwise, feel free to just hang around too of course :)
<flo__> hi im searching for some clarification about the difference between soft-rt and rt kernels. im not into kernel programming but a bit interested in the topic.
<sakrecoer> flo__: i'm not your best source of information on that topic, but i can tell you ubuntstudio uses low-latency kernel and as far as i know, RT kernels are good for misiles and jetplanes, while lowlatency are perfectly good enough for audio :)
<sakrecoer> if no one better suited than me answers to you here, you could try ask that question in #opensourcemusicians
<sakrecoer> flo__: ^
<flo__> i know. thx ) just sought some more info than that : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<flo__> great. thx
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> hey
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> anyone on here at this time 8:11 est
<eylul> some people are :)
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> so eylul what country are you from
<eylul> Turkey, most of the devel team is actually from european timezones, so there is usually people around, this time of the day
<eylul> did you have a question studio-d1g1t4Lnr
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> yeah any updates on when the software center will be repaired?
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> currently the software center does not install the various software correctly. you have to uninstall then reinstall with sudo in order for it to correctly install.
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> also any place you know of i can check out this studio in comparison to other distributions?
<sakrecoer> studio-d1g1t4Lnr: we don't develop the software center, so you might get better answer for that in #ubuntu
<sakrecoer> studio-d1g1t4Lnr: regarding comparison... i don't know tbh, ask arround in #linuxmusicians and #opesnroucemusicians maybe :)
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> thanks sakrecoer
<sakrecoer> #opensourcemusicians even studio-d1g1t4Lnr  :)
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> also the audacious is still working just great
<sakrecoer> ah! it's you! :) glad to read that! :)
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> yeah i tried the rythmbox for a while but there is nothing like using a application that works immediately and without a lot of hickups.
<studio-d1g1t4Lnr> way back when the ubuntu started i used to use the xmms player
<sakrecoer> studio-d1g1t4Lnr: i also tried rythmbox, but i didn't like how it scanned for audio everywhere... my sample libraries ended up in there and then i uninstalled..
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-14
<studio-user341> #ubuntu-es
<Dyehuthye> Helo all
<Dyehuthye> somebody speak in spanish?
<Dyehuthye> I'm new user of ubuntu, just installed
<hockhamD> I get sound through my speakers but can't get any through headphones.  Jack is running, pulseAudio is disabled.  I'm running ubuntuStudio 16.04, and under Settings there is nothing to control sound; but using alsamixer I have made sure that volume is turned up on headphones.  Can anyone suggest what I should do next?
<hockhamD> Ah - problem solved: I've just discovered what "M" does in alsamixer.
<sakrecoe1> hockhamD: \o/
<hockhamD> Anyone know how to change the tempo of a selected chunk of music in qTractor?  I make a selection, click on Tempo Adjust, which correctly shows the position and length of the range I have selected.  But when I change the tempo and click on OK, it changes the tempo of the whole piece, not just the selected bit.
<hockhamD> I have also tried splitting a clip so that I have the bit I want to go faster or slower as a separate clip.  I select it, alter the tempo using Clip - Tempo Adjust.   But it still changes the tempo of the whole track.
<studio-user283> #ubuntu-es /join
<niks> hello everyone, i'm using pulseaudio-dlna to stream audio to my chromecast and some airplay devices, but i'd like to be able to route my sound via JACK. I'm used to use /usr/bin/alsa_out command to add outputs to jack's "juridiction", but pulseaudio-dlna creates pulseaudio outputs, not alsa outputs, any idea how i should proceed ?
<Dyhuthye> Hola / Hello / Bonjour!
<Dyhuthye> anybody here?
<elnene> quien aqui habla español?
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-15
<cnx_> hello
<cnx_> i have a problem while booting on RT kernel, it loads and got this black screen....... is it "nouveau" or nvidia's issue ?
<cnx_> also, i got no sound generally, got ffado,n do you think it's because i am on low latency kernel and rt kernel will fix ?
<cnx_> any help ?
<cri13> hello
<cri13> i have a firewire saffire pro 24 and i hear no sound from it : got ffado, sometimes there is sound randomly, but i almost never have sound, why ?
<cri13> in pulseaudio mixer there is sound coming but i hear nothing
<cri13> anyone can help me please ? i search since 5 days & night, i cant sleep :(
<DaDaCinnamon> Hi guys .. anyone about ?
<DaDaCinnamon> Hi danwe
<danwe> Hi DaDaCinn
<DaDaCinnamon> danwe: Hows it going on ubuntustudio ? You a user or a dev ?
<danwe> DaDaCinnamon: I am a user
<DaDaCinnamon> danwe: What do you use it for #creatively ?
<danwe> DaDaCinnamon: I use it primarily for audio production. I also teach music using UStudio.
<DaDaCinnamon> danwe: Oh right, a musician. All instruments ? or only things like the guitar & keyboard ?
<danwe> DaDaCinnamon: I play and teach the Cello and use it for contemporary music, notation, electro acoustical projects, editing, recording etc.
 * DaDaCinnamon always wanted ubuntustudio on one of these: http://notebookitalia.it/images/stories/dell_studio_17_mikeming.jpg
<DaDaCinnamon> danwe: Your from europe ?
<DaDaCinnamon> oh israel .. i see.
<sakrecoer> hello DaDaCinnamon :)
<DaDaCinnamon> Hiya hows it hanging ?
<sakrecoer> all good in the cyberhood, you?
<DaDaCinnamon> Yeah, not bad - just tidying up some bounty descriptions on savannah.nongnu.org
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: what dell is that?
<DaDaCinnamon> dell 15r , I think (a studio type).
<DaDaCinnamon> love them.
<DaDaCinnamon> very bohemian.
<sakrecoer> :) looks good indeed. I'm a sticker guy myself :p
<DaDaCinnamon> yeah - I guess you could add those.
<sakrecoer> i mean, i like my computer blank, so i can decorate them myself :D
<DaDaCinnamon> but they went outta production.
<DaDaCinnamon> you can pick up one, once in a while on feebay.
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: are you an ubuntustudio user?
<sakrecoer> or just checking by? :)
<DaDaCinnamon> you then use a system called DELL Switch - to switch the covers.
<sakrecoer> oh.. and can one also use it without the cover? some situation, i kindof wish i could hide my stickers :D
<DaDaCinnamon> as in here: http://ow.ly/zLOA304fy7i sorry for the delay, there.
<DaDaCinnamon> I think so.
<DaDaCinnamon> Last time I used UStudio was on vitual box.
<DaDaCinnamon> or virtual disc - whatever.
<DaDaCinnamon> Do they still do 32 bit versions of ubuntu sudio ?
<sakrecoer> yes :)
<DaDaCinnamon> well thats what i use on my 16.04 laptop then.
<sakrecoer> what you into? music? graphics? any and all?
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: Do you know of any ubuntu studio bugs that are a bitch (technically speaking for you ) ?
<DaDaCinnamon> wheres the launchpad bug list ?
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: all of a sudden, i'm unsure, get them via mail lol... but i think this is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio
<sakrecoer> as for anoying bugs... not really.. the netwrok thing, but that is not studio specific--
<sakrecoer> it says fix released, but i'm up to date and i still ahve it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574347 in OEM Priority Project "[SRU] Re-read the link type if the name changed" [Critical,Fix released]
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: opening ..
<DaDaCinnamon> Yeah, I hate the wifi issues with Xenial.
<DaDaCinnamon> That's why I'm off-line 99% of the time.
<DaDaCinnamon> I actually started a new project.
<DaDaCinnamon> Based on a LTS update cycle and using 100GB BDXL discs.
<DaDaCinnamon> https://www.bountysource.com/issues/37885874-be-able-to-install-from-blu-ray-bdxl-100gb-discs
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: you still there ?
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: yes :)
<DaDaCinnamon> I'm downloading 16.04 as I had trusty :)           (32 bit)
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: What did you think of my ubuntu/gamer idea ?
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: i must have missed something?  ubunt/gamer? ... i just saw the blueray thing..
<DaDaCinnamon> If you look at this website you'll see what can be put on it: https://libregamewiki.org/Main_Page
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: Yes the disc has to be 100GB to fit all the games on.
<DaDaCinnamon> I'm going to crowd fund it.
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: the certifacte of that site expired yesterday
<DaDaCinnamon> oh Ok, I shall tell them : https://web.archive.org/web/20160422024348/https://libregamewiki.org/Main_Page
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: i guess, why not? :) i play mostly with blender, inkscape, gimp and audio software...
<sakrecoer> :p
<DaDaCinnamon> Also I want these on the disc: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/16.04/?category=Action
<sakrecoer> although, i have relapses of red eclipse sessions, and also openTTD
<DaDaCinnamon> Love openTTD.
<DaDaCinnamon> Want openTTD on snap for Ubuntu Touch , so much !
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: Not available at mo. https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=openTTD&sort=relevance
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: Where's the best place to put an online prtfolio ?
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: good question... i host mine myself and use jekyll to build it.
<sakrecoer> i would go for some content host that allows to have ones own URL
<DaDaCinnamon> Nah, I was looking for a libre Deviant art or something .. but professional-like.
<sakrecoer> maybe a PDF on archive.org?
<DaDaCinnamon> yep, that'd work :)
<sakrecoer> DaDaCinnamon: http://mediagoblin.org/ maybe?
<DaDaCinnamon> I think you have to host that , but right lines.
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: A/S/L ?
 * DaDaCinnamon is 40, male, UK.
<sakrecoer> hehe :)
 * sakrecoer is shy...
<DaDaCinnamon> fuck-it, no-one here anyways....
<sakrecoer> haha! :)
 * DaDaCinnamon thinks sakrecoer souds american :)
<DaDaCinnamon> **sounds
<sakrecoer> i'm hald swedish half swiss :)
<DaDaCinnamon> ahh a mixture :)
<sakrecoer> i would like to be a robot
<sakrecoer> but i am a boy, although i'm 36
<DaDaCinnamon> what kind ? a drone ?
<DaDaCinnamon> I take it your a blond, then ?
<sakrecoer> flower power dalek http://sakrecoer.com/ircstagram/image20160909_181130660.jpg
<DaDaCinnamon> anyway .. this is getting to 'open' ..... moving along .....
<sakrecoer> :) yes...
<sakrecoer> that portfolio made me curious :)
<DaDaCinnamon> Had a look - you can DJ, Yay !
<sakrecoer> :)
<sakrecoer> i did quite a bit when i lived in barcelona
<sakrecoer> but i'm more of a producer
<sakrecoer> i prefer playing grooveboxes than spinning records that is...
<DaDaCinnamon> fair enough - I like 2XM.rte.ie
<DaDaCinnamon> very chilled out.
<DaDaCinnamon> I have to get something to eat .. back in 20 minutes ..
<sakrecoer> o/
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: Mmmm chicken .. only £1.50 for six cooked pieces !
<DaDaCinnamon> Hiya dzragon
<dzragon> DaDaCinnamon hi
<dzragon> whatsup
<DaDaCinnamon> not much - over at #bountysource
<DaDaCinnamon> dzragon: you a dev or a user of Ubuntu studio ?
<dzragon> alright, no just a hangaround, mostly use mint but got a few boxes with ubuntu aswell, and since im one one channel, why not more than one
<DaDaCinnamon> dzragon: fair enough.
<dzragon> my damn vietnam proxy keeps disconnecting me/lagging me out though, frequent reconnects :S
<DaDaCinnamon> dzragon: you wanna hangout ?
<dzragon> just the text is enough for me, like the borg i suck shit in and sift through it, if its good i assimilate it, if it stinks i throw it away :P
<DaDaCinnamon> k
<dzragon> so nvm :P but thanks anyway man, appreciate the offer
<DaDaCinnamon> no worries.
<DaDaCinnamon> what nvm ?
<dzragon> i use irc like its google-on-irc
<dzragon> nvm the hanging out bit i meant :P
<DaDaCinnamon> What does it mean ?
<dzragon> live google so to stpeak
<dzragon> speak*
<dzragon> nvm never mind
<DaDaCinnamon> oh ok.
<DaDaCinnamon> never heard that one.
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-16
<sirriffsalothp> There's an Onyx 1640i here, can it be used with say kxstudio or ubuntustudio? It's firewire I believe
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalothp: i don't know about that one specifically, but i had to blacklist alsa firewire in order to run jack with ffado
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalothp: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Firewire
<sirriffsalothp> sakrecoer: Hm, ok. For a complete noob, what kinda connection do these soundcards use? Haven't had a close look at it yet, wondering if I need an adapter or something
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalothp: i believe it can act as a normal mixer, but to connect to a computer and benefit from all the features, your going to need a firewire port
<sakrecoer> unsure if the 1640i works with linux, but i believe there is an extensive thread on ffado mailing list
<sakrecoer> however, you are going to want a dedicated firewire card in your computer and carefully look for one with the proper chipset.
<sakrecoer> (don't remember which ones are good, but websearch will tell you)
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalothp: an adapter might work but will mostlikely give you problems. in fact, i dont even know if such adapters exist... but obviously the more i know the less i know :D
<sakrecoer> sirriffsalothp: please keep us posted on how it goes, i've been lurking on that device since it has full 16x16 FW interface, which allows 5rue tape-style mixdown, lee scratch perry wise \o/
<sakrecoer> s/5rue/true
<_dragonlord_> hello, how do u list all audio soundcard in terminal ?
<cri13> hello all ! what is the command to show audio devices in terminal ?
<trebmuh> for a non-firewire one, you can use cat /proc/asound/cards which will show you recognized and driver-loaded ones
<DaDaCinnamon> hi guys.
<DaDaCinnamon> Anyone about ?
<DaDaCinnamon> obviously not. now anywayz ......
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-17
<hargut> Hello.
<hargut> Is there any sources.list entry I've to enable in case I want to install ubuntustudio on my regular 1604 install?
<hargut> Mainly I'm looking for packages of ardour5 & a lowlatency/preemt/rt kernel.
<hargut> I've found: linux-lowlatency so far. Is ardour5 already packaged?
<hargut> Ah, anyways I'll compile it from the debian sources. They already have the package in unstable.
<hargut> Just remove licenscheck in debian/control and it compiles.
<hargut> Thanks & bye.
<studio-user661> Hello? I'm new to this and need some help.
<studio-user456> come faccio per cambiare password
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-18
<DaDaCinnamon> Hiyas!
<DaDaCinnamon> JLye: Hiya !
<JLye> hello !
<DaDaCinnamon> JLye: Hows it going ?
<JLye> going good. u ?
<DaDaCinnamon> JLye: Yeah, pretty good - u use Ubuntu studio ? How ?
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: Hows it going ?
<sakrecoer> hi DaDaCinnamon :) i'm ok, about to logg off though...
<sakrecoer> sorry
<DaDaCinnamon> k
<sakrecoer> but tomorrow maybe? :)
<DaDaCinnamon> sakrecoer: sure.
<bill__> hi - what version of Ardour are you using in the latest 16.04 release ?
<bill__> sorry - what version of Ardour are you using
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-12
<Guest85948> hello. could someone answer a question I have?
<Guest85948> where can I find a description/manual of what all the groups in /etc/group/ are for?
<Guest85948> specifically want to know if there's any benefits to adding a user to the "disk" group
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-13
<mccanless> New to ubuntu -- can't install ubuntustudio or any of the derivitives I have tried.  Boots from DVD, shows menu, then quits after any item is clicked
<mccanless> Need help.
<AppAraat> hello, is Parole Media Player not supposed to appear in Ladish?
<studio-user116> JOIN
<Pablo_> hello
<Pablo_> since one month ago I have a noise in my recordings
<Pablo_> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6r8oF4Tflr4ZzRYLW84d0k3akE
<Pablo_> 4.10.0-33-lowlatency #37-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 11 12:59:32 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Pablo_> I can play without any kind of problems, but I have that noise in each channel
<Pablo_> using jack or using alsa direclty
<Pablo_> the sound card is a beheringer umc404HD (class compliant)
<Pablo_> https://www.music-group.com/Categories/Behringer/Computer-Audio/Audio-Interfaces/UMC404HD/p/P0BK1
<Pablo_> I contacted the provider and after the typical "linux is not oficially supported" I was encouraged to try it on windows using the driver
<Pablo_> and, it worked properly
<Pablo_> so, it seems the problem is in the computer
<Mohadihb> has somebody a idea, why i cant install new programs like discord or steam ? i downloaded the *.deb but the installtion just stop
<Pablo_> I have never tried Mohabi, sorry
<Mohadihb> no problem, i will solve this problem somehow ;)  enjoy your life Mr. Pablo ;)
<Pablo_> I must go, I will write a longer ask for asking it in the forum
<Pablo_> see you
<shwaybotx> Having problems with Ubuntu Studio suddenly playing videos where the sound track leads the video image by a couple of seconds.
<shwaybotx> On live video streams like Netflix, Amazon Video, CBSN live, YouTube, etc.
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-15
<bartart3d> hey all, I'd like to be able to control playback of backtracks with my akai mpk mini, through CC controls, I've been looking for an application that I could use, without much succes so far...
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-16
<studio-user537> hello everyone
<studio-user826> hello
<studio-user166> what up!!
<studio-user166> how best video editor have for ubuntu studio?
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-17
<studio-user794> dasdas
<studio-user794> hi
<studio-user794> fsdfds
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-10
<apoos_maximus> hello there !
<apoos_maximus> could anyone help me with the mok setup which needs to be performed after installing ubuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-11
<skinux> How can I change the color of files in Pacman File Manager?
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-14
<danoiseman> Hello! I have Ubuntu 18.04, and I would like to add ubuntu studio repositories, but I can't find information about it
<danoiseman> Do you know if its possible to switch to ubuntu studio from ubuntu vanilla?
<danoiseman> nvm, I just wanted a realtime kernel, found liquorix
<danoiseman> I would try that
<krytarik> Ok, I was about to respond to both queries.. >_>
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-16
<tgm4883> Is there any way to get optical audio out to output in ADAT mode? I've got SPDIF working but my UMC1820 only does 2 input channels when using SPDIF mode and 8 channels when set to ADAT
<tgm4883> using 18.04
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-10
<xolinha> ola
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-12
<unshackled> is there a KDE Ubuntu studio or?
<unshackled> i had trouble last time i installed kde on it
<unshackled> im seeing a webpage that says there is a kde version
<OvenWerks> unshackled: insall kubuntu first then sudo apt install ubuntustudio-installer
<unshackled> ok thyanks
<OvenWerks> start ubuntustudio-installer and install the parts of Studio you want
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-13
<wonko> So I just installed studio 19.04. I was running 18.04 that was vanilla ubuntu "upgraded" to studio with all the kxstudio junk. I'm trying to go more proper ubtuntu studio this time so I'm using Patchage and the studio controls, etc...
<wonko> My previous setup was a mess, but it worked the way I wanted it to
<wonko> my current issues are I can't get my MIDI control surface to connecct to Ardour in Patchage
<wonko> and I'm curious as to what is the correct way to connect the mic from my webcam into jack
<wonko> I was doing this before: alsa_in -j WebCam -d hw:C920 -q 1 -r 32000 2>&1 1> /dev/null &
<wonko> and I'm curious if that's still a reasonable way to do things
<OvenWerks> in ubuntustudio-controls...
<OvenWerks> you want both bridge check boxes checked
<wonko> They are, yes
<OvenWerks> you should see your webcam mic in patchage already then
<OvenWerks> your midi control surface should show on the a2j ports
<wonko> I don't though. I have PulseIn, PulseOut, the two system ones, Ardour and the midi stuff
<OvenWerks> Assuming jack is running of course
<wonko> the midi devices are there
<wonko> I just can't wire it to Ardour
<wonko> it never makes the link
<wonko> https://imgur.com/KUr33gD.png
<wonko> That's what it looks like now
<OvenWerks> what does the controls look like?
<wonko> https://imgur.com/ftz0GMu.png
<OvenWerks> wow I didn't think we had changed controls so much since 19.04
<wonko> never used it before so no idea here. :)
<wonko> so the USB webcam shows up in the drop down for USB device that should be master, but I don't want that.
<OvenWerks> no, that would be bad
<OvenWerks> you may want to add this PPA to keep the Studio specific apps up to date: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+recipe/ubuntustudio-controls-backport
<OvenWerks> Why are you using 192000 sample rate?
<wonko> Is that needed for 19.04? The way I read the release notes that was only for 18.04
<wonko> it's what the mk2 supports. :)
<OvenWerks> 48k is as good as your ears ever get (well not that even)
<OvenWerks> 192000 uses 4 times as much disk space 4 times as much cpu and you get nothing in return
<mrz80> *bingo* THAT was the packaage I forgot!  ubuntu-studio-controls !  Thanks for the reminder.  Just ditched my chromebook in favor of a backlevel Macbook Pro, much more of a going concern as a portable studio machine!
<wonko> I'll change that then I guess.
<OvenWerks> your webcam mic likely only supports 48k but may (if you are lucky) also support 44k1
<wonko> but, I still need my MIDI and mic working. :)
<wonko> I think it only supports 32k
<wonko> it's going to be replaced with a proper mic hooked up to the komplete audio 6
<wonko> so it's just a stop gap until I get to that
<OvenWerks> most usb mics at least support 48k because that is the MS standard
<wonko> Hmm, I seem to remember having to run it at 32k for some reason
<wonko> anyway, that wouldn't affect it showing up in Patchage though, right?
<OvenWerks> yes it would
<OvenWerks> the newer -controls from the backports PPA should be more forgiving
<wonko> Still doesn't show up though
<jubo2> Hello. Would people recommend 18.04 or 19.04 ?
<OvenWerks> wonko: could you in a terminal type: cat ~/.log/autojack.log |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> wonko: and give me the url that pops up?
<wonko> cat: /home/wonko/.log/autojack.log: No such file or directory
<OvenWerks> in controls did you hit the start jack button?
<wonko> many, many, many times. :)
<OvenWerks> well I wouldf start by installing the newer -controls.
<wonko> one sec, doing that now
<wonko> :)
<wonko> way more options. :)
<OvenWerks> also in a terminal type this all as one line:
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> And pass me the url
<wonko> ah ha, I get a2j devices in patchage now
<OvenWerks> how about your webcam mic
<wonko> still no webcam mic though
<wonko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SbWpDcBKt9/
<wonko> that's autjack.log
<wonko> Can't open ALSA capture device 'hw:C920,0,0'.
<wonko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y68cm888Zz/
<wonko> that's the script output
<OvenWerks> try: cat /proc/asound/C920/stream0 |pastebinit
<wonko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gPNtTdgn4k/
<OvenWerks> Oh my... ok I would try in a terminal: zita-a2j -d hw:C920,0,0 -r 32000 &
<OvenWerks> Does that error out or do you get sync messages?
<wonko> that gets me a zita-a2j device in patchage
<wonko> Starting synchronisation.
<OvenWerks> That is your mic
<wonko> ok, so that's all the current issues sorted, so thank you very much for that
<wonko> now I have more questions. :)
<OvenWerks> It appears controls was trying to start it at 16000
<wonko> a) can I get zita-a2j to start automatically with controls?
<wonko> b) how do I save my Patchage wiring? Every time I restart jack it resets.
<wonko> or for b should I just use Carla?
<OvenWerks> carla works better I have heard.
<OvenWerks> A) it should have just worked as is... I am not sure why it doesn't
<jubo2> Ubuntu Studio.... do I want 18.04 or 19.04? Kubuntu 19.04 did not feel as stable as 18.04.3
<OvenWerks> wonko: does ubuntu-bug ubuntustudio-controls work? or does it say it is not in the repos?
<OvenWerks> jubo2: how do you plan to install STudio? on top of kubuntu? or with the ubuntustudio iso?
<OvenWerks> wonko: if it allows you to file a big please do. Title it "Web cam mic doesn't bridge"
<jubo2> OvenWerks: Oh I can install it as a repo? Where are the instructions I kinda managed to mess up my Kubuntu setup and of course did not set Timeshift to make a backup before messing it up
<jubo2> OvenWerks: I have 100GB free on disk and a separate /home partition, so I can install it alongside Kubuntu
<OvenWerks> jubo2: install kubuntu first. add ppa: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+recipe/ubuntustudio-controls-backport and then sudo atp install ubuntustudio-installer
<wonko> Also, I realized I don't care about A as I'll be replacing that with a proper mic connected to the komplete audio. :)
<wonko> OvenWerks: No. cannot be reported, not an official ubuntu package
<wonko> also, thanks so much for all your help
<OvenWerks> I will try reporting it then. If you are still around once I get it in, you could click on this affects me too
<wonko> Ok, Carla is *vastly* better than Patchage
<wonko> but I still can't get it to save all my routing changes
<wonko> if I restart jack it all goes back to default
<OvenWerks> wonko: if you have a launchpad account you could hit the "This bug affects you" link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-controls/+bug/1843926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1843926 in ubuntustudio-controls ""Web cam mic doesn't bridge"" [Undecided,New]
<OvenWerks> wonko: so you need some sort of session manager
<wonko> Yeah, I was using Claudia for that
<wonko> but I'm trying to avoid the KX stuff
<wonko> I added myself to affects me too
<OvenWerks> Thank you
<wonko> no, thank *you*
<OvenWerks> the kxstudio stuff can interfere with controls
<OvenWerks> in particular cadence
<wonko> yeah, I forget where but someone said to avoid it because of that
<OvenWerks> I think Eickmeyer[m] has added raysession to the repos
<wonko> so that's the plan. :)
<OvenWerks> but raysession does not seem to be in our PPA so I am not sure if it will show up before 19.10
<wonko> I'm ok with getting it and manually installing it or even building it if I have to. Where would I find it?
<OvenWerks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/raysession
<wonko> I stumbled into that myself
<wonko> got the master branch
<wonko> let's get to building. :)
<OvenWerks> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/raysession/+git/raysession/+ref/master has the dl link
<OvenWerks> it is definately set for 19.10, but should be in the backports for 19.04... Eickmeyer[m] why isn't it? or is it not released yet?
<wonko> lrelease: could not exec '/usr/lib/qt5/bin/lrelease': No such file or directory
<wonko> thoughts?
<wonko> I'm not sure what package I need for that
<OvenWerks> https://git.launchpad.net/raysession/tree/debian/control
<OvenWerks> look at the build depends
<OvenWerks> lines 6 to 10
<wonko> oh i bet it's the qt4-liguistic-tools because I don't think I got that one
<wonko> hmm, that didn't actually work. :(
<OvenWerks> best to ask Eickmeyer[m] when he is around as he is the packager
<wonko> Ok, I'm not in a rush to solve this so I'll wait for him. :)
<OvenWerks> we have mentioned his nick enough times... I am sure he will say something when he is here.
<wonko> heh
<jubo2> Searching for Ubuntu Studio repos, seems to bring up only a backports repo
<jubo2> plus the pulseaudio bridge does not seem to be on by default in the 19.04 live image
<OvenWerks> jubo2: most of the stuff for studio is in the main ubuntu repos
 * jubo2 wonders when the jackd2 could have multiple sound cards in the patchbay
<OvenWerks> there are just a few changes in ubuntustudio-installer and ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> jubo2: it is unlikely that jackd will ever support more than one card at a time without extra progems like zita-aj bridge
<OvenWerks> jackd is made for bit perfect, lowlatency audio. two audio cards with different clocks do not fit in that kind of opperation
<jubo2> Oh ok, thanks OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio specifically provides bridging extra audio devices into jack for use by jack
<jubo2> OvenWerks: and I can install it to a Kubuntu?
<OvenWerks> yes, I have done that here and it seems to work well. I am planning to do that here when the next LTS comes out.
<OvenWerks> (20.04)
<jubo2> Yeah, April of even years
<OvenWerks> I install to many extra packages for development to switch every 6 months
<wonko> If I hadn't of blown up my OS I would still be on 18.04. ;)
<jubo2> I'm wondering if using used hardware is making sense for wellbeing
<jubo2> but now is a bad time to buy, because Thunderbolt 3 models have just come out and cost tons
<jubo2> Thunderbolt has power, daisychaining and 40Gbps bandwidth, so you can pop in displays and storage and whatnot
<wonko> Thunderbolt is nice but it's a bit annoying that you can't just pop a thunderbolt card into a machine ago get thunderbolt. If your motherboard doesn't have the thunderbolt headers forget it. That's stupid. Not bitter or anything. :)
<jubo2> I'm using laptops
<wonko> Less of an issue there because you have it or you don't. Can't really add it. 😁
 * OvenWerks uses an old delta66 PCI audio card... and has no wish to change
<wonko> I had some piece of junk usb soundblaster thing. Replaced it with this Komplete Audio 6 Mk2 and couldn't be happier.
<wonko> It cost like 10x as much so it has to be better, right? :-D
<OvenWerks> The last three USB audio devices I bought were between $0.80 and $4.00, I think the delta was $500-ish back when I bought it. To buy any PCIe audio devices now are $1k-ish
<OvenWerks> The three cheap USB devices were for testing and development.
<wonko> OvenWerks: That's crazy town prices
<OvenWerks> less than $1 is great when you don't care about the sound too much and just want to see how it connects.
<wonko> I was talking about the PCIe devices. :)
<OvenWerks> These have a single mic input and phones output (or computer speakers) all 1/8 jacks.
<OvenWerks> Well with the PCIe devices, almost nobody makes them because the general semi-pro market is all USB
<OvenWerks> so the ones I can find are not cheap.
<OvenWerks> Most are made for the broadcast market
<OvenWerks> The recording market seems to be going dante... which is even more expensive
<wonko> I'm assuming they cram them full of inputs and outputs too?
<OvenWerks> between 2 and 16 IO
<wonko> I'm guessing 16 would be shitty over usb no matter how good your devices is
<OvenWerks> even a two IO PCIe card tends to be over $500
<OvenWerks> I have heard good things about the X32 with 32io and lots of USB devices are 18 - 24.
<OvenWerks> USB 2.0 can handle it just fine so long as the computer is built right and set up right.
<wonko> huh, interesting
<wonko> I would have expected usb to have latency issues
<OvenWerks> the USB devices do not go as low latency as the PCI devices do
<OvenWerks> USB minimum latency is determined by the USB clock at 1ms which means minimum 3ms.
<OvenWerks> with PCI I can get .7ms pretty easy
<OvenWerks> anything less than 10ms is workable though
<OvenWerks> It depends on what you are using it for. Live use like computer as a synth or guitar effect needs low latency
<OvenWerks> but recording with a good daw can have a lot higher because the Daw compensates
<OvenWerks> 21ms for recording is no problem with proper monitoring
<OvenWerks> By the way, my reasoning behind using 48000 sample rate rather than higher can be summed up here: https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html
<OvenWerks> This video: https://xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml
<OvenWerks> wonko: this video ^^ is very good at showing (using analog measuring equipment) why a sample rate any higher than 48000 does not help and may be harmful.
<wonko> I'll definitely be giving that a read, thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-14
<usub> I have a fresh snapshot at the system and would like to get simple recording working in Jack
<usub> I was told that KDE may be causing the problems because it uses a backend canned phonon, but I'd like to give it a try
<OvenWerks> Ok, Jack itself doesn't record, which application would you like to use?
<usub> so.. I can get cadence from KX Studio or Ubuntu Studio repos, right? And trying to install both repos could lead to troubles perhaps
<OvenWerks> if yu are using ubuntustudio-controls you can't have cadence and the reverse
<OvenWerks> cadence makes system changes that are difficult to reverse.
<usub> OvenWerks: 'apt search ubuntustudio' (on a Kubuntu 18.04.3) shows a bunch of stuff
<OvenWerks> This is because it installs almost everything in user space rather than system.
<OvenWerks> What do you have installed so far?
<usub> what should I install to get the repos
<OvenWerks> Are you starting from kubuntu?
<usub> I'm willing to try other distros
<usub> OvenWerks: yes, from kubuntu
<OvenWerks> kubuntu is fine, I have had no trouble doing that
<OvenWerks> so: sudo apt install ubuntustudio-installer
<usub> and then run that?
<OvenWerks> ya, I would suggest first adding the ubuntustudio backports PPA
<usub> OvenWerks: I'm not clear on what "backport" means. Would you enlighten me?
<usub> more software? newer software? older software?
<OvenWerks> A newer version of installer itself.
<usub> So backports == good for us?
<OvenWerks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports
<OvenWerks> ya, backports means you get the latest released version that will come out when 19.10 is released
<OvenWerks> sudo apt-get update
<OvenWerks> then sudo apt install ubuntustudio-installer
<usub> OvenWerks: always a good idea to refresh the database of software after installing more repos
<OvenWerks> I think there are a few fixes since 19.04
<usub> now installing the new installer
<usub> done
<usub> what now?
<usub> run it?
<OvenWerks> run that and choose packages :)
<usub> Awesome! Thank you all you people who make this possible
<OvenWerks> If it is just audio you are interested in you may not want publishing, graphics
<OvenWerks> *in audio
<usub> I just did some work with Inkscape for a friend
<OvenWerks> you are welcome to install as much as you want... do be warned, it will take a while
<usub> I take audio and lowlatency now
<usub> install more if I get this to work
<usub> Hold on.. it is installing a 4-branch kernel, the kubuntu uses 5 now with 18.04.3
<usub> is this going to be problems?
<OvenWerks> it should not be.
<usub> and I don't need anything fance, simple recording and I would love to get it to work that I can play something on the midi controller and then actually play it back
<OvenWerks> The only problem would be if you need a graphics driver that is newer.
<usub> OvenWerks: Nah running on 2012 released CPU
<usub> once one gets used to how quick apt installs are with SSD they seem to take a long time on HDD
<OvenWerks> your old kernel is not removed, so you can always choose that to boot
<usub> OvenWerks: I put 50 GB for root partition, not running out
<OvenWerks> I have used as low as 20G but my working one is 40G
<usub> I ran out with 20GB some years ago
<usub> needed to locate and manually remove old junk that some code stopped keeping track of
<usub> I'm excited to see what I can make happen audio-wise
<usub> usub.. the nicks one comes up with when needing two ircs..
<usub> kinda got a 2 laptop situation
<OvenWerks> I run screen with irssi so I can access it from whatever computer I happen to be using. Plus I can see the backscroll better
<OvenWerks> screen is a text based session manager and irssi is a text based irc client]
<usub> OvenWerks: I believe screen is a multipurpose session multiplexer like tmux is
<OvenWerks> Ya
<usub> and I do pay  irccloud 4€ / month
<usub> perhaps I should connect as my irccloud on the browser instead of running a konversation
<usub> that's me, but I like using konversation, but when I'm mobile I use the irccloud, coz it very good program for a phone irc.. right now I need to let the installation finish and hop over to the market to catch some grub
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio
<ubottu> KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<wonko> I think jackd is crashing. Does that log somewhere? I'm not able to figure out if/where it does.
<OvenWerks> wonko: ~/.log
<OvenWerks> maybe ~/.log/jack
<wonko> Ok, I'll try looking there, thanks!
<usub> logout for RT access. bbiab
<OvenWerks> usub: if you install more stuff, you can ignore the logout and in message a second time.
<OvenWerks> installer puts that out at the end of an install regaurdless.
<usub> now jack is up with pulseaudio working, but Audacity shows up in the patchbay as PortAudio in_1, in_2 and in_3, but I cannot link from system capture to the Audacity PortAudio
<usub> but Ardour is able to record
<usub> Happy time!
<OvenWerks> Audacity does not do jack right.
<usub> Next I need to figure out how to get jack to recognize my midi controller
<usub> or actually I'm going to install the rest of the Ubuntu Studio now
<OvenWerks> if it shows up as an alsa midi device the midi bridge in ubuntustudio-controls should make it show up as a2j-<something>
<usub> OvenWerks: thanks. now it shows up in the patchbay
<usub> now I connected it to fluidsynth, but fluidsynth has no outputs
<OvenWerks> look for qsynth for fluid synth outputs?
<OvenWerks> usub: ^^^
<OvenWerks> usub: Ya, I used jack keyboard into the fluid synth midi in (in a2j) and qsynth out to audio outputs and I get noise
<usub> this is weird, qsynth is connected to outputs and in the gui I can see it is getting the key presses, but no sound
<OvenWerks> Do you have a sound font loaded?
<wonko> That sound font thing too me forever to figure out when I first used qsynth
<wonko> Took*
<OvenWerks> Ya they are kind of hidden
<mobijubo> OvenWerks: Good point. Without a sound-font it will not play much sound
<usub> ok, now loaded soundfont and I get audible sounds from the midi controller
<usub>  there is horrible lag in the synthesizer
<usub> I've had fluidsynth that is very fast
<OvenWerks> in jack what do you have buffer size set to?
<OvenWerks> if it is 1024 maybe reduce that to 128 and try again.
<usub> 4096
<OvenWerks> Thats pretty long ya
<OvenWerks> even 1024 should be nicer than that
<OvenWerks> 1024 is default and has worked for me
<OvenWerks> 128 is the lowest that many USB devices work reliably at
<OvenWerks> I have run 16 on a PCI device
<usub> Cheers OvenWerks .. worked much better with low latency
<usub> but now I'm seeing something that after restarting jack things are not working as it looks in Carla. I better reboot this once
<wonko> OvenWerks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pSyg52FXZW/
<wonko> Oh that's very long, sorry
<wonko> But the errors at the bottom might mean something to you?
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-15
<wonko> There. MXL 990 from eBay. No more webcam mic. 😁
<OvenWerks> wonko: you don't have proper RT access.
<OvenWerks> wonko: I would assume you installed jack via (the broken) gnome software install program?
<OvenWerks> run ubuntustudio-controls at least once hit the fix rt ppermisions button and reboot
<OvenWerks> actually no, by the end it looks ok.
<OvenWerks> No, at the end it looks like you have an older version of ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> As if there are two daemons running
<OvenWerks> reboot will help as a quick solution, but installing the newer -controls from backports is better
<OvenWerks> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<OvenWerks> nope not that one
<OvenWerks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<OvenWerks> that one.
 * OvenWerks is off to bed
<wonko> I did an install of Ubuntu Studio 19.04
<wonko> I already added backports
<wonko> ii  ubuntustudio-controls                         1.11.1~ubuntu19.04.1                all          Ubuntu Studio Controls
<wonko> non-backports is 1.7 IIRC
<wonko> anyway, I'm not opposed to a reboot so I'll give that a go and see how it is
<wonko> I *am* getting double of everything though
<wonko> PulseIn, PulseIn-01, PulseOut, PulseOut-01
<wonko> If I bump the stero bridges to 2 I get PulseIn-2, PulseIn-2-01, etc
<usub> Thanks for awesome Ubuntu Studio
<usub> I can actually record some audio in Ardour, running Jack on Kubuntu with the ubuntustudio-installer
<usub> and the midi controller is properly connected to the fluidsynth which is connected to the output
<usub> What is the recommended software for my need? I would like to be able to record and playback midi. I never managed to get that working in .. uhh.. rosegarden?
<usub> Record and playback midi and audio in same app and maybe have a sampler and drum machine. Can has plox?
<jubo2> oh. rosegarden works out-of-the-box
<jubo2> Thanks!
<OvenWerks> wonko: type:ps x |grep autojack
<OvenWerks> wonko: there should be two lines of output, one with grep in it and one with /usr/bin/autojack
<OvenWerks> wonko: do you have just that or is there a third one?
<wonko> I have none but I haven't logged into my desktop after last night's reboot (checking via ssh from my phone, yay technology!)
<OvenWerks> ok, you won't see it then
<wonko> But I remember having two of those, yes
<wonko> So your theory is probably correct
<wonko> Adding backports and upgrading left things in a word state
<wonko> Weird*
<wonko> You may want to recommend a reboot after upgrading to backports
<wonko> As a standard step
<OvenWerks> it should not matter. Controls checks the version of autojack running and part of restarting is to tell any old one to die.
<wonko> Hmm, that may be a bug then
<wonko> Because it didn't do that
<OvenWerks> could be.
<mobijubo> OvenWerks: doing a 'grep [a]utojack' will not show the grep itself in the results
<jubo2> You can always tell me to --less-verbose
<jubo2> I'm happy with Ubuntu Studio on Kubuntu. The Rosegarden actually connected the fluidsynth to render midi when I hit play on what midi I captured from the controller.
